# 2012-13 College Football Discussion Thread



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The season begins later on this week, figured now would be a good time to get the thread started.

Preseason AP rankings:
1. USC
2. Alabama
3. LSU
4. Oklahoma
5. Oregon
6. Georgia
7. Florida State
8. Michigan
9. South Carolina
10. Arkansas
11. West Virginia
12. Wisconsin
13. Michigan State
14. Clemson
15. Texas
16. Virginia Tech
17. Nebraska
18. Ohio State
19. Oklahoma State
20. TCU
21. Stanford
22. Kansas State
23. Florida
24. Boise State
25. Louisville

Last but not least, GO HORNS!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

6 WINS OR BUST. IT'S ALL ABOUT THE U!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

lolmiami


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I know. :mcgee1

More titles than Texas, tho.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Longhorns gonna tie that up this year :kobe3


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

M-I-Z-D-G-B!


----------



## hardcore_rko (Feb 21, 2006)

Go Gators!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Can someone other than the SEC win a national championship please..... Pretty please? 

My team, Kentucky, is gonna suck yet again. No surprises there. *


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Longhorns gonna break that streak :side:


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Fuck. Henry Josey is out for the year. Kind of expected it but pissed nonetheless.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

DUCKS


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/631111-wf-nfl-ncaa-pick-em-nfl-survivor.html

Sign up for college pick em. Don't be scurred.


Also, Bama starts it off with the Michigan Wolverines. I was surprised to see such a marquee matchup for week 1.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*YES SIGN UP! And invite your friends to do so as well. *


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

Spartans are going to win, Wolverines are going to lose, and I'm going to have some extra money in my pocket. I can't wait for the weekend to get here!!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks for singing up to the college pick em Psycho. You too Bruiser. NEED MORE PEOPLE, people.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Roll Tide! can't wait for the season to start. Saturdays down South, can't beat that.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

South Carolina lucked out with a missed PI at the end. Disappointed. Vandys an SEC team I can stand.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

1:30 away from gametime. Time to take out some Broncos! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Michigan State's D looks damn good. Offense looks alright. LeVion Bell is gonna have a good year I think though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Tomorrow will be fucking glorious.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Idaho couldn't score a TD at home vs a FCS school; yep they'll be FCS within 4 years.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

THE GAWD


I got USF beating both Miami and FSU this year though.

FAU WINS!!:gun::gun:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

USF isn't winning in Reno though


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Don't sleep on B.J. Daniels.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Bell4Heisman 

Seriously, he outgained Boise's O by himself. Ridiculous.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Perfect Poster said:


> Bell4Heisman
> 
> Seriously, he outgained Boise's O by himself. Ridiculous.


Not including his receiving numbers even, just on the ground.

But a non-qb with 50 touches is insane.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I can't believe the guy had over 40 touches with the ball. That's insane. However, I can't blame them for letting him carry it that many times when he put up those huge numbers.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah I wouldn't expect that to be the gameplan for the offense throughout the year. The passing game will get eased in with weaker opponents like CMU, EMU, and IU, but early on it should be very Bell-orientated with safe plays by the passing game. Had they protected the ball better the game likely would've been closer to a 21-7 or 24-3 type score. Turnovers kept Boise in for most of that game.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

My bold prediction for today: Ohio upsets Penn State


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

oh lawd


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Awesome catch.



TomahawkJock said:


> My bold prediction for today: Ohio upsets Penn State


@ end of the 3rd

Ohio 17 Penn St 14


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm watching the game. Tyler Tettleton is an underated QB. Hes pretty damn good.

EDIT: OHIO OHIO OHIO!


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

Northwestern is going to blow the game like usual.

Edit: I'll be damned, they pulled it out.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

HURRICANE WARNING IN BOSTON


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol @ Penn State. *


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Perryman is BOSS. Great to see the D recover from the 1st two drives. I hope the up-tempo offense continues, as well. Great result, and fun to watch.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

^You talking about Florida? The U?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Miami, yeah. Was meant to be a direct response to Joel, but LC apparently popped in between myself and him.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

DUKE JOHNSON FOR HEISMAN


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Tyler Tettelton for Heisman!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

biggest game of the weekend, hoping for the huge upset, Go Blue!!!!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Come on Bama! Make me proud, I don't like losing money.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Part of me wants to cheer for UM since it would help out the Big 10's image. But another part of me wants them to lose to shut their fans up. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

You should go with the second one.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

That is what I'm leaning towards, but it's a win-win for me anyways. I guess I'll just be lame and enjoy the game either way.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

game over


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Goodnight Wolverines.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*You root against your mortal enemy...what the hell is this? Come on man. Like I'd fucking root for Louisville against the Taliban? Fuck that. Fuck Louisville I don't care who they are playing.  You wanna see the team that your team is directly recruiting against lose. It helps your team... I don't even understand the hesitation here. Fuck conference pride. lol *


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Nevada sweeps the series with Cal, now they won't play us for 50 years again :|


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Well at least UM won't be ranked ahead of MSU now.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Spartans > Wolverines.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I know. I can't wait for the 20th.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Although I must say, UM could at least make this game a bit closer if they let Denard do what he does best and run. They'd still be losing but it wouldn't be 31-7 at half losing.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Florida State beat Murray State 69-3.

Holy shit.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

One BCS conf foe down, time to head home and do it again next week with USFlmao we have no idea why they're coming to Reno either :mark


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Pitt lost to an FCS team. :kobe


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

WWF said:


> DUKE JOHNSON FOR HEISMAN


Off the top of my head, that's gotta be the best debut in the history of Hurricane football. That 4th and 1 run in the 1st turned the whole game around, sparked the team big time. 

They better not lay an egg next week at K-State. After last year's game.. they don't need any extra motivation to beat the shit out of those boys.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The entire offense was fantastic. The D needs to step up tremendously, though. BC's QB MURDERED the defense. You can't expect to score 40+ per game, so the defense definitely needs to stiffen up.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah, I thought Morris stepped up as the game went on. The RB pool collectively was great. Hurns is a leader in the WR corp. The D made a few plays, they got torched on some broken plays/missed assignments but yeah they need to be better for a better team next week.

Sammy Watkins just got shunned trying to do that jump in the air bump in to each other thing celebration lulz.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Notorious said:


> Florida State beat Murray State 69-3.
> 
> Holy shit.


OSU had 70 up on whoever they were playing in the 3rd q.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I was a bit worried as to how Miami would respond to losing a workhorse like Lamar Miller, but I'm very confident with what Golden has there. Mike James being the power, go-to back and Duke mixed in for those huge plays could be an amazing duo. 

Back on the topic of the defense: They did make some plays, but still, they were thoroughly picked apart. Miami would've likely lost this game if BC's receivers didn't drop literally 10 balls.
*
Edit:* @ Joel


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

F-L-O-R-I-D-A.... S-T-A-T-E. FLORIDA STATE, FLORIDA STATE, WHEW.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

GOAT war chant.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

It's probably the best sporting environment I've ever been subjected to. Nothing compares to a game at Doak Campbell. Seriously.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Floyd Mayweather is just hoping UM gets another fluke TD before this game is over so he isn't out 3 grand.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Oklahoma St. beat Savannah St. 84-0. :artest2


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

Perfect Poster said:


> Floyd Mayweather is just hoping UM gets another fluke TD before this game is over so he isn't out 3 grand.


I thought it was 3 million??


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah thats what I meant.

And RR getting trolled in his first game at AZ. 25 yd GW FG shanked left. Going to OT.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

Perfect Poster said:


> Part of me wants to cheer for UM since it would help out the Big 10's image. But another part of me wants them to lose to shut their fans up. Decisions, decisions...


 The only time you should root for Michigan is if we need help to win the Legends Division. But even then it would be hard to do.


----------



## hardcore_rko (Feb 21, 2006)

for a second i thought florida was going to lose :bron4 Bowling Green

i dont know what to expect next week v. Texas A&M


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Where the hell did Texas St come from? They destroyed Houston.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Great win for Alabama! Dominated Michigan, still got some things to workout on defense but still we are a VERY good team. Remember the name T.J Yeldon. ROLL TIDE!


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

deadman18 said:


> Great win for Alabama! Dominated Michigan, still got some things to workout on defense but still we are a VERY good team. Remember the name T.J Yeldon. ROLL TIDE!


It was 41-14 bro. Not 34-14.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

TomahawkJock said:


> It was 41-14 bro. Not 34-14.


Sorry, medicine makes me idk


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

TomahawkJock said:


> Where the hell did Texas St come from? They destroyed Houston.


Yeah, we got them on the schedule in San Marcos as a fill in game, and not too pleased about that right now, looks like a tough game.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Penn State hasn't won a game in over 14 yrs......


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Maestro said:


> F-L-O-R-I-D-A.... S-T-A-T-E. FLORIDA STATE, FLORIDA STATE, WHEW.



What'chu know 'bout Jackson Bluff Road, boy?

Big Daddy's.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Kentucky is fucking terrible. :lmao ... and that surprises absolutely no one.*


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Oklahoma State beat Savannah Goddamn State 84-0, really? Might as well scheduled East Alabama medical college for the blind.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Kentucky is fucking terrible. :lmao ... and that surprises absolutely no one.*


Lot of football left.:side:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

New top 25 list:
1. Alabama (2)
2. USC (1)
3. LSU
4. Oregon (5)
5. Oklahoma (4)
6. Florida State (7)
7. Georgia (6)
8. Arkansas (10)
9. South Carolina
10. West Virginia (11)
11. Michigan State (13)
12. Clemson (14)
13. Wisconsin (12)
14. Ohio State (18)
15. Virginia Tech (16)
16. Nebraska (17)
17. Texas (15)
18. Oklahoma State (19)
19. Michigan (8)
20. TCU
21. Kansas State (22)
22. Notre Dame (NR)
23. Louisville (25)
24. Florida (23)
25. Stanford (21)

So after the Alabama ass-kicking, Alabama takes the top spot and Michigan drops 11 spots from #8 to #19. Also another fun fact, Michigan is the only team ranked in the top 25 who lost their first game.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

i don't have in it me to fake excitement for maryland this year. i hope they fail in the worse way possible so edsall can go.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Alabama deservedly so at 1. Miami gonna crack that 25 after this week WATCH.

This Utah / Utah State game has been ridiculously good.



IMPULSE said:


> i don't have in it me to fake excitement for maryland this year. i hope they fail in the worse way possible so edsall can go.


Hahahah ya'll beat William and Mary 7-6 that was funny shit. Classic.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I hope Florida beats the shit out of A&M. Will love it.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm hoping for the opposite. I'd love to talk shit to FL fans about losing to A&M.



Joel Anthony said:


> Alabama deservedly so at 1. Miami gonna crack that 25 after this week WATCH.


I hope so, but I'm not very optimistic, tbh. BC killed the defense last week with a mediocre offense. KSU's is much better.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Miami looks worse than they did early against BC. That's mostly because K State ain't no joke especially in Manhattan.

I was hoping for a closer game, but this might be a massacre.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Joel Anthony said:


> Alabama deservedly so at 1. Miami gonna crack that 25 after this week WATCH.


Yeah, uh...

:ti


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Not looking forward to playing this K State team at all.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Penn State can't kick at all. 3 missed FGs and an XP leaves them up only 3 instead of up 13.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I saw the chip shot miss, laughed and turned it back to Cats beating down the Canes.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Might be another 36-0 in the Iron Bowl this year, jesus Auburn sucks, can't tackle, offense sucks man. ROLL TIDE!!!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Glad I stopped watching the Canes game. JESUS.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Can't spell SCUM without UM.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

11 carries in the first for Bell. On pace for 44 carries. Carries against Boise last week: 44.

Hopefully he gets capped off by the end of the first. We'll need him for ND.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Johnny Manziel is a beast.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

And suddenly I have this feeling that Ohio State will be MSU's toughest game all year. Maybe Nebraska. We'll see how they fare against UCLA.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

What's up with Wisconsin? Michigan is still terrible. 

Florida/Texas A&M was the best game I've seen all year. Aggies look faster and more physical than I've seen them in some time.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

LSU fumbles opening kickoff against Washington. Huskies have great field position. Don't wanna give Keith Price an early lead. Thats for sure.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I have faith in you WASHINGTON.

If no one else does, I DO.

Brad Wing is awesome. Not often I say that about a punter, but the guy is awesome.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Well there went the Huskies lead.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Georgia is having a tough time scoring. Murray needs to step it up!


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

This has been a fucking sloppy game.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Big Ten is going to shit this year big-time. 

Michigan gets made Alabama's bitch and barely beat Air Force. 

Wisconsin barely beat Northern Iowa and lost to Oregon State. 

Ohio State is struggling still, they played just well enough to win today. 

(Hawkeye fan here)Iowa just flat out sucks this year and this will be a rebuilding time. 

I was hoping Purdue might knock off Notre Dame and show everyone how overrated once again the Irish are, didn't pan out. 

And, the way things are going for Penn State, could 0-12 be in the cards?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

MIZ-ZOU

Edit: Well damn... This ought to be a good second half.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

I don't see Georgia beating Mizzou unless they get a TD on this drive. Bulldogs need to step their game up. I'm glad that UCLA/Nebraska has been a good game because Georgia has been pissing me off all night.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Alabama played good today, we play conservative, our pass protection needs to get better. AJ McCarron got sacked SIX times today. Next week we play Arkansas who is struggling is the fourth against UL Monroe. Also, all bets off on the Florida State/Savannah State game after the game was called at halftime due to the weather and the fact that FSU was up 55-0 at the half.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Arkansas only beating ULM by 7? And they are supposed to knock off either Bama or LSU. Please.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Murray to KING! And 2 point conversion. All tied up now.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Man, I hope Tevin Mitchell for Arkansas is alright, violent helmet to helmet hit with teammate. Tevin got carried away on a stretcher. After a what happened earlier, that kinda scared me. (Edit) Another Arkansas player down, bringing out the stretcher again! Not a good night for Arkansas.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

This game is dope. Murray is getting hot though. Scaring me.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Jaxon Shipley is a BOSS.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

James Franklin is dope.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

I like the swagger of Mizzou, they came in and wasn't gonna job in their first SEC Game.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

No one can say Texas AM and Mizzou don't belong in the SEC now.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Holy shit Arkansas sleeping at the wheel. 28-28 with 1 minute left in 4th. 4th and 10 completion for TD.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Cheering for UCLA, hope they can pull of this upset on Nebraska.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

UPSET!!!!!!!!! ULM GW TD IN OT!!!!


----------



## hardcore_rko (Feb 21, 2006)

great win for the Gators, think they can put a fight against LSU.

LOLOLOL Arkansas


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Get ready to be 0-3 Auburn, you have UL-Monroe next!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

LOLArkansas

Congrats UL-Monroe.

WHAT A FUCKING CATCH!!!

Come on UCLA, I hope they can pull this win off.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Can't believe Louisiana MONroe beat Arkansas.

UCLA could beat Nebraska too, but that isn't really an upset. Big 10 is the worst major conference this season it seems.

Oh shit GUS JOHNSON is doing the Husker/Bruin game? Not changing the station now.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

INT Georgia! :mark:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Can't believe Louisiana MONroe beat Arkansas.
> 
> UCLA could beat Nebraska too, but that isn't really an upset. Big 10 is the worst major conference this season it seems.
> 
> Oh shit GUS JOHNSON is doing the Husker/Bruin game? Not changing the station now.


Worst than Big East or ACC? C'mon man.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

PICK ACTION.

:mark: :mark:

Come on Bruins, this is your third opportunity to extend the league, please don't fuck it up.

TD BRUINS :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Perfect Poster said:


> Worst than Big East or ACC? C'mon man.


lol I don't count them as major conferences even if they might be officially. 

Out the SEC, Big 12, Big 10, and Pac 12, the Big 10 is the weakest right now.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

UCLA vs Nebraska is a pretty entertaining game so far.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> lol I don't count them as major conferences even if they might be officially.
> 
> Out the SEC, Big 12, Big 10, and Pac 12, the Big 10 is the weakest right now.


Ah, thought you meant out of the AQ. 

And likely they are, but all 3 of those leagues are pretty top heavy and just as weak as the Big 10 in the middle. SEC has Bama and LSU. Pac 12 has USC and Oregon. Big 12 has OU and Texas. Big 10 doesn't have that atm, but MSU could be legit (their D is already, just a question on the O) and OSU as well (although it's naught this year since they are ineligible). A bit too early to judge, imo, especially when Big 12 favorite OU had trouble with UTEP last week and Texas hasn't played anyone. MSU does have a win over Boise, even if they are a rebuilding team.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I like your Spartans ok so far. The rest is pretty meh. Maybe Ohio St is on their way back but they haven't played anyone yet.

And yeah it's early. We really don't know much of what is what yet. Just an early observation that the Big 10 looks awful overall.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Did UCLA's QB seriously just get hurt kneeing the ball?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Oh no doubt. Certainly not a banner day for the conference. It's taken them a whole two weeks to cut their national title contenders down from 4 (MSU, UW, UM, Neb) to 1. While I never expected anyone in the Big 10 to win a national title this year, their only shot of some national pride is with Sparty. While I don't have a problem with that, 1 loss and they're screwed with all of the OOC losses they've had these first 2 weeks.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

UCLA did it, things looking up for the Bruins.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

What was that about old man football Mizzou?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Texas wins 45-0 :jesse


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

New Mexico has never scored a point against Texas. I'm not putting much stock in the blowout. New Mexico isn't even close to good.


Okla St having all kinds of problems with Arizona here.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

I understand Arkansas pain right now, UL Monroe beat us in 2007, we weren't ranked but still.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

MrMister said:


> New Mexico has never scored a point against Texas. I'm not putting much stock in the blowout. New Mexico isn't even close to good.
> 
> 
> Okla St having all kinds of problems with Arizona here.


I'm not really putting that much stock either, but there's nothing like a good ole fashioned blowout.

Is Ole Miss any good?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Poor Arkansas. They caught the Bobby Petrino plague.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Good Saturday for the Pac 12.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

MrMister said:


> lol I don't count them as major conferences even if they might be officially.
> 
> Out the SEC, Big 12, Big 10, and Pac 12, the Big 10 is the weakest right now.


You may not and a lot of people might down the ACC but the ACC constantly puts some of the best talent in to the NFL. 

UNC vs Wake was a good ass game yesterday and the typical type of great games you get in the ACC every year. The ACC may not have won anything big in the last ten years or so, but that's because the SEC has just been on a complete rampage.

Really, other than the SEC there's no argument to be made that any other conf. is that much better than the next. There's no real way to tell either because of course they all don't play each other.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

New top 25 rankings:
1. Alabama
2. USC
3. LSU
4. Oregon
5. Oklahoma
6. Florida State
7. Georgia
8. South Carolina (9)
9. West Virginia (10)
10. Michigan State (11)
11. Clemson (12)
12. Ohio State (14)
13. Virginia Tech (15)
14. Texas (15)
15. Kansas State (21)
16. TCU (20)
17. Michigan (19)
18. Florida (24)
19. Louisville (23)
20. Notre Dame (22)
21. Stanford (25)
22. UCLA (NR)
23. Tennessee (NR)
24. Arizona (NR)
25. BYU (NR)

So after Alabama's loss to UL-Monroe, they drop out of the top 25 with the 2nd largest drop-off in the top 25 ever, going from #8 to unranked.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Wow. Interesting development and tidbit there with AK. Still a little too early to read in to the polls but so far so good.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Go ULM Warhawks!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

MONroe leading Auburn isn't a huge shock. Pitt big over VT is though.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Pitt could potentially have the Big East's best win and worst loss if this score holds.

And UL-Monroe is fighting to go 2-0 in the SEC. Currently tied late in the 2nd.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Not tied anymore. Still, Auburn has had to use a trick play and a Hail Mary just to be up by a TD.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Duke Johnson = GOAT


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Kolton Browning!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*fuck I hope MONroe can pull this off again. :lmao*


----------



## hardcore_rko (Feb 21, 2006)

Brendan Bigelow owning Ohio State Defense. :artest3


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Three missed field goals are the only thing saving Ohio State :lmao*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

MONroe ain't no joke!

I loved that stat they showed about how much money is spent on Arkansas and Auburn football relative to MONroe.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Browning for Heisman.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They've never started out 2-0.:lmao

Never been to a bowl game.

So great.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

WWF said:


> Duke Johnson = GOAT


You hear this yet? LOL Sileo doing his best LeBetard but I gotta say..


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

He's not wrong. This defense is fucking TERRIBLE.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

LOL. It was 7-0 to start today. I know you were shaking your head. Aye though... we got DUKE.

At least VA TECH lost too. That K-State really doesn't look AS bad now.

But we need to tighten up.. the ACC is in sights.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Not with the Noles in the ACC, my *****.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Noles need to look out for NC State and Clemson and their usual spoke in the tire games. Watch out for BC and Maryland too! 

And I mean the TITLE GAME, not the Crown.. yeah ya'll SHOULD win that, but with Va Tech losing I see no reason why Canes fans can't think those thoughts. We still gotta beat them though.

TEDDY BRIDGEWATER is that dude btw.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol I'm not convinced Arkansas could even beat a team like Kentucky at this point.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's disappointing watching Alabama. I haven't seen another team even close to this one so far. Good thing it's early, but damn man the Tide are fucking good.

Oregon maybe. Maybe.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

No it's obvious Bama is on a level by itself. If FSU stays healthy, and they already lost what's his name the star D.E., they might be able to at the end of the year be formidable enough but I don't know at this point if there's a team that can stand toe to toe with 'em.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Yeah it's like it's Alabama and then everyone else.. lol They are alot of fun to watch.*


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Let's face it.. you can't beat corn fed.

UNC finally showing some fucking heart.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Hopefully someone upsets them. That's part of the fun of college football.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Berkstresser isn't a bad QB. KIP EDWARDS


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Joel Anthony said:


> No it's obvious Bama is on a level by itself. If FSU stays healthy, and they already lost what's his name the star D.E., they might be able to at the end of the year be formidable enough but I don't know at this point if there's a team that can stand toe to toe with 'em.


Jenkins is the name you're looking for, big guy.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah. They have mad depth though on the line so it's almost like, who cares? Werner is a beast on the other end.

Upset alert in South Carolina..? Still hella early. Glad this game is on.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Yep. Nobody's worried about the defense around these parts - especially the line. Lose Reid? No big deal. Now, Jenkins is an All-ACC performer and was a projected 1st round pick, so his loss hurts, but it's not inconceivable to see this highly touted recruiting class of Jimbo's stepping up and replacing these upper classmen.

And Jernigan will be a monster before it's said and done. Only a sophomore.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Reid was a bum anyway. Other than his kick returns, he was a total fraud on the defensive side of the ball...honestly, a liability at times.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Agreed whole-heartedly.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Mizzou should use Berkstresser more often when Franklin comes back.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Jernigan might be a monster when he's done, but DUKE will be GODLIKE. 

Seriously, this kid is a true freshman, and already fantastic.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

Time to kick some Irish ass!!!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao Kentucky loses to Western Kentucky :lmao X a billion*


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

FAU *was* tied with Georgia in the 2nd Qrt at 14... but got stupid with their play calling. They have Alabama next week. Lulz. If anything, I think it's good for an up and coming program. I heard they're getting a Mil for game. Those kids must be in paradise playing in all of these places.. even if they are being led out to slaughter. Will be great stories if nothing more.

Got damn, Stefan Taylor.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Pretty shocked ND isn't getting blown out by Mich St. I'm not watching the game though. I'm watching Texas outspeed Ole Miss.

And oh shit Stanford over USC atm.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Offense can't do shit. Frustrating that we're gonna lose when the D only has allowed 2 TDs. Have had absolutely no big plays on either side.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

I hope Notre Dame wins their next game verse Michigan too. That way the Miami game will be much more anticipated by the casuals. 

Looks like a 1 loss team might be able to sneak in there verse Alabama this year.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Standford is giving USC's offensive line, especially the middle, absolute hell.*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao sack after sack after holding penalty had it 4th and 40 for USC :lmao holy fuck! 

:cheer Standford wins! :cheer*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

SC upset. I never understood people's love of this team before the season. I didn't think they'd get beat by Stanford though.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

All we need is a couple more teams to fall and there's a chance that everyone gets back in the loop. The targets mainly on 'Bama.. if they lose, fagetta about it... prolly get another 1 loss vs 1 loss Nat'l Championship. And yeah I just did not understand the USC love.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

This offense makes me want to punch babies. Maxwell looks clueless, the OLine blows, and Roushar sucks at gameplanning. It's one thing to lose, but not putting up a fucking TD is just pathetic. Lot of work to do. Just lucky that it doesn't count as a conference loss.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Goodnight Ole Miss...


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

That Holy War is looking pretty good on the Deuce.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

Perfect Poster said:


> This offense makes me want to punch babies. Maxwell looks clueless, the OLine blows, and Roushar sucks at gameplanning. It's one thing to lose, but not putting up a fucking TD is just pathetic. Lot of work to do. Just lucky that it doesn't count as a conference loss.


Maxwell sucks, he isn't showing any improvement. It's going to be a long season if we can't throw the ball.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I'd put more blame on the O-line letting him get pressured all game and some of the receivers dropping catchable balls and not making plays for him. Fowler dropped a sure TD early on and that really could've gave them momentum. Mumphries looks like the best WR of the bunch but they have all these weapons (Lippet, Fowler, AJ Sims, Burbidge, Arnett, Langford even if I believe he's listed as a RB) and someone needs to have some big play ability like Keyshawn was for us last year. And Le'Veon needs more than 19 carries. I know the game kinda dictated that we needed to pass as it was going on, but early on in the 3rd even it seemed like he wasn't getting as many looks as he should've been. No, he doesn't need 50 touches again. However, if it takes 35 touches, so be it. He's our best offensive player by far and we got another de facto bye week against EMU next week.

I'd save from placing the blame on Maxwell. They had a shitty gameplan (one deep shot to Fowler in the EZ and that was about it for taking chances early on) and the O-line was bad and banged up (Fontoni was out and I believe Jack Adams wasn't playing either due to health. We had some 4 year ST lineman at LG iirc). Not trying to make excuses for him, but the line had trouble containing 4 and 5 man pressure for more than a second or two. When you can put 7 or 8 guys in the secondary to clog up 3 or 4 passing lanes it's gonna be tough. I still thought he looked better today in comparison to the Boise game (where he had clear first game jitters and was way too overexcited) and frankly if they get the running game going again (and a healthy OLine) he doesn't have to be what Cousins was. I'm perfectly fine with him managing the game. The D only needs about 20-24 points a game to win convincingly.

tl;dr it was more O-line and Roushars fault than Maxwell for that offensive atrocity tonight.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

There is definitely plenty of blame to go around after tonight's dismal offensive performance. Maxwell needs to stop staring down his receivers and go through his progressions. He seems to have his mind made up where he wants to throw the ball and either tries to force it in or get sacked waiting for his man to get open. It would help if the o-line could give him some more time though. Lippet is also very disappointing. He almost cost us the Boise game and didn't do anything tonight. I really want to see Arnett get more than 2 plays a game so we can see what he can do. I hope they figure something out next week or we will be in trouble against OSU in the B1G Ten opener.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao at those dumbass Utah fans. Wish BYU hit the field goal to teach them a lesson. (N)


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Man, the SEC East may be the most competitive "conference" in all of College Football this year.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Alabama's offense is so much better than last year. The kicking game as well. Man, we beat the shit out of Arkansas. Practice Squad got some time in too


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Colorado is so bad, 55-7 to Fresno at the half? Week after paying Sac State for a FCS bodybag game and losing,


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Brye said:


> :lmao at those dumbass Utah fans. Wish BYU hit the field goal to teach them a lesson. (N)


Just saw it on ESPN's MNF pre-game show :lmao :lmao

I haven't laughed that hard at a football game in ages.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Well it couldn't last forever. Kentucky's SEC winning streak is snapped at one. *


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Dorsett, you eeeeediot! Definitely not trying to depend on this defense to hold a lead..


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

It's forgivable after his fantastic catch earlier. Defense already blowing it, though. Just gave up a huge run + facemask penalty. Ugh. Just a matter of time until GT scores.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Oh how I miss a receiving core that could catch passes. So infuriating.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Big 10 is just awful this year.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Receivers just can't catch a damn ball. Every one of them that's gotten significant PT has dropped ones in their chests. So frustrating. 6 points in 6 quarters. Fucking hell.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Northwestern is gonna win the Big 10!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Oregon State beats UCLA 27-20.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Arcade said:


> Oregon State beats UCLA 27-20.


Beating two ranked teams should put them in the top 25.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Sooners go down at home. Under-achievers yet again.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

K-State is good though. They were clearly the more physical team. 

Best teams I saw today were Kansas State and Florida State. I just assume Bama was still dominating.

Add Oregon to the list. So much team speed.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Steffon Jefferson ties the D-1 record for TD's in a game with 7 as Nevada wins at Hawaii for the first time in 65 years, 69-24. LOL NORM CHOW.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

I listened to the Alabama game on the radio, I was so pissed when we gave up a TD late in the 4th, Saban got us hungry for shutouts! Great win nonetheless. Not surprised with LSU having problems with Auburn though.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Strong lack of praise for the Noles ITT.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

The Pistol will get you next year Flex! Was pulling for Clemson running it, but no one runs it like the originator.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Big Ten is officially in the shitter now. When the only team that has a shot at making noise is ineligible for the postseason, it's officially a lost season. 

Meanwhile, I'm going to become real tired of hearing Notre Dame being talked about. Next to Arkansas, the Irish are the most overrated team in college football. Barely beating Purdue and Michigan does not make you anywhere near a top-10 team. 

I would agree that Florida State and Kansas State looked the best of all the big teams yesterday that I saw.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

deadman18 said:


> I listened to the Alabama game on the radio, I was so pissed when we gave up a TD late in the 4th, Saban got us hungry for shutouts!


F A FUCKING U!!! I was listening on the radio as well... it's amazing how on the lower level that even down big and knowing you're done... a touchdown like that means SO MUCH. They same way ya'll wanted to preserve the shutout.. scoring that TD was huge for our boys.

FAU is going to make some noise in the future, not so near future, but in about ten years they should; maybe a few sooner.. first off they're a Florida school and secondly they've already been cutting in to that pipeline. Very young program, brand new stadium, lots of promise.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Rutgers in the top 25


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Northwestern about to be in the top 25, being there means shit Rutgers 

Rutgers is just lucky we softened up South Florida for them :side:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

USF has disappointed me so far this year. See no reason why they should give FSU any problems other than they're at home and should get up for this game. Which is cliche as fuck. 

Miami got 1 vote in the AP and 2 in the USA Today!






Can't sleep on Mike Glennon though. Dude can torch ya'.

Hoping FSU win, Notre Dame wins too. Need Notre Dame nice and fat in 2 weeks..


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

:jaydamn Some Big 12 teams are showing defense in Morgantown right now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They'd score this many on Big 10 teams too.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

And that's relevant how?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

NOLES time soon


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Perfect Poster said:


> And that's relevant how?


You're trolling that the Big 12 doesn't play defense when really they're just as good/bad as any other conference.

This is maniac offense going on in Morgantown, not TERRIBLELOL defense.

Smith has 8 TDs atm. More time to play too.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I just watched my first GT game of the year. Yeah, they still suck.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Geno Smith is the best quarterback in the nation. Crappy defense or not, no way GEEKS like Matt Barkley put up numbers like this.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Geno Smith shreds any defense in the nation including BAMA with the way he played today.

Oh yeah towards the end of the game, a WV WR made one of the better one handed grabs I've ever seen. He caught the point of the ball in his fingertips (one handed).

Really looking forward to WV against Texas and Oklahoma.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Arkansas is fucking terrible. And the funny thing is....actually it's HILARIOUS... these stupid ass pollsters had them in the top 10 pre-season. That shows you how terrible early season polls are. Truly pathetic. *


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Arkansas is fucking terrible. And the funny thing is....actually it's HILARIOUS... these stupid ass pollsters had them in the top 10 pre-season. That shows you how terrible early season polls are. Truly pathetic. *


Despite being a scummy person, Bobby Petrino is a pretty good coach, and Arkansas is missing him greatly.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It was fitting that the Aggies beat the Razorbacks for their first SEC win. A&M and Arkansas were in the old SWC. 

And yeah pre season polls can never be taken seriously. They rarely come close to what reality will be as the season plays out.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Saul GOONman said:


> Geno Smith is the best quarterback in the nation. Crappy defense or not, no way GEEKS like Matt Barkley put up numbers like this.


Geno is insane. After today's game he's now got 20 TD's and 0 INT's. This is an unbelievable start. I'm a Wolverine fan and I would trade Denard Robinson for Geno Smith in a heartbeat. Denard is a turnover machine. Denard throwing the football (especially against a decent team) is hard to watch. We're all getting sick of him over here.

How can Geno not win the Heisman? I know it's only 4 games but holy shit. I was watching the game and one of the announcers said that "You can't dream about having a game like this." No you can't.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Didn't Geno Smith have 8 TD's today? :lmao those are video game numbers. :lmao amazing!

Georgia and Tennessee are having a hell of a game. Georgia was in clear control but then two fumbles in the closing minutes of the half and now Tennessee has a three point lead when they were down 10 points a couple minutes ago. Amazing stuff.*


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Tied 30-30 and Georgia just scored to make it 37-30. A little too close for my liking.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Georgia is clearly the more talented team and now have a two TD lead. It could have been alot closer though.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Another Geno Smith crazy stat...

He had more TDs than incompletions.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

UGA wins. :cheer

Close game though. Tennessee played hard.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> You're trolling that the Big 12 doesn't play defense when really they're just as good/bad as any other conference.
> 
> This is maniac offense going on in Morgantown, not TERRIBLELOL defense.
> 
> Smith has 8 TDs atm. More time to play too.


I was only partially trolling, but c'mon, outside of Texas and maybe KState and OU (haven't seen enough of KState to make a judgment, although they seem like they're built that way; OU has played two cupcakes and KState who they played alright against) who has an even decent defense? OK State? Baylor? TTU? West Virginia? 

I see the Big 10 and Big 12 as polar opposites. Big 10 has mostly tire fires of offenses while Big 12 mostly has defenses that can't stop nose bleeds. Sure there are your exceptions, but on the whole that's how the leagues are. You can't tell me that was simply good offense. These defenses were getting torched like they were FCS teams. 133 total points isn't just good offense. There's some incompetent defense thrown in there.



Hit-Girl said:


> *Arkansas is fucking terrible. And the funny thing is....actually it's HILARIOUS... these stupid ass pollsters had them in the top 10 pre-season. That shows you how terrible early season polls are. Truly pathetic. *


John L. Smith is the coach. That should've been all that people needed to know.



Mr. Perfect said:


> Geno is insane. After today's game he's now got 20 TD's and 0 INT's. This is an unbelievable start. I'm a Wolverine fan and I would trade Denard Robinson for Geno Smith in a heartbeat. Denard is a turnover machine. Denard throwing the football (especially against a decent team) is hard to watch. We're all getting sick of him over here.


I'd trade Denard with about half the Big 10 QBs, and no I'm not trolling. Miller, Colter, Martinez, Scheelhase, and possibly Gray/Roberson (if they were healthy). Guys a hell of an athlete, but barely completing 1/2 your passes and tearing up nobodies doesn't make you a good QB. 



> How can Geno not win the Heisman? I know it's only 4 games but holy shit. I was watching the game and one of the announcers said that "You can't dream about having a game like this." No you can't.


As much as I hate ND and hate saying this, Monte Te'o has been a beast on D and needs to be considered. I know they don't give it to defense-only players so his chances are slim to none, but he deserves some recognition.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Big 10 defenses aren't that good they just face meh offenses. Big 10 might have the slowest players overall. You need speed on defense to be effective. Toughness is a given.

Big 12 defenses aren't THAT bad, they just face good offenses. K-State looks as legitimate as any team I've seen so far this season. This team gets after it.

So yeah I do agree that the Big 12 and Big 10 are indeed polar opposites. There's BAMA and LSU and then everyone else when it comes to defense. Some defenses are better than others, but no defense is dominant save those top two. I'm not even sure LSU's is dominant this year. Haven't seen them yet.


And then, as I write this, Texas fails to make a simple tackle and gives up a long TD run.:lmao


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

WTF FSU


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Big 10 defenses aren't that good they just face meh offenses. Big 10 might have the slowest players overall. You need speed on defense to be effective. Toughness is a given.


I agree they're helped by poor offenses, but MSU has a legit D (even if their O keeps them on the field too much) and Purdue/OSU are better than your average Big 12 defense. 



> So yeah I do agree that the Big 12 and Big 10 are indeed polar opposites. There's BAMA and LSU and then everyone else when it comes to defense. Some defenses are better than others, but no defense is dominant save those top two. I'm not even sure LSU's is dominant this year. Haven't seen them yet.


Yeah I hope Bama gets upset because right now they're just so damn good it doesn't make it fun to watch them. That's part of the fun of college football is seeing bums like Ole Miss have their day and take down a top ranked team. Bama's just a machine and NCAA FB is the most entertaining when there's chaos about. They're just in a league of their own.

And I just saw the late win by Cincy over VT and I gotta say holy shit at that finish.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

SHIPLEY:mark:

David Ash looking good early. The 2nd Shipley TD was bad defense though. I'LL TAKE IT.


And to clarify, there is no question that WVU and Baylor have terrible defenses. But I think on the Geno Smith end it was more Geno Smith than Baylor simply being bad. That's my only point really. Geno Smith threw down one of the best games ever today.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Well if this football game was only a quarter and a half long then Kentucky would win by three over The Ol Ball Coach's 'Cocks...


*


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm assuming those last 15 seconds kinda sums up UK football, no?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Another day at the office for the nations leading rusher, 40 carries for 178 yards, what a hoss. Has 877 yards in 5 games so far this season. Just 162 attempts.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Canes. Irish.

NUFF SAID.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

smh this team... get a stop, rough the punter. move the ball on one of the nations worst offenses? NOPE.

I know they just scored a TD, but jfc this team is playing with no emotion.


----------



## hardcore_rko (Feb 21, 2006)

Go Gators!


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Bacarri Rambo just got fucking schooled on that opening drive by S. Carolina.

Hope I don't pull a David Deihl on the way home tonight after the Canes game.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

CATCH THE FUCKING BALL, DORSETT.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

South Carolina stunting on dem 'DOGS.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Texas defense doing work these last couple drives.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Not a very good game for Georgia's offense so far.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

BUIE THE GOAT.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Uh oh. Time for Seminole fans on here to begin to cry.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Oregon has such an explosive offense.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Florida State's program is a fraud for the second year in a row.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Is there a team in the country that can match up against Alabama at all? The Tide might have an easy track to the title game..


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

West Virginia would give them a game if they had a defense that was worth a damn.

With that said, Oregon could give them a game.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Oregon is Alabama's biggest challenge IMO.

A great offense, their defense isn't too bad either.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

West Virginia's offense is terrific but they can't stop the water cooler. 

Remember, though, when Oregon's high octane offense went up against Auburn two years ago. Didn't do a thing.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

NC State? Really?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Saul GOONman said:


> BUIE THE GOAT.


I had flashbacks to Quentin Griffin of OU destroying Texas with that Buie performance. Texas is so bad against the run.

Horns could've won that game (AHHHHH @ that botched snap), but hats off to WVU. They were the better team last night.


As for Bama...others have said it, Oregon and WVU have a shot at Bama. Maybe South Carolina? I haven't actually seen South Carolina play though.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

El Conquistador said:


> NC State? Really?


Tale of two halves in Raleigh. State's defense in the second half was stellar.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

AHAHAHAHA, Wyoming's QB got ejected for arguing calls.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

If we didn't exist, USCe could really be the best team in the nation. Alabama vs USCe could be a epic game come December. Glad for this off week too. Fix our mistakes before the Mizzou game this coming Saturday. RTR!!


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

USC is trash.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Pumbaa said:


> AHAHAHAHA, Wyoming's QB got ejected for arguing calls.


Brett Smith? Actually know the dude personally.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Yeah, the refs picked up the flag on a holding penalty on the D, and he took off his helmet to argue the call, earning his second unsportsmanlike of the game.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Fuck Phillip Dorsett. That is all.

Other than this:

Who called FSU getting their shit handed to them by an N.C. State? N.C. State fucking OWNS FSU.

STILL UNDEFEATED IN THE ACC


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Well, to me it's looking like my Tide vs. either Oregon or WVU in the title game. I just don't know if Oregon can beat USC twice, so WVU is the backup option.

Either one of those 2 scare the crap out of me.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Obese Turtle said:


> Well, to me it's looking like my Tide vs. either Oregon or WVU in the title game. I just don't know if Oregon can beat USC twice, so WVU is the backup option.
> 
> Either one of those 2 scare the crap out of me.


Don't punch your ticket until Alabama escapes Baton Rouge. LSU could lose every game from now until November 3, and they'd still be a major threat to blemish your chances. 

As for whether or not Oregon or WVU has a chance to beat Alabama: 

Possible: Yes 
Probable: No

LSU destroyed both of those teams last season. The speed and overwhelming agility of the major SEC schools, namely on the defensive side of the ball, is too much for any non-SEC opponent given a month to prepare. 

SEC: Make it 7 straight.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I don't see West Virginia all of a sudden finding a defense and Texas' defense was almost enough to beat West Virginia...so what would Alabama's do to them? *


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Runs for only 75 yards, STILL nations leading rusher.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Don't turn ya back on the Wolfpack. *


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

I am worried about LSU because it's at Tiger Stadium at night. And as bad at they've looked the last 3 weeks, I know they still have the 2nd most defensive talent in the country. But really, how in the hell are they going to score? I just don't see it. Something like 20-9.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

I don't know if anyone seen Ohio Stat's Marching Band Saturday but that shit was dope. Look it up. They did a video game tribute. It was sick as fuck.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

It really was awesome.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Obese Turtle said:


> I am worried about LSU because it's at Tiger Stadium at night. And as bad at they've looked the last 3 weeks, I know they still have the 2nd most defensive talent in the country. But really, how in the hell are they going to score? I just don't see it. Something like 20-9.


Our offense has been hot garbage up to this point. It was garbage all year long in 2008, and we still gave you a game during Saban's LSU "homecoming". In 2010, our offense was abysmal, and we pulled it out in Baton Rouge. While it will likely be a low scoring game, I wouldn't bet a dime on it because you just never know in these types of epic situations. 

LSU is a different team under the lights. Death Valley will be rocking with a record crowd and 10 months of 1/9 on their mind. Most likely the biggest game in the history of Tiger Stadium hype-wise up to this point. If LSU goes undefeated until that time, there is no "most likely". Regardless if we lose until then, it's a huge game. Huge.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Guys and Gal Bama might not even be number 1 in the first BCS standings.

:lmao

HOW

Ok, here's the yahoo article.

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/ncaaf-...y-numbers-with-first-bcs-poll-on-its-way.html


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao Notre Dame and :lmao Florida*


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

That's fucking ridiculous. It'll all work out in the end, though.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

What happened to Michigan State? I was expecting them to be good this year but they have dropped out of the Top 25..and now they are in overtime with Iowa currently.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Texas just got hammered. Looks like they will be the bitch in the Red River Rivalry.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's terrible how bad WVU's defense is. It's atrocious.... so yeah, about West Virginia hanging with Alabama.... uhm, no. *


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Joe DeForest is the worst defensive coordinator in America. This is what we get for hiring Oklahoma State's special teams coach to be the defensive coordinator.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Uh oh...McCarron goes down.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I imagine every fire truck in Morgantown is on alert right now if not already in use.*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Texas


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Leading rusher in the nation drops 185 and 3 TD's on his instate rival, though he left the game injured.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

TomahawkJock said:


> What happened to Michigan State? I was expecting them to be good this year but they have dropped out of the Top 25..and now they are in overtime with Iowa currently.


Can't score any points. QB, top 3 WRs, TE graduated. Nobody has stepped up this year. And now our offensive line is in rough shape with injuries. I'm just hoping we can somehow beat Michigan next week.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

What a bizarre game we played yesterday, really weird. Up 28-0, then slump after the delay, then pick back up in the fourth quarter. Then a Mizzou player had to get taken off a stretcher with only seconds left in the game. Good win regardless though. RTR!


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Dunno bout anyone else but I'm seeing Notre Dame vs. 'Bama as of now. That would be awesome. Unless the Gators beat 'Bama then Florida vs Notre Dame in which case would be even better.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Joel Anthony said:


> Dunno bout anyone else but I'm seeing Notre Dame vs. 'Bama as of now. That would be awesome. Unless the Gators beat 'Bama then Florida vs Notre Dame in which case would be even better.


*If Note Dame's offense could start clicking, their defense is certainly BCS Championship worthy...

Notre Dame vs Alabama is fine with me. GO IRISH! Need Florida to lose next.*


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Notre Dame hasn't beaten anyone. This is the perennial overrating of them every time they start the season on a run beating up a service academy and other overrated programs like Michigan and Michigan State. If they can escape Norman I'll be impressed. 

A Notre Dame vs. Alabama National Championship would be abysmal. I'd honestly be rooting for Alabama and that's hard for me to say. 

LSU is not out of it yet, either.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

GlassBreaks said:


> Notre Dame hasn't beaten anyone. This is the perennial overrating of them every time they start the season on a run beating up a service academy and other overrated programs like Michigan and Michigan State. If they can escape Norman I'll be impressed.
> 
> A Notre Dame vs. Alabama National Championship would be abysmal. I'd honestly be rooting for Alabama and that's hard for me to say.
> 
> LSU is not out of it yet, either.


*
Everyone is overrated and overranked in the Top 25. As it stands, they (ND) have beaten 3 ranked teams. Their offense is spotty, yeah. But the defense is top notch. These next few weeks have Florida vs South Carolina and Kansas State vs WVU and Texas Tech, so be interesting to see what they do. Oregon might be justified at #2 still, but they haven't played a defense like Notre Dame's yet IMO. They have USC and Standford themselves in the next month.*


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Freeloader said:


> *
> Everyone is overrated and overranked in the Top 25. As it stands, they (ND) have beaten 3 ranked teams. Their offense is spotty, yeah. But the defense is top notch. These next few weeks have Florida vs South Carolina and Kansas State vs WVU and Texas Tech, so be interesting to see what they do. Oregon might be justified at #2 still, but they haven't played a defense like Notre Dame's yet IMO. They have USC and Standford themselves in the next month.*


I disagree. 

Notre Dame has beaten a severely overrated Michigan team and a severely overrated Stanford team, each with 2 losses. Stanford's other loss was to unranked Washington and Michigan's to Alabama where they were outright embarrassed and didn't belong on the same field. Stanford almost lost to San Jose State for God's sake.

The other team that you claim as a top 25 team is Michigan State, who was ranked #10 when they lost to Notre Dame but currently have 3 losses, possibly 4 if they lose to Michigan. They are currently unranked. Where a team is ranked when the game is played is not indicative of anything. It's what they continue to do afterwards via their level of play which is the true judge. 

I stand by my claim that Notre Dame is EXTREMELY overrated. Their almighty defense looks great -allowing the 2nd least points in D1 thus far, but that's pretty easy when you've faced two offenses ranked 104+ in scoring offense and the other four opponents combining for an average of 52nd ranked, with the highest being 37 and the lowest being 63.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Oregon is better than Notre Dame in my opinion... by a good margin too. *


----------



## GOATse (Jul 9, 2012)

Hit-Girl said:


> *I imagine every fire truck in Morgantown is on alert right now if not already in use.*


Speaking of fire, we've played with it all season so far, and got burned hard Saturday.

...if I may beat a metaphor to death.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I've seen the Sooners beat up on Texas the past decade a few times but never this badly. Texas was not ready to play this game at all.

No Big 10 team at all in the first BCS standings. I was surprised to see Texas still in the top 25 too. They don't belong.

Shock of the day was Tech over WVU in a big way. I guess WVU was a bit hungover after the Texas shootout. Maybe Texas was too, but fuck that, it's no excuse.


----------



## GOATse (Jul 9, 2012)

Texas getting rolled by Oklahoma also seemed to take a little of the shine off WVU's win over the Longhorns. But yeah...no excuse on the planet for how we played against Tech. Hopefully it was an awkward ride back to Morgantown. They deserved it.

Kansas State...your ass is on notice this weekend. :cool2


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Holy shit.. Northwestern!


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

ND struggles against BYU. LSU is going to jump ahead of them in the rankings. Oregon State might as well if they win tonight.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Time for the Noles to shut up the UM fans.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Ugh season just isn't going our way. 3 losses by 6 points. 09 all over again.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Wasn't West Virginia actually good on offense a few weeks ago?*


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Wasn't West Virginia actually good on offense a few weeks ago?*


I know, right? The media hypes their Air Raid offense up but fails to realize that it's easy to look great on a platform when you're playing two of the worst defenses in the FBS. I'm pretty sure Baylor is dead last and Texas isn't too far behind in total defense.

Geno Smith for Heisman lulz.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

K State is no joke though. Still not sure how Tech killed WVU. TCU is not as good as WVU and lit up Tech today despite losing.

At any rate, any passing that gets out of sync is fucked. This is why you need balance. WVU can't run it. Running against Baylor and Texas doesn't count since neither could stop my sister.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

This game will pretty much take Geno Smith out of the Heisman race.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

This Miami game has been filled with injuries. Thankfully, most have been on the FSU side.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Lou Holtz is such a homer. He thinks a undefeated ND team deserves to be in the title game over Oregon and K-State. I'll take Oregon and K-State with one loss than ND.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Don't worry Sooners will beat their ass next week. Then USC will kick em around too later on.

Top 4 are clearly Bama, K State, UF, and Oregon at the point. I'll leave the light on for OU, LSU, and even Oregon St. Maybe. They do get after it, but don't have the talent of those other 4. Really they're just an honorable mention.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

MrMister said:


> Don't worry Sooners will beat their ass next week. Then USC will kick em around too later on.
> 
> Top 4 are clearly Bama, K State, UF, and Oregon at the point. I'll leave the light on for OU, LSU, and even Oregon St. Maybe. They do get after it, but don't have the talent of those other 4. Really they're just an honorable mention.


Are you trying to say that LSU isn't as talented as any team in the country or is the talent comment soley in reference to Oregon State?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Collin Klein for President!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

GlassBreaks said:


> Are you trying to say that LSU isn't as talented as any team in the country or is the talent comment soley in reference to Oregon State?


I like LSU and yeah their talent stacks up with most teams. Still don't love their offense though. If you can't score at will against A&M, you kinda suck. That's hyperbole, but they should've won by a wider margin. I don't think they're as good as the top 4, but they could beat anyone with a bit of luck.

Actually, yeah LSU can beat any of those top 4 besides Bama. They'd need the most breaks against them to win. I'm glad it's in Baton Rouge this year.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

MrMister said:


> I like LSU and yeah their talent stacks up with most teams. Still don't love their offense though. If you can't score at will against A&M, you kinda suck. That's hyperbole, but they should've won by a wider margin. I don't think they're as good as the top 4, but they could beat anyone with a bit of luck.
> 
> Actually, yeah LSU can beat any of those top 4 besides Bama. They'd need the most breaks against them to win. I'm glad it's in Baton Rouge this year.


Well, the offense is the way it is because we follow the Les Miles philosophy of running the ball to victory or running the ball to defeat. Our offense, to this point at least, has been inconsistent at best and downright poor at worst. Offensive line is shaky. Running backs are loaded. Receivers too, for that matter talent wise. The talent is there, but as usual, we don't have a quarterback which has been the mantra of the LSU fan since Flynn left in 2007. The philosophy and inability to attract a top-tier quarterback at one of the premier football schools in the nation is what makes this offense the way it is. 

Regardless, A&M is a tough place to play. 6-1 is 6-1 to me, whether it be a firing on all cylinders victory or an outright shit fest which is what our SEC games have been this year so far. I'll take the ugly win on the road to a 3 point loss with both teams scoring 50+ points like Louisiana Tech and TAMU last week. 

About Alabama - yeah, it's going to be crazy. Two of the, if not the, top defenses in college football going head to head. Bama is lightyears ahead of us on offense though. I've always said that you're not going to get a lucky win with inferior talent against Alabama with Saban there. You need equal talent to compete with them and maybe a little luck to win if they're so far better than you in a phase of the game. Death Valley will be rocking, though, with a team and fan base with cloudy memories of 1/9 wanting revenge on their mind. 

Les Miles is 3-3 against Saban as Head Coach at LSU for a reason. Alabama will be in for a slugfest.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

MrMister said:


> Don't worry Sooners will beat their ass next week. Then USC will kick em around too later on.
> 
> Top 4 are clearly Bama, K State, UF, and Oregon at the point. I'll leave the light on for OU, LSU, and even Oregon St. Maybe. They do get after it, but don't have the talent of those other 4. Really they're just an honorable mention.


Oregon State has done well with the type of recruits they have. They don't have the flashy 4-5 stars recruits so thats pretty cool. Did anyone see College Game Day where Lochte pick Auburn in the LSU/A&M game?


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Oregon State has done well with the type of recruits they have. They don't have the flashy 4-5 stars recruits so thats pretty cool. Did anyone see College Game Day where Lochte pick Auburn in the LSU/A&M game?


Yeah, I saw that. They really need to do a better job of getting people who know what the fuck they're talking about as guests on that show. You can tell he's reading off of some sort of script or layout the entire time. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to watch some highlights of each school they pick and explain why they think the way they do...even some ridiculous explanation of why they think the way they do is better than, "I think ____ is going to win.". It was pretty funny though. Not every guest can be as awesome as this guy:






Oregon State does extremely well in the Pac 10 with the talent they receive compared to the talent USC and Oregon get. Kansas State is another school that I look at and wonder how they do it...then I remember Bill Snyder's been defying the odds for 20 fucking years. Bah GAWD the man can coach.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

*How does College Football work?*

I'm a HUGE fan of the NFL! I just wanted to get into College Football a bit more, but I'm not sure how it works? I get the rules because, it's just American Football, what I want to know is..

-What's the main competition/league with college football?
-How is it ranked?
-Who plays in it/are there conferences, divisions etc.? If so what are they?

Thanks


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: How does College Football work?*

It breaks down somewhat into regions. It's far more convoluted since you have far more teams than the NFL. 

You have:

SEC = Southeastern Conference (southeast US with Alabama, Georgia, Florida, Louisiana State, etc)

PAC 12 = Pacific/west coast (Southern California, UCLA, Oregon, Oregon St, Stanford, etc)

BIG 12 = Texas, Oklahoma, Kansas State, other schools in Texas, etc (there are only 10 teams though)

BIG 10 = Midwest US (Michigan, Ohio St, Wisconsin, Illinois, etc) there are 12 teams here lol

ACC = Atlantic Coast Conference or eastern US schools for the most part


Things change often in recent years as well, as there have been many schools leaving and joining conferences. Watch SEC games is my recommendation. It's the best conference out of them all. Look for Alabama, LSU, Florida games...especially when they play each other.


As for how teams are ranked...LMAO it's a fucked up mess. Just watch the games for now and look up BCS or Bowl Championship Series for the complicated rules on how the teams are ranked.

I'm also going to merge this with the college football thread, but I'll keep it here for now.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: How does College Football work?*

I'm sure that you might get varying responses on this considering I know people that watch college football and detest the NFL and vice versa. I enjoy both for the fact that I think there are unique things about the presentation of each. College football, far and away, has the better pageantry and history. The NFL, far and away, has the best of the best - you're watching the best football players the world has to offer. There's more parity in the NFL and any team can truly beat any team any given Sunday whereas in college, Alcorn State is not going to beat Alabama. 

You may be surprised that the rules are not all the same. Namely, in college:

- Only one foot is required to be in bounds on a catch instead of two
- You don't have to be forced down for a play to be dead
- Both teams will get equal possessions of the football from the oppositions 25 yard line in overtime. No ties, someone will win the game. If the score is still tied after the first two overtimes, the teams must go for a two point conversion from the 3 yard line. 

There's more, but you can Google and find them all.

The SEC stands alone atop the college football hierarchy these days. Six consecutive national champions, and 8 of the last 14 since the BCS system has been in effect. You can visit ESPN to see the breakdown of the conferences and whatnot. If you ever get an itchy brain and want to delve into the history books, CFBDataWarehouse is always excellent.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: How does College Football work?*

Thanks for your reply guys, they're pretty helpful!

So is there like, a major championship that ALL of these conferences go for, for national prestige? Is that what the BCS is? Or are the conferences all separate and they all go for their separate conference championships?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: How does College Football work?*

Yes to all that.

Each conference with at least 12 teams has a championship game at the end of the year. On top of these championship games there are tons of Bowl Games played around the New Year. Whoever is number 1 and number 2 in the final BCS ranking will play for the big prize, The National Championship. This causes tons of controversy almost yearly since there is no actual playoff. The final BCS comes out after the Championship games are played.

HOWEVER

I think it's in 2014 that college football will finally have a 4 team playoff. This will most likely expand as it will certainly make tons of money.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: How does College Football work?*



MrMister said:


> Yes to all that.
> 
> Each conference with at least 12 teams has a championship game at the end of the year. On top of these championship games there are tons of Bowl Games played around the New Year. Whoever is number 1 and number 2 in the final BCS ranking will play for the big prize, The National Championship. This causes tons of controversy almost yearly since there is no actual playoff. The final BCS comes out after the Championship games are played.
> 
> ...


Ah okay,

So who plays in these Bowl Games? To my understanding they're games like the Fiest, Orange Bowl etc, and apparently each year it alternates who gets the National Championship Game right? So who plays in the other Bowl games, how is that decided? And how does the BCS rankings work, who decides who is number 1 and number 2, whoever has the best Win-Loss record I suppose?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: How does College Football work?*

Look up BCS and read for yourself. I really don't feel like explaining it. I hate it.

As for the other bowl games, the various bowls send invitations to the various teams. This is based on their record. Certain bowls get priority over others. It's worth reading about too, as the bowl games have a very long standing tradition in college football. So it's good to get the history and tradition of the bowl games since they are so tied to the game itself.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: How does College Football work?*

Okay thanks mate, you've helped a lot!


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

We may have got owned but those 21 points sure did put a few extra bucks in my pocket this week. (Y)


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: How does College Football work?*



TheStudOfEngland said:


> Okay thanks mate, you've helped a lot!


November 3. Watch the Alabama v LSU game. Should be a great game.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: How does College Football work?*



MrMister said:


> November 3. Watch the Alabama v LSU game. Should be a great game.


Will do bud! Is that a match from their conference yeah?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Yeah, heck rematch of not just the unofficial conference championship game last year, they're in the same division of the conference, but also of the national title game where Alabama returned the favor and beat LSU after LSU won the earlier match up.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

So I'm just going to say how I think College Football and the NCAA works from the things people have told me and the things I've read online:

The NCAA Division 1 in football has 6 conferences, and each conference has their own championship to try and win, like the SEC teams go for the SEC Championship? And then on top of that you have to National Championship, which is the BCS Series, which is like, 4 Bowl games plays throughout the year right, the Fiesta, Orange etc., and it changes every year which Bowl gets the National Championship Game, am I right so far?

The other three bowls games are decided by the bowl runners choice of the two teams they want to face I'm guessing, or that's what someone on this forum told me I think. Then the National Championship Game is whoever (overall) is the top two of the AP Poll and the Coaches Poll, and they face off and whoever wins is National Champion?

I'm just trying my best to get into College Football at the moment!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You're close. The National Championship is the top 2 teams from the BCS standings. The Coach's poll affects the BCS, but the AP has nothing to do with it anymore.

Also, the four major bowls, Fiesta, Orange, Sugar, Rose are still played regardless of the National Championship. However, yes, the BIG GAME rotates between those four. Still, if it's played in the Rose Bowl, there will still be a Rose Bowl, followed by the National Championship game which will be played in the Rose Bowl a few days later.

All the major bowl games (BCS games) are played on or a bit after the New Year. The season ends in November so you have a few weeks layoff between the last game of the season and the bowl season picking up. In that time you get the awards handed out, the Heisman Trophy being the most prestigious.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

MrMister said:


> You're close. The National Championship is the top 2 teams from the BCS standings. The Coach's poll affects the BCS, but the AP has nothing to do with it anymore.
> 
> Also, the four major bowls, Fiesta, Orange, Sugar, Rose are still played regardless of the National Championship. However, yes, the BIG GAME rotates between those four. Still, if it's played in the Rose Bowl, there will still be a Rose Bowl, followed by the National Championship game which will be played in the Rose Bowl a few days later.
> 
> All the major bowl games (BCS games) are played on or a bit after the New Year. The season ends in November so you have a few weeks layoff between the last game of the season and the bowl season picking up. In that time you get the awards handed out, the Heisman Trophy being the most prestigious.


Ah okay, and the BCS standings are determined by the teams with the best win-loss record, or the teams on stop of a certain estimated ranking (like wins divided by points for= average) or something? And I think I get how the Bowl season works, like it could go- Rose Bowl, Fiesta Bowl, Orange Bowl, Sugar Bown then the National Championship right? And what's the Heisman Trophy?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Heisman Trophy is given to who the sports writers think is the best player in the nation. Robert Griffin III won it last year. It's usually a QB, but sometimes it's a RB. Very few WR or defensive players have won it, but it's not unheard of. Charles Woodson is the last defensive player to win it I think. I also want to say Desmond Howard was the last WR. It's almost always a QB or RB though. There are other awards for best linebacker, defensive lineman, offensive lineman etc, but the Heisman gets the most press.

As far as the how the BCS is determined, yeah win/loss record matters, but there are other factors. There are computer rankings that are used, along with the Harris and Coach's Polls. Just look it up and read about it. It's overly complicated when we could just have a playoff system.



> This year, the BCS Standings will once again include three components: USA Today Coaches Poll, Harris Interactive College Football Poll and an average of six computer rankings. Each component will count one-third of a team's overall BCS score in the BCS Standings.
> 
> The statistical rating system used to determine the teams that will participate in the championship game of the Bowl Championship Series consists of three components and each will count as 1/3rd of the final BCS formula - subjective polls of Harris Interactive (replaces AP) and coaches (USA Today) and six computer rankings.


That's from this link: http://www.collegefootballpoll.com/bcs_explained.html

Read that. Don't worry everyone gets a headache from this bullshit.

Also here is the current BCS as of this week.

http://espn.go.com/college-football/bcs

The top 9 are mostly legit. Jury is out on Notre Dame for me though.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

MrMister said:


> The Heisman Trophy is given to who the sports writers think is the best player in the nation. Robert Griffin III won it last year. It's usually a QB, but sometimes it's a RB. Very few WR or defensive players have won it, but it's not unheard of. Charles Woodson is the last defensive player to win it I think. I also want to say Desmond Howard was the last WR. It's almost always a QB or RB though. There are other awards for best linebacker, defensive lineman, offensive lineman etc, but the Heisman gets the most press.
> 
> As far as the how the BCS is determined, yeah win/loss record matters, but there are other factors. There are computer rankings that are used, along with the Harris and Coach's Polls. Just look it up and read about it. It's overly complicated when we could just have a playoff system.
> 
> ...


Ah okay bro, you've helped a hell of a lot today man, I'm actually getting how all of this works! (Y) One last question, who do you support?  Just a general question from one Cowboys fan to the other!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

TEXAS LONGHORNS

HOOK EM

They've been pretty bad the last few seasons though. It's pretty frustrating watching arch rival Oklahoma kick their ass.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

I know im late but only team in the country I think can beat Bama is K-State


Oh and as much as I wanna see my Wolverines win the B10 and play in the Rose Bowl, I don't wanna see THIS defense against Oregon or USC...Just not there yet


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Calling it now that the Dawgs knock off Florida this week. Aaron Murray will outplay Driskel.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

There's more than 6 conferences at the top level :no: Just 6 that had contracts with the BCS, there's 5 more besides those 6, soon to be 4 once the WAC folds.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Tyrann Mathieu, Jordan Jefferson and two other former LSU players were arrested earlier today for possession of marijuana, one of the guys was charged with possession and intent to distribute it.

Tyrann is such a disappointment, all the talent in the world and he's fucking it up with his drug use.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Before check himself before he Len Bias' himself.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Just glad these losers will never be able to step on a professional field. They don't deserve that.

But then again, there's always the Oakland Raiders.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Hope Mathieu has fun at Jacksonville State like his high profile LSU fuck up predecessor Ryan Perriloux. A Division 1 program wont sniff him. 

As for Jefferson, he was clearly high when we played Alabama on 1/9. There's no way with a clear conscience that he could say he played well otherwise. This is no surprise.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Glass Shatters said:


> As for Jefferson, he was clearly high when we played Alabama on 1/9. There's no way with a clear conscience that he could say he played well otherwise. This is no surprise.


Making it out alive vs. Bama's defense = Played well

Is there anyway Klein doesn't win the Heisman? I have a hard time believing they would give it to a a guy who plays 100% defense ONLY(Teo) or a a player on a ineligible team(Braxton)


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> Making it out alive vs. Bama's defense = Played well


:kobe

Alabama's impenetrable 2011 defense was a myth. We successfully drove the ball on them with Jefferson in Tuscaloosa, but absolutely failed to do so in the Superdome. Jefferson's mobility kept plays alive in Tuscaloosa but he absolutely shit the bed on 1/9 and is the primary reason we failed to drive to the 50 yard line until like 4 minutes to go in the game.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

A Myth? 9 points in 2 games combined isnt a myth...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He's an LSU homer. It's ok for him hate on BAMA.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> A Myth? 9 points in 2 games combined isnt a myth...


Read what I said again. We drove the ball on Alabama in Tuscaloosa during game 1. Compare that to game 2 when we couldn't surpass the 50 offensively for 56 minutes of the game. It was a response to "escaping Bama's D alive" (which was a response to how shitty I said he played in the BCSNCG), considering that Jefferson came in off the bench in game 1 and accounted for 100 extremely efficient yards. Alabama's impenetrable defense last season was a myth - LSU caught them off guard by benching Lee and inserting an option game plan with a mobile quarterback. Where we failed in game 2 was inserting any type of wrinkle to deviate from game 1. It was laughable how prepared Bama was.

And I don't hate on Bama. They are as formidable a team as there is in college football. I'm not worried about next weekend, though. What happens, happens. We CAN hang with Alabama, it just remains to be seen if we can finally put it together. And Mr. Mister, you know I'm no homer. I think I gave a very honest and accurate assessment of LSU's ineptitude on offense earlier in the thread. :skip


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Northwestern is going to win its seventh game...damn.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Almost time for my Dawgs to beat the Gators.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Hope so. I want K State in the title game. They have to go undefeated, Florida or Bama has to lose too. Oregon probably needs to lose since they'll have a Pac12 title game and the Big12 has not title game atm.


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

That hit Lattimore took was sick!


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

TD UGA! Fumble recovery leads to an easy 20 yard drive. Excessive Celebration call is BS though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Holy shit at that Lattimore hit. His leg is fucked.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Well Georgia and Florida sure is an offensive game...not.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah FLA/UGA was extremely disappointing. Awful game.

Also, early in TT v K State I was thinking...is Tech actually good? Nah, they got stomped.

lol USC. I don't think Arizona is bad, but SC shouldn't be in a close game with them. USC might be more overrated than ND. They certainly were to start the season. I've said this before, but I never got the love people put on this team before the season.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Georgia gonna do it. In one of the sloppiest games I have ever seen.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Florida fumbled in the endzone and Georgia recovered. What a good play by Jones.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I guess FLA/UGA ending on a turnover is fitting. Games I watched today weren't any good. Maybe ND/OU will be, but I think the Sooners are gonna kick their ass.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I have a friend who's a Mississippi State homer and thinks they're gonna beat them tonight. I should've bet on the game.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Tennessee/South Carolina was one of the rare GOOD football games in the SEC.

Georgia/Florida on the other hand.....status quo of SEC football.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

The last time UGA prevented Florida from scoring a TD was when Bill Goldberg was on the team.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

5 upsets in the top 25 already.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm actually embarrassed for Auburn. They're just fucking pathetic.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm glad that Kansas State is still undefeated. I'd like to see one non-SEC do good.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Lattimore's leg may have been one of the nastiest things I've seen in sports in a long time... it could end up just being a dislocated knee [I only saw it once during the ND/OK halftime] but the way his leg just does like 2 corkscrews..fuck feel bad for dude because he's probably the best back in college but he gets hurt every year and it's always serious. 

Fucking hate to say it but Notre Dame looks legit as a contender to beat anyon for the NAt'l Title.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

This game isn't over, but it doesn't matter. I was wrong. Notre Dame is legit.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

They're a legitimate contender, but I still wouldn't put money on them to beat whoever comes out of the SEC. I said I would be impressed if they escaped Norman, and I am. Oklahoma played a sloppy 60 minutes, but Notre Dame didn't do them any favors as they were aggressive and ferocious all game defensively. 23 rushes for 23 yards by the Sooners - an indicator that they were absolutely dominated up front.

And let it be known that from this point forward that the Bednarik Award is Teo's to lose.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Halftime and Oregon State could be the next team to be upset. Down 10 to Washington.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

You guys act like ND doesn't have one of the tougher schedules in the country...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

If it was 1992 or 2002 it would be incredibly tough.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

You're crazy, son. Much tougher than Oregon's or KSU. They play BCS teams all year. Sucks that Michigan and MSU fell off. And now USC, too.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Michigan is a shell of its former glory. Mich St is down too. 

It's a tough schedule, but let's not pretend they played the Wolverines of old or the Hurricanes of old. ND is a good team though, they belong where they are. They're as physical as any team in the nation.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

All I'm saying, it's as rigorous of a schedule as you will get out of a non-SEC team. That's all. Your points are valid. Let's just not act like they (ND) are my FSU Seminoles housing teams like Duke and Savannah State, until they gear up for a top 10 ranked team once every 3-4 weeks.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh yeah, I'm not saying they're playing palookas at all. You're right it's not an easy schedule. While Miami and Michigan aren't the powers they once were, it took balls to schedule them since these schedules are made years in advance. At least they once were. I'm not up to speed on how they schedule these days.

I'm giving ND all the credit here. I was totally wrong about them.

I just couldn't believe them after a not so good Michigan played them close. They came into Norman tonight and kicked OU's ass.

edit: BYU game them a good game too. BYU isn't awful but they aren't what I'd consider good.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

El Conquistador said:


> You're crazy, son. Much tougher than Oregon's *or KSU*. They play BCS teams all year. Sucks that Michigan and MSU fell off. And now USC, too.


:StephenA2

I'd consider KSU's schedule on equal ground with Notre Dame's at this point. They've played and beaten some common opponents (Oklahoma, Miami), but Kansas State has out and out dominated two other currently ranked opponents in WVU and TTU. Notre Dame's only other win against a currently ranked team is a Stanford team that gets worse by the week it seems. 

Regardless of schedule, I'd say KSU is as complete of a team as there is right now and I wouldn't want to play them. Just out and out steamrolling people.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Beavers fall. #2, 7-9 fall. Expect Georgia, FSU, and South Carolina back to the top ten.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

-So when was the last time a Bob Stoops team has won a high profile/big atmosphere game? I swear he's been living off of that FSU game in 2000 + wins over underachieving Longhorn squads 

-KSU is hurt now that Notre Dame has beaten Oklahoma, which now may be hurt if Oregon beats USC, and Oregon IS now hurt that Oregon State has lost AND if they face USC in the title game USC may be walking in with 3-4 losses...In a weird way, someone is gonna backpedal into a game with Bama because everyone's best wins are starting to fade.. I'm not saying Bama has the best wins in the world, but whoever doesnt get that #2 spot will most likely have a gripe 

-I'm not gonna complain about my Wolverines using a 3rd stringer once Denard got knocked out the game..No I will not..I promise I wont..*throws chair*

-Ummm..AJ Mcarron may have one of the best seasons a QB returning from a national championship squad to win a another has had in a long time and might not even be top 3 in the Heisman votes..I don't know how to feel about that

-HOW DO YOU HAVE A WR HAVE 350+ RECEIVING YARDS AND STILL LOSE!!!! :LMAO Lane Kiffin was already feeling heat in LA and today certainly does not help..


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Right now, I think the top 5 should be: 

1: Alabama
2: K State
3: ND
4: Oregon
5: LSU

LSU winning would make the season more interesting. They might even hurdle over Oregon for no reason, and it would be great to see Duck fans lose it even more. Go LSU!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Disappointed about Oregon St. Kinda wanted to believe they could shake things up a bit and crack the top 5 and stick around until they played Oregon...and maybe even pull the huge upset. Oh well.


We got Bama/LSU next week yeah? Hope it's better than UGA/FLA, and it should be.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Wow, anyone see the Marcus Lattimore injury? 

Jesus. I saw it, feel bad for the guy. Not gonna post it, but if you need a visual: Sid Vicious from the turnbuckle. Now have the leg flop all over the place 3x as much.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Someone's gotta say his name, so I will: TEDDY FUCKING BRIDGEWATER.



El Conquistador said:


> All I'm saying, it's as rigorous of a schedule as you will get out of a non-SEC team. That's all. Your points are valid. Let's just not act like they (ND) are my FSU Seminoles housing teams like Duke and Savannah State, until they gear up for a top 10 ranked team once every 3-4 weeks.


ND typically has the roughest schedule EVERY YEAR.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes, Navy and Purdue are rough.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Joel Anthony said:


> ND typically has the roughest schedule EVERY YEAR.


If we're going off of pre season rankings, sure.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah, KSU has had a better resume so far than ND.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Marcus Lattimore injury is only a dislocated knee. Wow.

http://espn.go.com/college-football...-carolina-gamecocks-coach-steve-spurrier-says


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

MrMister said:


> Yes, Navy and Purdue are rough.


Dude. Those are RIVALRY GAMES. You think an SEC team probably has the toughest schedule. Yes, SEC division play is rough. But they schedule games that are softer than SPRING GAMES every fucking year. Same with the rest of the 'power houses'. Bama has the advantage of playing.. Western Kentucky week 2. FAU week 4. LOL. FAU. Navy and Purdue would smack FAU all week and three times on Sunday. Western Carolina is their second to last game? Whooooa nelly!! They ACTUALLY HAVE A "PRE SEASON GAME" scheduled second 2 last. 

Here I'll make it much easier for the non believers:

http://www.und.com/sports/m-footbl/sched/nd-m-footbl-sched.html

There's a drop down above the schedules you can go back many man years. Choose any year. Look at their schedule. Keep in mind who was who if you go like 20 years back.

http://www.rolltide.com/sports/m-footbl/sched/alab-m-footbl-sched.html

Now there's Bama. YEAR AFTER YEAR they pull the same shit. How man times they gonna play Western Carolina?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They schedule those awful teams because they play in the SEC. Didn't Bama have Ohio St recently on their schedule though?

I stopped at 2010 for ND. Western Michigan, Army, and Tulsa. Tulsa isn't actually that bad.

Good for Notre Dame keeping their rivalries like Purdue, PITT, USC, Mich, Mich St etc. But only USC has been worth a shit consistently the past few years.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Joel Anthony said:


> Dude. Those are RIVALRY GAMES.


The fact that they are rivalry games does not make them any more or less impressive. An inferior team is an inferior team. 



> You think an SEC team probably has the toughest schedule. Yes, SEC division play is rough. But they schedule games that are softer than SPRING GAMES every fucking year.


While this is true, a lot of SEC scheduling revolves around how tough the inter conference games are as Mr. said. I mean, shit! Look at LSU's schedule last year and we played Oregon and WVU out of conference and finished by defeating 5 teams that finished in the top 25, 3 SEC and 2 OOC. 

Just look at the rankings to date for this season with 6 SEC teams in the top 25. Look at South Carolina's schedule and that mid season gauntlet they just finished with 3 consecutive SEC games against ranked opponents versus Georgia, @ Florida, and @ LSU all top 8 teams. Any other opponent will not face that type of in conference competition and therefore the SEC reserves the right to schedule OOC pansies, although it doesn't always work that way. 



> Same with the rest of the 'power houses'. Bama has the advantage of playing.. Western Kentucky week 2. FAU week 4. LOL. FAU.


Prior to a three game stretch of MSU, @ LSU, and TAMU. Again, all opponents who are currently ranked. Alabama also DESTROYED common opponent Michigan 41-14, who Notre Dame beat 13-6. I honestly shudder to think what Alabama would do to BYU. It would be akin to the Oregon-Colorado game yesterday. 



> Navy and Purdue would smack FAU all week and three times on Sunday. Western Carolina is their second to last game? Whooooa nelly!! They ACTUALLY HAVE A "PRE SEASON GAME" scheduled second 2 last.


Compared to Notre Dame who has 3 of their last 4 games against opponents with a combined 10 wins to this point. Alabama's next two opponents - both SEC, BTW - have 3 more wins combined.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Nah, I'm not giving Notre Dame & their yearly games vs Syracuse, Navy, Purdue & a random 6 win team credit..and I sure wont once they start their new ACC tour..and to call their schedule one of the toughest this year isn't all that fair considering most were home games..I'll give em OU & USC since they're on the road though even but even those 2 are starting to not look so daunting


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Look - even if you don't agree with me and maybe I did jump the gun a bit on saying they have THEE toughest yearly schedules - but you have to agree that ND's strength of schedule is mostly, every year, always impressive. Whether they go undefeated or 5-6, they always seem to have tough game after tough game. 

I feel like if they go undefeated and so does ORE and/or K-ST.... ND should definitely without a fucking doubt get the nod over those two.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Why? Because they beat OU? So did KSU..Because of USC & Standford? Oregon can say same..ND's schedule doesn't look THAT much better...If all 3 win out, they all would have 5 wins over ranked teams


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Well mainly because Texas is going to smack KSU down at the end of the year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Joel Anthony said:


> Well mainly because Texas is going to smack KSU down at the end of the year.


I'd like to see this happen, but Texas is bad.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

With which QB?


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if Oklahoma State does it next week.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

K State will definitely be hurt by not playing a championship game. NEED TWO MORE TEAMS.

And yeah this assumes they make it out of Big12 play undefeated. No guarantees there.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

I think there's a better chance of Louisville ending the season undefeated rather than ND, KSU or Oregon ending the season undefeated


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Louisville is nice I would love to see them get proper respect. See.. this is what it all boils down to.. sometimes the really good teams don't get a chance simply because of the stupid fucking numbers next to or not next to the teams they play.

I guess the playoff will at least be a step in the right direction. Still gotta see how that plays out though in year 1.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Playoff wont work because there's always gonna be a 1 or 2 loss team that may make it in and a few 1-2 loss teams that are on the outside looking in...Very rarely are we gonna see only 4 undefeated teams or something like that..


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

I will be happier seeing two extra teams get their chances though. Anything's better than what it's been. And let's not BS, it was fucked up even before the BCS. Depending on how this new system works out, I am sure they will add more teams to the equation.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Joel Anthony said:


> Well mainly because Texas is going to smack KSU down at the end of the year.


Texas barely got by Kansas. I doubt they will "smack" Kansas Sate. 

I'm p. sure that KSU is going to end the season undefeated barring a meltdown like what happened with Oklahoma State last season. 

Alabama/Kansas State in the National Championship.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Colin Kaepernick Klein ain't losing to Texas.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

It comes down to West Virginia & USC...One team is gonna make a win over them look extremely impressive & one team won't...USC keeps losing, K-State will be fine imo


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

GOON The Legend said:


> Texas barely got by Kansas. I doubt they will "smack" Kansas Sate.
> 
> I'm p. sure that KSU is going to end the season undefeated barring a meltdown like what happened with Oklahoma State last season.
> 
> Alabama/Kansas State in the National Championship.


I agree. Don't forget that Texas has the talent to play with anybody, though. I wouldn't be surprised at an upset, but I wouldn't expect it. There is no excuse for how poor they have been since January 2010. Kansas State will likely put together yet another fantastic game enroute to an embarrassment of Texas and a perfect regular season.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah it's pretty inexplicable that Texas suddenly can't tackle anyone. They're never a defensive stalwart, but they could tackle in previous seasons. 

Mack Brown blames the Longhorn Network. I blame Mack and his staff. If there is a tackling problem, it's my humble opinion that you should drill that to death until there is improvement. Fuck schemes. No scheme in the world can work if you can't tackle. This shit seems pretty obvious to me and I'm not getting paid $5 million a year.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

http://www.cbssports.com/collegefootball/story/20594928/klein-a-legit-heisman-contender-carrying-kstate-on-broad-bruised-shoulders

Check out this article on Colin Klein ..Talks a lot about KSU, but includes a great personal story on him becoming engaged without going on a date lol


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

:krs


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

What's this? Mizzou staying with Florida for a quarter? I'm shocked..


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Aggies hung with Florida for a bit too. Florida is probably a tad overrated.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah they are. The defense is good. Running game. But Driskel.. naw son. Not yet. They will be a force though in about another year or two.

Shit... that game tonight between Whittier and Occidental should be off the chain! Battle for Myron Claxton's shoes!!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I remember loving Notre Dame football all the way back when Carlisle Holiday was their QB. then I got a job and worked every saturday , They are finally having a great year come off a great win and now are losing to an unranked Pitt team.

Excited for the Bama and LSU game just cuz the hype, dont care for either team. Atmosphere should be amazing.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Great win for Texas. They look improved though tackling still needs some work. 

WVU gives up a 90+ yd to allow TCU to tie and send it to OT. Anyone can win in OT. And TCU does just that...39-38 in double OT. Incredible.

Check that...under review. This will be controversial if it stands.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

First team beating a ranked opponent in 9 tries. Yeah I'd say a good win, 3rd quarter was mediocre defensively but picked it up in 4th. Defense came through and stopped Texas Tech from tying the game at the end with a touchdown and then followed it up with a huge FG block.

On to the next one. HOOK'EM.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

I knew Pitt was gonna be a trap game. Need Oregon and Alabama to lose later tonight. K State should lose too.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

LolIrish


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Pitt lost to Youngstown St. ...They REALLY don't wanna beat Notre Dame


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

K-State falls tonight.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

This USC-Oregon game is dope.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Feeling more confident about KSU being Bama's biggest threat


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Pretty sure they are too. No other team GETS AFTER IT like K State does.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

K State will lose to Texas.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Not a single defensive highlight was seen in the USC/OREGON game. That's why I hate watching football. Too hard to watch.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

LSU's second half has been pretty darn good so far. 

Alabama has Texas A&M next week. If you've seen their offense, and what they did to Mississippi State today, you know what kind of threat they are.

Glad Notre Dame stayed unbeaten. I want Wake Forest to have a chance to end their undefeated season in a few weeks.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

El Conquistador said:


> Not a single defensive highlight was seen in the USC/OREGON game. That's why I hate watching football. Too hard to watch.


You expected defense in that game or something?


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Wow.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Tide is repeating. This was a great game and LSU gave them their best shot. Bama just makes the plays when they have to.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

AJ McCarron is a class guy. Hell a last drive from Bama.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh my gawd, my voice is gone. Huge win for us Roll Tide!!!! AJ continues his legacy at Alabama!


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

WVU needs to fire Steve Kragthorpe 2.0 and hire Bobby Petrino, along with Randy Shannon as their D-Coordinator.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

MrMister said:


> You expected defense in that game or something?


No, but a game that has flag-football, playground features in it isn't a game I enjoy watching. No resistance from either team makes it a game where whoever has the ball last should win the game. To each their own, but I get bored watching football games like that.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't like it either; there's little tension. If I want to watch constant scoring, I'll watch basketball. LSU/Bama on the other was great and lived up to the hype without question.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Those games are fine once in a while. That's only about the 2nd game this year I can recall where it was just insane shootout - WVU/Baylor being the other - and while it's not a game a defensive coordinator loves, sometimes watching teams go back and forth is ridiculously entertaining. Especially compared to 9-6 snoozefests where it's run run pass punt that occur often in SEC/Big 10 games. While sometimes it's just good defenses, it can also be inept offense (like Mizzou/Florida yesterday).


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Gonna need to change my sig, lost the lead by 1 yard on his bye week


----------



## RubenMark (Oct 28, 2012)

GOON The Legend said:


> WVU needs to fire Steve Kragthorpe 2.0 and hire Bobby Petrino, along with Randy Shannon as their D-Coordinator.


LOL. Nice.

I'm kind of surprised at the lack of "fire Dana" that I've heard. Morgantown probably would have already smoked Stewart out by this point.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

> USC fired a student manager for deflating five game balls below regulation levels for the USC-Oregon game last Saturday, the school announced late Wednesday.
> 
> The manager, who was not named, admitted to deflating footballs used in the game, according to a report on the school's website. In the report, USC said no coaches, players, staffers or administrators had any knowledge of the manager's actions, which reportedly took place after game officials tested the balls well before kickoff.
> 
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ok, this is shocking. A&M up 21-0 over Bama in the 1st Q.

Heh, I gave them the XP before it actually happened. 20-0, but still. That one point may or may not matter later.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The lolAggies beating Bama would be the worst.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I know. No one would ever hear the end of it in this state. In 2167, Aggies would still be saying REMEMBER WHEN WE BEAT NUMBER 1 ALABAMA?

20-7. C'mon Tide.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

JOHNNY FOOTBALL


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

WWWWWWWHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Heisman performance by Mr. Manziel, A.K.A Johnny Football.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Aggies D played lights out too. Yeah they gave up those deep balls late, but I think they got 3 turnovers.

Great win for Texas A&M. Huge upset.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

And the Aggies proved that the SEC defensive greatness is overrated. Finally put a team with an offense in the mix and look what happens. Now hopefully 2 of the 3 undefeateds left win out and keep the SEC from sneaking back into the title picture.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

SEC's remarkable run likely over..Should be praised, not dissed tonight imo


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Manziel ownage.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

A&M just proved they can run with the big boys of the SEC. Although the kicking game very nearly cost them.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Great to see #1 go down. Hopefully we get that K-State/Oregon matchup I've been hoping for. This helps.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

ND would find a way to weasel in to it


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Remember the Craig James/Mike Leach abuse scandal? Well he's been accused again by WSU WR who was recently suspended..Interestingly enough, 5-7 WSU players have left the team this season citing "personal reasons"...

Story here http://www.visaliatimesdelta.com/article/20121110/NEWS/311100029/Marquess-Wilson-leaves-Washington-State-football-team?odyssey=mod%7Cbreaking%7Ctext%7CFrontpage


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I have no idea what's going on at Wash St, but I do think Mike Leach is a douchebag.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Ugh, kill me now. Was looking so good tied at the half(Jefferson 3 TD's), but that 3rd quarter was an implosion.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Stacks, I picked Nevada. You can blame me. I should've put cash money down on Fresno St and guaranteed the WOLF PACK win.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I don't blame you, the bball team went up in Flames down in Irvine today as well, must be something in the drinking water on campus.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

ND will not make it into the BCS title game. Not a strong enough finish in their schedule. Plus I see them losing to USC. My Ducks will jump ahead to #1 after the PAC-12 title game. Oregon/K-State will be an awesome game.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Oregon and Notre Dame's schedule is so funny to me because both play 3-4 of the same teams..It's like a big sloppy seconds orgy or something..

and the B10 better be rooting for Bama to win the SEC..With Brad Edwards saying A&M to the Fiesta basically a lock, only 1 SEC slot remains open for the BCS. If Georgia beats Bama, then someone is getting slaughtered by them in the Capital One Bowl

I'd like B10's chances vs Notre Dame in the Rose Bowl more than capital One vs Bama, but that's just me


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

I'll laugh if USC takes out ND and Oregon.

Also, the B10 isn't hoping or rooting for anything. They're going to lose regardless, so why bother?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

B10 will surprise you then...They'll beat teams like Georgia, Florida, South Carolina, Notre Dame & Clemson


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Nebraska lost to UCLA, Wisconsin lost to Oregon State, Michigan lost to Notre Dame and Bama. Other than Ohio State, the whole B10 has been bad against good teams from other conferences. No reason to believe it'll change all of a sudden.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

All of those game were 1 possession games & all on the road, not neutral site except Bama/Michigan..and All 3 have are better now than they were in September..South Carolina isn't better now than they were 2 months ago, Florida is heavily flawed along with Georgia & Clemson is Clemson lol


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Yeah, the Cocks are shit.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Plus bowl games don't have the same gravity as regular season games. Yeah, I could see B10 perhaps pulling some upsets. The SEC has come down a notch or two this season.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

MrMister said:


> The SEC has come down a notch or two this season.


How so? There are more SEC teams in the top 12 right now (6) than there were in the top 25 (5) at the end of last season. If anything, that goes to show that the SEC is more competitive than ever.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Bama lost to A&M. If that doesn't show it's down from years past I don't know what does.

Have you watched these teams play? Florida barely beat some spare team a few weeks ago. These SEC teams are only in the top 10 because of the conference's reputation. In season's past, yeah this was an awesome conference, but it's nowhere near its past dominance. It's not like it could stay head and shoulders above everyone else forever.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

MrMister said:


> Bama lost to A&M. If that doesn't show it's down from years past I don't know what does.
> 
> Have you watched these teams play? Florida barely beat some spare team a few weeks ago. These SEC teams are only in the top 10 because of the conference's reputation. In season's past, yeah this was an awesome conference, but it's nowhere near its past dominance. It's not like it could stay head and shoulders above everyone else forever.


No, it's not that Alabama lost to A&M. It's that Alabama lost to A&M after playing Mississippi State and LSU the two weeks prior that is the talking point. Week in and week out, there are no "give me's" in the SEC. It is near impossible to look impeccable from start to finish. You act like you expect dominance from the SEC superpowers when you can look in years past at the conference's last few National Title seasons and there have been close run in's. Just look at the schedules. This is nothing new.

And you talk about conference reputation? Give me a break. Florida, who you used for example, currently has victories over three current top 12 teams. For comparison, Notre Dame, Oregon, and Kansas State have a combined ONE victory over current top 12 teams with Notre Dame beating Oklahoma.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

lol is that because those wins are over other overrated SEC teams?

Yes it is.

Bama lost to a very average A&M team. Get over it. Manziel is good and will be great most likely, but Bama of last year, the year before, and the year before crushes him.

I was guilty of overrating Bama too. Earlier in the season I just assumed they were Bama of previous years. Nah, they're not.


And wait...K State beat OU too.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

MrMister said:


> lol is that because those wins are over other overrated SEC teams?
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> ...


The only team you could possibly say is overrated is South Carolina, and even then, their only two losses were at the end of a CURRENT top 10 team 3 game stretch of Georgia, @ LSU, and @ Florida. 

A very average A&M team based off of what? What in your crystal ball says that they're average besides some purported "overrated SEC teams" bias? That they had a close game against @ Louisiana Tech (currently #19) and a resurgent Ole Miss? Again, another school with just two losses, both to CURRENT top 10 teams. 

But all these guys are overrated. Right. Must be some SEC conspiracy that the Coaches, AP, and BCS are in on to continue giving SEC teams national titles...

Oh, wait...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

OK if you think LA Tech and Ole Miss are good we'll just end this now. 

Maybe you're thinking since I'm saying they're overrated I think they suck. 

As for what makes me think A&M is average...I've watched them. Amazing QB...and everything else is meh. Fortunately for them, that QB will get them some nice recruits.


I've been a pretty big positive voice for the SEC for quite a few years. It's just obvious to me that they're not as great as they have been in years past. They can still win the national title though. It's not like everyone else is rising that much.

I like K State and maybe Oregon against Bama. That's it. Last year I'd only give LSU a chance in hell. Actually thought LSU could beat them. No one else was close though.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

MrMister said:


> OK if you think LA Tech and Ole Miss are good we'll just end this now.


Where did I say anything that would even indicate such a thing? I simply stated that LT is currently ranked #19 and that Ole Miss is resurgent. I mentioned them asking you HOW A&M is overrated, which you have yet to explain. Weird. 



> Maybe you're thinking since I'm saying they're overrated I think they suck.
> 
> As for what makes me think A&M is average...I've watched them. Amazing QB...and everything else is meh. Fortunately for them, that QB will get them some nice recruits.


Ah, okay. They have a good quarterback and beat a plethora of ranked teams, but they are overrated because you watch them and don't think they are that good. How are they overrated?



> I've been a pretty big positive voice for the SEC for quite a few years. It's just obvious to me that they're not as great as they have been in years past. They can still win the national title though. It's not like everyone else is rising that much.


Not as great based on what? There are more top ranked SEC teams right now than there ever were. People chide Alabama for losing to A&M, but to be honest, I'd give Alabama, LSU, Florida, and Georgia either Notre Dame's, Kansas State's, or Oregon's schedule and expect an undefeated season. Would you disagree?



> I like K State and maybe Oregon against Bama. That's it. Last year I'd only give LSU a chance in hell. Actually thought LSU could beat them. No one else was close though.


If Alabama played KSU's schedule, we'd be talking Alabama up as the greatest college football team in the history of college football like people were talking about USC in 2005. It's just not possible to go from wire to wire in the SEC without a trip up causing a loss or a close game to an inferior team.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I've watched almost every Texas A&M game. They're not a top 10 team unless Manziel plays lights out. Where are you missing this? Rankings are all subjective and in my opinion A&M isn't a top 10 team. Therefore they're overrated. This can't be this hard to understand. 

Not as great as previous SEC level of play. Alabama and maybe LSU (based on reputation:side could rule the Big12 and Pac12 yeah. You did make a good point that Alabama ran a pretty nasty gauntlet with LSU, Miss St, and A&M. Don't think Florida and Georgia are that good despite Florida beating LSU. 

The fact there are more top 10 SEC teams now than ever points to the conference being overrated this season. It's had better teams in the past. We can only compare teams to other teams this year though of course. These teams are here based more on reputation than level of play. That's not untrue with a lot of teams though. Big10 had an unjust reputation for years. Even my Texas Longhorns get ranked due to reputation. I think Texas is overrated where they are. Until they can tackle consistently, they aren't a top 25 team in my eyes.

Really though, it doesn't even matter who is ranked where outside the top 5 or so. Teams play to win their conference title and to go for the national championship. Four or five teams are in this discussion at this point.

I would agree that no other conference is still as good as the SEC right now. Again though, this is based more on reputation than anything else.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

MrMister said:


> I've watched almost every Texas A&M game. They're not a top 10 team unless Manziel plays lights out. Where are you missing this? Rankings are all subjective and in my opinion A&M isn't a top 10 team. Therefore they're overrated. This can't be this hard to understand.


To this point, you have offered nothing of any type of substance declaring why you think A&M is not a top 10 team and are overrated. I'm not missing anything. Saying that "I watch them and it's my opinion so it is what it is.", is not explaining why you think the way you do. The only thing you've offered is a high opinion on Manziel that seems to slight the rest of the team that Manziel is a part of. Guess what? If you take Cam Newton off of the 2010 Auburn team, they're not Champions. Having a good player on your team cannot be used as an explanation of supposed "overrated" opinions. They're better with Manziel than without him. That's the only point you have and no one is going to argue with you there. 



> Not as great as previous SEC level of play.


I think that with the addition of A&M the level of play has remained stagnant, if not worse from last year. I can agree with you here somewhat. Arkansas and Auburn being so bad after being so good has been replaced by a pretty good TAMU team and a resurgent Mississippi State. 



> The fact there are more top 10 SEC teams now than ever points to the conference being overrated this season. It's had better teams in the past.


And if they finish with 6 of the top 12 teams in the country being SEC teams, what then?



> We can only compare teams to other teams this year though of course. These teams are here based more on reputation than level of play.


What teams do you think should take the place of any in place SEC ranked team right now? Looking past South Carolina at #12, which teams should jump up and overtake them if they're so overrated?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

SEC IS down this year, but it's hard to notice when the B10 is down this year and the B12 is down as well.. Florida, Georgia, LSU, A&M & South Carolina are mediocre teams who are benefiting from how down those conferences are more than anyone


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

A&M has a mediocre offensive line. Outside of Manziel, the skilled positions are meh. I like Swope ok. Their defense is improved though. Or are they just more suited to play against SEC offenses? Probably a bit of both. I'm gonna give them credit and say they're improved. That was a spirited performance by them against Bama. Because of a lack of a solid team around Manziel, I wouldn't say they can definitely defeat most teams ranked behind them. The same goes for most SEC teams ranked in the top 10.

The other three major conferences are down too, so I don't really care who is ranked after 4. If Georgia winds up in the SEC title and beats Alabama, I'll be impressed, but I don't see this happening. I didn't see the Aggies beating Bama, so anything can happen of course.

If 6 of the top 12 teams are SEC at the end of the year, it's mainly because everyone else didn't rise up. The SEC has fallen closer to the pack, but they're still the best conference in the nation. When I say the conference is overrated it's that they're there based on reputation more than anything.


edit: Maybe some of where I'm coming from is the fact Auburn and Arkansas are so BAD. These are terrible football teams. They used to be able to at least give teams a good game. They were legitimate threats. Now they just get steamrolled by just about anyone.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Arkansas started the year in the top 10 by the way..


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

MrMister said:


> A&M has a mediocre offensive line. Outside of Manziel, the skilled positions are meh. I like Swope ok. Their defense is improved though. Or are they just more suited to play against SEC offenses? Probably a bit of both. I'm gonna give them credit and say they're improved. That was a spirited performance by them against Bama. Because of a lack of a solid team around Manziel, I wouldn't say they can definitely defeat most teams ranked behind them. The same goes for most SEC teams ranked in the top 10.


But who behind them should be ranked over them? Nobody is saying A&M is a national championship caliber team this season. They are, however, a damn good team worthy of their current ranking based on their accomplishments thus far. Saying that someone ranked behind them could beat them is not the same as saying that they're overrated which you originally claimed. 



> If 6 of the top 12 teams are SEC at the end of the year, it's mainly because everyone else didn't rise up. The SEC has fallen closer to the pack, but they're still the best conference in the nation. When I say the conference is overrated it's that they're there based on reputation more than anything.


Ah. So it's everyone else's fault that the level of competition is so great in the SEC that one in-conference slip up can ruin a team's title hopes, causing a plethora of SEC teams to clutter the top of the polls. 



> edit: Maybe some of where I'm coming from is the fact Auburn and Arkansas are so BAD. These are terrible football teams. They used to be able to at least give teams a good game. They were legitimate threats. Now they just get steamrolled by just about anyone.


I addressed this in my previous post. 



Glass Shatters said:


> I think that with the addition of A&M the level of play has remained stagnant, if not worse from last year. I can agree with you here somewhat. Arkansas and Auburn being so bad after being so good has been replaced by a pretty good TAMU team and a resurgent Mississippi State.


Ole Miss is up and coming, too.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh man Miss St and Ole Miss replacing Arkansas and Auburn. Probably not happening. 

Let's just leave it at if these SEC teams dominate the Bowl season, I'll be wrong. I can't keep repeating myself why the SEC is overrated this season.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Just remember, a year ago A&M was a middle of the pack B12 team with a top 10 NFL draft QB...If that doesn't tell you SEC is down, don't know what will


----------



## givexa (Nov 17, 2012)

USC


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

MrMister said:


> Oh man Miss St and Ole Miss replacing Arkansas and Auburn. Probably not happening.


I didn't say they were replacing them as SEC powers. In fact, I claimed that they were the reason that the _level of play_ in the SEC was down because they are two decent, up and coming programs replacing two teams that, in the past 3 years, have a national title and the other a top 5 finish. 



> Let's just leave it at if these SEC teams dominate the Bowl season, I'll be wrong. I can't keep repeating myself why the SEC is overrated this season.


I'll remember this.



HeatWave said:


> Just remember, a year ago A&M was a middle of the pack B12 team with a top 10 NFL draft QB...If that doesn't tell you SEC is down, don't know what will


A year ago, TAMU was coached by Mike Sherman, who has done exactly dick since his days in Green Bay. He then goes on to draft Tannehill at Miami, who is quite possibly the worst NFL rookie quarterback I've ever seen. When he was drafted, most people went "WHAT THE FUCK?". The guy is Alex Smith-rookie-season-bad every week with actual playmakers around him.

Good SEC teams losing to bad, inferior, or "average" SEC teams is nothing new. People forget that LSU lost to a "middle of the pack" Arkansas and Kentucky team in 2007 enroute to a National Title. Florida lost to an "average" Ole Miss team in 2008. Alabama was taken to the brink against a "middle of the pack" Auburn team in 2009. Georgia, South Carolina, and Alabama did the same to Auburn in 2010.

I think people's perceptions are down because the SEC, unlike past years, lacks a dominant team and has a lot more parity spread out over more teams.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

> I didn't say they were replacing them as SEC powers. In fact, I claimed that they were the reason that the level of play in the SEC was down because they are two decent, up and coming programs replacing two teams that, in the past 3 years, have a national title and the other a top 5 finish.


I didn't say they were replacing them I said they were replacing them. WTF


Wait Tannehill has playmakers in Miami? No he doesn't. Hartline, Bess, Bush, Thomas...don't even know anyone else. These aren't world beaters here. I definitely don't see what others see in Tannehill though. Average at best. The thing is he hasn't played at QB very long so I guess some people hope a light will click on at some point. 

As for A&M, the difference is pretty much Manziel. He's that crazy good of a playmaker. He turns a below average team into an average one that can rise up and upset some really good teams. One crazy good player at QB can turn morale around fast.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

MrMister said:


> I didn't say they were replacing them I said they were replacing them. WTF


Jay Fiedler replaced Dan Marino. Fiedler doesn't have the prestige of Marino, never the less he replaced him as Miami's starting quarterback. Auburn and Arkansas are programs on a downturn; they are replaced by two programs on an upswing.

This is not a difficult concept. 



> Wait Tannehill has playmakers in Miami? No he doesn't. Hartline, Bess, Bush, Thomas...don't even know anyone else. These aren't world beaters here. I definitely don't see what others see in Tannehill though. Average at best. The thing is he hasn't played at QB very long so I guess some people hope a light will click on at some point.


When I said "has playmakers" I was referring more towards the lack of playmakers Smith had compared to Tannehill during that disastrous 2005 rookie season. I should have clarified. 

Tannehill is garbage and will not get any better than a bottom half of the league-tier quarterback. Joey Harrington v. 2.0.



> As for A&M, the difference is pretty much Manziel. He's that crazy good of a playmaker. He turns a below average team into an average one that can rise up and upset some really good teams. One crazy good player at QB can turn morale around fast.


So it has nothing to do with Sumlin, a wildly successful coach everywhere he's been? Or is it maybe a little bit of both Sumlin's offensive scheming combined with an out of nowhere talent that can turn broken plays into Sports Center highlights?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Right so there's a dropoff from Fiedler to Marino. The Dolphins are worse just like the SEC is worse now. If they're worse but get the same acclaim, they're overrated. 


Yep, Sumlin is definitely a large part in them being a better football team. If he doesn't have Manziel though, they don't beat Alabama.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Tannehill is better than being given credit for..He's doing a heck of a job in Miami despite lack of help around him..

Yeah Manziel has given A&M a spark, but at the end of the day, A&M is STILL a terrible defensive team..Just hard to notice when they face bad offenses like LSU & Florida..Still, no way A&M would be a top 12 team if still in B12


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Tannehill is also facing vastly superior defenses. I don't think he'll be good, but you never know.

And I totally forgot Ohio St has no post season this year. No wonder I haven't heard anything about them. They're undefeated. I'm not sure them being undefeated matters though. B10 is meh. However if they were eligible this season, they'd be top 3, probably number 1 and they'd be...overrated.:side:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

They'd be 4th..Maybe..I mean Brad Edwards a week or 2 ago said OSU would be 6th in BCS if elgible at that point


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

MrMister said:


> Right so there's a dropoff from Fiedler to Marino. The Dolphins are worse just like the SEC is worse now. If they're worse but get the same acclaim, they're overrated.


You can't say that. A&M may very well become a top 5 team by the end of the season, replacing Arkansas with the exact same prestige in their first season in conference. Ole Miss has a bright, young football mind in Hugh Freeze that turned Ole Miss around this season. They are a win away from matching the combined win total from both the 2010 and 2011 seasons.



> Yep, Sumlin is definitely a large part in them being a better football team. If he doesn't have Manziel though, they don't beat Alabama.


Nope, but that's not what this is about. If Sumlin isn't there, I don't think Manziel is as successful either. It's one of those Ditka/Ryan situations where they're both better together than they are individually apart. 



HeatWave said:


> Tannehill is better than being given credit for..He's doing a heck of a job in Miami despite lack of help around him..
> 
> Yeah Manziel has given A&M a spark, but at the end of the day, A&M is STILL a terrible defensive team..Just hard to notice when they face bad offenses like LSU & Florida..Still, no way A&M would be a top 12 team if still in B12


That remains to be seen. Judging from what we've been given from him so far, he's absolutely terrible. Defenses have swamped the easy throws and Tannehill just can't overcome that. He needs the 4 yard passes that turn into 8 yard gains. He's completely incapable of making accurate throws at any distance consistently at this point.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

UCLA killing USC right now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

A&M will replace Arkansas for sure. Texas A&M will be able to get Texas recruits plus Deep South players. There is still stiff competition for these players because of Texas, OU, Texas Tech, LSU, Alabama, Florida, etc, but moving to the SEC and having immediate success can only help their recruiting.

Aggies don't beat Bama without Manziel period. You saw how many plays that guy made. But yeah, that's a pretty good analogy with Ditka/Ryan. I like it so I'll agree.


lmao USC. This was a team people were saying would win the national championship before the season.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Duke Johnson's GOTTA be a Freshman All-American. He's so good. :kobe3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

USC trimmed the lead down to 10 at halftime, lol at UCLA if they go on to lose and blow a 24-0 lead.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

ESPN reporting B10 in talks to add Maryland & Rutgers..Why? Because they're bored


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Who is Clemson playing? I read their QB Boyd has 8 TD's through 3 quarters


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

NC State. They've scored 60+ points last I saw.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Ole Miss is beating LSU...that's kind of a shocker.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I am now going to make several Tweets making fun of Lane Kiffin.... brb*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

still got faith in my mountaineers


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

LSU getting exposed in thee WORST way..smh


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

This game really doesn't help the case of the guy in here's argument that the SEC isn't overrated.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

I hope Wisconsin wins the Big 10 title. That would be funny. Plus, I like them better than Nebraska anyway.

Also, scrubs like Maryland and Rutgers are not welcome. I hope they GTFO ASAP.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I'm sad Indiana can't win the B10, they were so close for their division title just last week.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

They were close..before the game started


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Notorious said:


> This game really doesn't help the case of the guy in here's argument that the SEC isn't overrated.


An SEC team almost beating another SEC team actually proves my point. There's more parity in the SEC now than ever.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

K-State getting beat up.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Glass Shatters said:


> An SEC team almost beating another SEC team actually proves my point. There's more parity in the SEC now than ever.


*Ole Miss is kinda terrible though. It's kinda like Kentucky almost beating Georgia and Kentucky is pathetic.*


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Ole Miss is kinda terrible though. It's kinda like Kentucky almost beating Georgia and Kentucky is pathetic.*


Ole Miss is an upstart program. They haven't beaten anyone, but 5 of their 6 losses have come to teams that are currently ranked #18 or better in the AP Poll. If they played in the Big 12, they'd be on par with Oklahoma State and Texas Tech.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

I doubt it..Texas looked like Gods against Ole Miss and they're not that good :lmao


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> I doubt it..Texas looked like Gods against Ole Miss and they're not that good :lmao


Texas also beat Texas Tech and Oklahoma State. Granted they didn't look as bad as Ole Miss, I don't think Texas would have given LSU a game like Ole Miss did today.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Texas has only beaten 1 ranked team in the past 2 years..That being said, if a 5-5 Ole Miss squad can go into LSU & give them a run for their money, I don't understand why Texas couldn't...


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> Texas has only beaten 1 ranked team in the past 2 years..That being said, if a 5-5 Ole Miss squad can go into LSU & give them a run for their money, I don't understand why Texas couldn't...


I never said that they couldn't, just that I don't think it would happen. The same reason why any shitty team gives a rival a game almost every time they play. 

Trying to cross teams over based on two variable common opponents simply doesn't work and proves nothing. It's mere speculation.

On another note, I'll be fucking hysterical if both KSU and OR lose today and Alabama faces and destroys ND in the BCSNCG.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Glass Shatters said:


> I never said that they couldn't, just that I don't think it would happen. The same reason why any shitty team gives a rival a game almost every time they play.
> 
> Trying to cross teams over based on two variable common opponents simply doesn't work and proves nothing. It's mere speculation.
> 
> On another note, I'll be fucking hysterical if both KSU and OR lose today and Alabama faces and destroys ND in the BCSNCG.


*It also proves nothing and is mere speculation when you say Texas wouldn't give LSU a game like a barely mediocre Ole Miss did. *


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

As much as I'd like to see the SEC fail, I'd be rooting for Bama to smash Notre Dame if they meet in the championship game.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Hit-Girl said:


> *It also proves nothing and is mere speculation when you say Texas wouldn't give LSU a game like a barely mediocre Ole Miss did. *


I never said it wasn't. Technically, this is where the quote of the actual post you're referring to would come in to play.



Glass Shatters said:


> Texas also beat Texas Tech and Oklahoma State. Granted they didn't look as bad as Ole Miss, I don't think Texas would have given LSU a game like Ole Miss did today.


Is there an alternate universe where stating "I don't think" is anything OTHER than mere speculation?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Jefferson retakes the rushing lead from guys who had played 1 more game, now at 312 carries and 1564 yards. Bell at MSU finally passed him, at 315 carries, Jefferson's touches have had a drastic cut back over the last 3 games.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*BAYLOR!*



Dice Darwin said:


> As much as I'd like to see the SEC fail, I'd be rooting for Bama to smash Notre Dame if they meet in the championship game.


I boo you. BOO!

This is dedicated to you, Baylor!


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

This KSU-Baylor shellacking is hilarious. KSU should expect a huge drop. They're getting blown out against an unranked team with a losing record whose lone conference win is against Kansas, which might possibly be the worst team in Division 1A football.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Miles is awesome.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Glass Shatters said:


> An SEC team almost beating another SEC team actually proves my point. There's more parity in the SEC now than ever.


Yes of course it does lmao.

Ole Miss is awful. LSU should've killed them like mediocre Texas did. Also South Carolina 24 WOFFORD 7. LOL 


RIP K State. Worst thing that could've happened to them was be ranked 1. Not ready for primetime.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Looks like everyone else is overrated and the SEC is moving on up right where it belongs. I am seriously laughing at Oregon and KSU.



MrMister said:


> Ole Miss is awful. LSU should've killed them like mediocre Texas did. Also South Carolina 24 WOFFORD 7. LOL


What do you think Oregon would do to San Jose State that hung with Stanford who Oregon is currently in overtime with right now? See how asinine that logic is?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

What's funny is that Ohio St is still undefeated and can't play for the national title. Columbus is freaking the fuck out.

Oh god ND is all but locked into the title game at this point. I'd rather have an SEC team.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Agreed, I really don't want to see Notre Dame in the title game.

But oh well, it could be worse. It could be the Aggies.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

LOL at SEC seriously being back in title picture. Overrated. Vindicated.

There is an outside chance 2 SEC teams could be in the title game again with a Notre Dame loss next week. LMFAO.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

lmao if you feel vindicated.



Glass Shatters said:


> Looks like everyone else is overrated and the SEC is moving on up right where it belongs. I am seriously laughing at Oregon and KSU.
> 
> 
> What do you think Oregon would do to San Jose State that hung with Stanford who Oregon is currently in overtime with right now? See how asinine that logic is?


Yeah it could happen and we'd laugh at Oregon for choking. It should be clear at this point there is no amazing team this season.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

MrMister said:


> lmao if you feel vindicated.


They're obviously not overrated if everyone ahead of them is losing and all ranked SEC teams won this weekend. More like underrated. Maybe typographical errors on you guys' part? Unconsciously substituting "over" for "under"?

LMAO. This is great.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

I knew Kansas State were a bunch of frauds.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Glass Shatters said:


> I never said it wasn't. Technically, this is where the quote of the actual post you're referring to would come in to play.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there an alternate universe where stating "I don't think" is anything OTHER than mere speculation?


*The point is you didn't like him speculating because it proves nothing when you, in the same post, speculated. It proves nothing.


Great wins by Baylor and Stanford. I love it! I don't think Oregon should fall behind Alabama. Alabama's loss was worse than Oregon's. *


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Matt Barkley left stadium today in a sling, ugly...

K-State found out that the SI Jinx IS REAL..Im sad


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

As an Ohio State fan, I'm not freaking out at all. This is the best case scenario to me, if they win out. Urban Meyer gets all the bragging rights (and recruiting juice) of being undefeated in his first season there, without having to step up in weight class against a more talented team and getting crushed in a big bowl game. Buckeyes will have their year soon enough. But it was never going to be this year, bowl ban or not. Just not talented enough. 

Also...lol Kansas State and Oregon losing. Bama getting ready to kick that Notre Dame ass. I can't wait.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Glass Shatters said:


> They're obviously not overrated if everyone ahead of them is losing and all ranked SEC teams won this weekend. More like underrated. Maybe typographical errors on you guys' part? Unconsciously substituting "over" for "under"?
> 
> LMAO. This is great.


Look at who the SEC beat today. Impressive opponents. At least Florida shut out Jax St.

Rooting for Bama over ND in the title game.

This assumes ND beats SC, which isn't a given at all.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Guys on ESPN saying Barkley might have suffered a pretty bad shoulder injury today against UCLA.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Hit-Girl said:


> *The point is you didn't like him speculating because it proves nothing when you, in the same post, speculated. It proves nothing.
> *


No, there was no point. I didn't disagree with him speculating or chide him for it, just stated that it really didn't prove anything and that double variable wins like the San Jose State-Stanford-Oregon one I posted earlier is worse than just saying I don't think Texas gives LSU the game Ole Miss does due to it being a rivalry game.

Saying such and such team beat such and such team so they should beat such and such team is almost illogical with the you-never-know atmosphere of college football. It's about match ups and attitude.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Sigh another Bama win for sure


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

So Texas team would not give LSU a tough game like a possible non bowl eligible Ole Miss did because LSU & them are rivals..Eh, I guess..Im not giving LSU a pass for Ole Miss or Auburn


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

MrMister said:


> Look at who the SEC beat today. Impressive opponents. At least Florida shut out Jax St.


I knew you would grasp at straws. Them not playing formidable opponents this week has nothing to do with them being overrated or not. They won, teams ahead of them lost. They were underrated as witnessed a few minutes ago.

Their wins today were almost as impressive as the former #1 team in the country losing to losing-record-one-conference-win-over-Kansas Baylor. I am seriously laughing.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Look at who the SEC beat today. Impressive opponents. At least Florida shut out Jax St.
> 
> Rooting for Bama over ND in the title game.
> 
> This assumes ND beats SC, which isn't a given at all.


*Don't discredit Kentucky's big win over SAMFORD today in front of about 20 people. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

@LC: Tennessee lost too btw.



Glass Shatters said:


> I knew you would grasp at straws. Them not playing formidable opponents this week has nothing to do with them being overrated or not. They won, teams ahead of them lost. They were underrated as witnessed a few minutes ago.
> 
> Their wins today were almost as impressive as the former #1 team in the country losing to losing-record-one-conference-win-over-Kansas Baylor. I am seriously laughing.


K State choked. There is no question. Oregon too. They lost to teams they probably should have beaten.

K State not only lost they got half a hundred hung on them by Baylor.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> So Texas team would not give LSU a tough game like a possible non bowl eligible Ole Miss did because LSU & them are rivals..Eh, I guess..Im not giving LSU a pass for Ole Miss or Auburn


Yeah, kind of like how Auburn can have an average or shitty team and play Alabama tough in the Iron Bowl regardless of record like they did in 2009? Or like Stanford did USC in 2007? The fact you would even discount rivalry games and the attitude brought into it makes me question your football acumen. Football is not simply about talent.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Notorious said:


> Guys on ESPN saying Barkley might have suffered a pretty bad shoulder injury today against UCLA.


Hope it's not Chad Pennington bad. That would be a shame.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> @LC: Tennessee lost too btw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Tennessee losing brings me so much joy. I can't even put it into words right now. I just hope Dooley doesn't apply for the Kentucky job. 

I wonder if they'll just cancel the Kentucky v. Tennessee game next week out of kindness. *


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

heartbreaking loss for my mountaineers, difference is our fucking dumbass of a kicker and the defense NEEDS to make more FUCKING stops


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

http://espn.go.com/ncf/conversation...hts-talks-join-big-ten-conference-sources-say

Don't know if this would actually happen, but it would be huge for the bottom line for the Big Ten Network. Regardless of whether or not people watch, you'd be looking at 25 million sets of eyes in the DC or NYC metro areas alone that would have access to the BTN at its most basic packages. Whether people actually watch or not wouldn't matter, all the money comes from the fact the TV sets would be wired. 

This would also be a big F-U to Notre Dame from the Big Ten. Notre Dame's deal with the ACC was one they wanted out of the Big Ten a few years ago. The B1G told them they had to be all in, including football. There is the chance the Big Ten could possibly go after some of the other ACC schools, like Pitt and possibly Virginia or Duke? Notre Dame dropped their Michigan series earlier this year effective after 2014, so could the Big Ten teams that still schedule them follow suit and dump the Irish first?

Meanwhile, looks like Notre Dame, barring a choke job against USC that might be without Barkley vs. an SEC team. I hate Notre Dame, but don't know if I can stomach another SEC national title.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Glass Shatters said:


> Yeah, kind of like how Auburn can have an average or shitty team and play Alabama tough in the Iron Bowl regardless of record like they did in 2009? Or like Stanford did USC in 2007? The fact you would even discount rivalry games and the attitude brought into it makes me question your football acumen. Football is not simply about talent.


Didn't discount rivalry games, but you did discount a better team...


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> Didn't discount rivalry games, but you did discount a better team...


I'm not even going to dignify this with a response acknowledging what the comment entailed.

*ATTN: We are now looking at possibly having 3 of the top 5 teams in college football from one conference with the outside likelihood of two of them playing for the title again. Said conference is obviously "overrated" according to some.*

Notre Dame, Alabama, Georgia, Oregon, Florida.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

You guys have been arguing about this for like 3 days lol.

Y'all should give it up, you won't come to an agreement.

As far as my take on the situation goes, I feel like every other conference has been terrible this year for the most part so it makes the SEC this year look better than it actually is, if that makes sense.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

How can we have two of them playing for the title? One SEC team will have two losses after the SEC title game.

ND is guaranteed to only have 1 loss.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

MrMister said:


> How can we have two of them playing for the title? One SEC team will have two losses after the SEC title game.
> 
> ND is guaranteed to only have 1 loss.


Florida wins vs FSU then they move up in top 2 & ND moves out


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Florida is NOT getting in the national championship game. :lmao*


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Notorious said:


> You guys have been arguing about this for like 3 days lol.
> 
> Y'all should give it up, you won't come to an agreement.
> 
> As far as my take on the situation goes, I feel like every other conference has been terrible this year for the most part so it makes the SEC this year look better than it actually is, if that makes sense.


The Big Ten resembles that remark, I'm a Big Ten apologist but I know they've sucked all forms of ass this year. When the two best teams are ineligible for postseason and we could be seeing Nebraska vs. Indiana for the Big Ten championship, it's a down year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So Florida goes without even playing for its conference title? Yeah that's possible I guess.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Alabama did last year but Florida is not doing that this year. *


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Florida pulls a Bama like last year & goes in without winning division because we all know if ND loses they'll move at least 3 spots down since USC is unranked & so will loser of Bama/UGA..That leaves Florida & likely South Carolina :lmao


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

MrMister said:


> How can we have two of them playing for the title? One SEC team will have two losses after the SEC title game.
> 
> ND is guaranteed to only have 1 loss.


If Notre Dame gets beat at USC (who should be unranked) which is a possibility, they're going to fall and 4 of the top 5 teams in the country will be from the SEC. Oregon will be at 4, but if they lose vs. Oregon St. next week which is a possibility, they will not be in the Pac12 title game. Then you will likely have 4 of the top 5 teams in the country being from the SEC, with UGA and ALA playing for the SECCG and a 2 loss UF, UGA or LSU have prestige and SOS.

Disagreements aside, this is shaping up to be an exciting, unpredictable close to the regular season.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Oregon at the moment is out of the Pac12 title game..As long as Stanford wins out they're in since they own the tiebreaker..Interestingly enough, Stanford plays UCLA next week and possibly the week after as well


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

UF only has one loss though. If all this went down, yeah I could see Florida being there if they beat FSU. Can't see LSU making it though.

Assuming Oregon beast Oregon St, I assume they're playing UCLA in the Pac12 title game. They could lose that one too, so Oregon has lose-able games left. And yeah Stanford could beat UCLA, knocking out Oregon lol.


AAAAHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> Oregon at the moment is out of the Pac12 title game..As long as Stanford wins out they're in since they own the tiebreaker..Interestingly enough, Stanford plays UCLA next week and possibly the week after as well


You're right. Even better.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

There was enough chaos this weekend. ND beats SC and none of this matters. Bama rolls Auburn and Georgia. ND v Alabama.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Kansas State/FSU/Clemson is not out of it either..All 3 must win out though..If that happens It may come down to ACC title game


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Nah K State is done. Unranked Baylor is too much to recover from.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Yeah K-State is completely done. You don't survive a loss like that, especially the beat down they took.*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

ACC Champ over K-State? Hmmm...Gotta see how that plays out imo..Especially if it's Clemson

But that's WAYYYY out there..I really don't wanna see Bama/ND


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

> This one came against a 5-5 Baylor team whose defense allowing the most yards per game in the FBS.


Dead and buried.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Bama vs ND? Gross.

Bama rolls them.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Georgia vs ND? I swear, if ND backs in to a title...


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

MrMister said:


> So Florida goes without even playing for its conference title? Yeah that's possible I guess.


Alabama played for the national title last year without playing for the SEC title as LSU won the SEC West. 

That's the one thing that's really screwed up about the BCS. To me, if you don't even play for your conference title or win your conference, you shouldn't be in the discussion for the national title, period. At the very least, you should be your conference champ to be in the mix when it comes time to discuss national title players.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Derek Dooley out at Tennessee effective immediately.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

New Ap Poll: 
1. Notre Dame
2. Bama
3. UGA
4. OSU
5. Oregon

Stanford possibly a bad call vs ND away from being #2 in the country the year after they lose Luck..wow


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

UGA vs. Bama, for SEC Title and potentially BCS Championship spot? UGA can do it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Notorious said it best earlier. As long as it's not the Aggies.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

lolAggies, when was the last time they even played in a national title game? The 50's?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

No way on God's green earth the NCAA would allow A&M who is 3rd or 4th in their own division to play in the title game, I don't care how many teams lose :lmao


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

If Notre Dame plays in the National Championship this year with their shitty team that almost lost to PITT, I'm going to fucking rage.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah of course. But our disdain of A&M is cause of Hook'em.

Plus they could beat any team with Manziel. This would be apocalyptic.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Georgia are frauds. All you have to do is watch the Kentucky game to see that.*


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

ONIFC said:


> If Notre Dame plays in the National Championship this year with their shitty team that almost lost to PITT, I'm going to fucking rage.


Don't rage. Just bet a shit load of money on whoever plays them in the championship game, and when Notre Dame loses (and they will lose) you win.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Man.. so much ND hate yet they are the only eligible team without a loss. And considering their defense, I wouldn't want to be an Alabama or Georgia and have to face that. Those teams have been outed as horrid offenses with merely good defenses at best. 

Let's not forget that unlike any SEC team, ND has played FBS team after FBS team each week... much harder to do then play one good team, one nobody cupcake, one decent team, one nobody cupcake....


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I can't wait until the AP Poll crowns OSU champs when they're undefeated, and Notre Dame losses to USC, Georgia beats Alabama in the SEC title game, Alabama beats Georgia in the National Title Game, and Oregon losses to UCLA.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

I'm definitely rooting for Notre Dame against USC. Will be the easiest national title game us Bammers could hope for.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

ONIFC said:


> If Notre Dame plays in the National Championship this year with their shitty team that almost lost to PITT, I'm going to fucking rage.


*
Why? 

As a Notre Dame fan, I do have my "doubts" if they can beat Alabama. I think that defense of theirs can be competitive in all seriousness, but I know that the offense leaves something to be desired. 

Say what you will about Notre Dame, but I really do think that they could beat Oregon, Georgia or Kansas State. They beat 4 ranked teams, and a 5th next week. They almost lost to Pitt. Ok well K State got stomped by Baylor. Alabama and LSU played each other very tough and either one of them could beat the other IMO. Notre Dame will have to play their best to beat them, but with their defense, they'll be in the game. 

Do people really want a LSU vs Albama game yet again? Because that is the only truly viable alternative to ND playing either one of them. K State blew it, Florida blew it, and Oregon blew it. I imagine Alabama fans are glad to be playing Notre Dame, but I really don't think you're going to cruise to a three or four TD margin of victory.*



Obese Turtle said:


> I'm definitely rooting for Notre Dame against USC. Will be the easiest national title game us Bammers could hope for.


*Do you think Oregon or K State was that much better? Who did you least want to play? *


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

Dice Darwin said:


> Don't rage. Just bet a shit load of money on whoever plays them in the championship game, and when Notre Dame loses (and they will lose) you win.


That isn't the point, Notre Dame doesn't have a National Championship caliber team and they shouldn't be in it. They almost lost to PITT which is my main case, but other cases are there as well that have really shown Notre Dame isn't the best team in the country.



Kabraxal said:


> Man.. so much ND hate yet they are the only eligible team without a loss. And considering their defense, I wouldn't want to be an Alabama or Georgia and have to face that. Those teams have been outed as horrid offenses with merely good defenses at best.
> 
> Let's not forget that unlike any SEC team, ND has played FBS team after FBS team each week... much harder to do then play one good team, one nobody cupcake, one decent team, one nobody cupcake....


Notre Dame doesn't play anybody hardly. They should have lost to Michigan, which they would have if Hoke decided to run Denard Robinson more instead of having him pass. The only reason they won that game is because of interceptions, hands down.



Freeloader said:


> *
> Why?
> 
> As a Notre Dame fan, I do have my "doubts" if they can beat Alabama. I think that defense of theirs can be competitive in all seriousness, but I know that the offense leaves something to be desired.
> ...


I still think Alabama is the dominate college football team. They've proved it week in and week out, and their this past weekend was pretty excusable. K-State looked to be good until this weekend where it all went wrong, but Baylor is a great solid team as well this year and you can't really doubt them.

I think Notre Dame shouldn't be in the National Championship especially after squeaking out games against Pitt, Purdue, Michigan, Stanford, and BYU. I am confident they will lose to USC this week and will not be playing in the National Championship. I'd love to see Alabama/Florida, I don't see Georgia as a really big team either for the National Championship.

_But on a completely unrelated topic,_ how laughable is it that West Virginia has gone from #5 in the country to nowhere in sight! Losing to Texas Tech, Kansas State, TCU, Oklahoma, and Oklahoma State, that's 6 weeks without a win (including a bye), I live in West Virginia and they're pretty admiring of their Mountaineers but I haven't been hearing much these past weeks (;


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Georgia are frauds. All you have to do is watch the Kentucky game to see that.*


Or the South Carolina game


Kiffin has came out & said Barkley won't play vs Notre Dame..Wow


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

ONIFC said:


> Notre Dame doesn't play anybody hardly. They should have lost to Michigan, which they would have if Hoke decided to run Denard Robinson more instead of having him pass. The only reason they won that game is because of interceptions, hands down.


And if my Aunt had balls she'd be my uncle.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

somehow it will end up being LSU vs Bama again. all the team ahead of LSU will lose except for Bama.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> Man.. so much ND hate yet they are the only eligible team without a loss. And considering their defense, I wouldn't want to be an Alabama or Georgia and have to face that. Those teams have been outed as horrid offenses with merely good defenses at best.
> 
> Let's not forget that unlike any SEC team, ND has played FBS team after FBS team each week... much harder to do then play one good team, one nobody cupcake, one decent team, one nobody cupcake....


What complete, absolute, and utter horse shit. You talk about "cupcake one week, decent team the next" and then prop up Notre Dame up on some type of pedestal although they haven't faced teams that are currently ranked in back to back weeks yet. Alabama, for the record, has faced teams back to back to back that are all ranked, two of which are in the top 10. Notre Dame sure has had trouble with those "cupcakes" in between their ranked games, like Purdue, BYU and Pittsburgh.

:lmao

Also, Alabama averages 11 more points per game and gives up the same amount per game, 10.1, as Notre Dame. If Alabama has a horrid offense, what is Notre Dame's when they average less points? They scored a whole 13 points against Michigan.

What are you even talking about?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Purdue & Pitt are Notre Dame's rivals just so you know


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> Purdue & Pitt are Notre Dame's rivals just so you know


It definitely factors into it, but you are taking it out of context to try and prove a point. I never said Ole Miss was a cupcake, did not create some absurd "they beat this team and this team and this team beat this team and this team who wound up beating this team so they would likely beat this team" scenario, and even put "cupcake" in quotations to indicate my facetiousness when referring to Notre Dame's opponents. Nice try, though.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

B10 Divisions in '14

Leaders: Rutgers, Maryland, OSU, Penn St, Wisc, Purdue, Indiana
Legends: Mich. St., Michigan, Nebraska, Iowa, NW, Minn, Illinois


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

COME THE FUCK ON, MIAMI.

FUCK.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Miami looking at OSU like nah, we gonna make sure we're UNDEFEATED AND ELGIBLE :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Three of the top 4 are SEC teams this week. Half of the top 10. At least South Carolina dropped to 12. Really don't think they belong there either. I mean WOFFORD. If they stomp Clemson, ok, but until then nah.

I really don't have a problem with three of the top 4 being there either despite arguing for DAYS with Glass. K State and Oregon couldn't take care of business so shift everyone up. The computers fucking love Florida and hate Georgia. Didn't UGA defeat the Gators? lolcomputers GIGO

Now I'm singing the song that Stanford is OVERRATED. Let's argue. We have an ENTIRE week here. I've barely seen Stanford play btw.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

They held Oregon & USC to 14 pts and got screwed on a terrible call vs Notre Dame in OT..All this the year after they lost Andrew Luck. I'm not saying they're the best team in the country, but they deserve a heck of a lot of respect for they have done..I rather argue about why the ACC still gets a BCS bid after all these years :lmao

Oh, OSU fans have started a petition to send to the White House for Obama to pardon the OSU team and let them play for the B10 championship & National Title if they go undefeated...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:lmao I knew Columbus would be freaking out right now:lmao

Yeah Stanford is probably a pretty good team. I'm gonna assume they're really well coached at the very least. I was joking about arguing that they're overrated.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

It's still something to argue about...Unless everyone in here wants to spin the SEC wheel again for another week

Since bowl season is coming up:

Since 2000:

Rose Bowl: B10 Champ is 2-8
Rose Bowl: Pac12 Champ is 6-4
Fiesta Bowl: B12 Champ is 4-4
Orange Bowl: ACC Champ is 1-9
Sugar Bowl: SEC Champ is 9-5


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Don't take that petition seriously. Every fanbase has it's idiots. Not much we can do about them, but ignore them and hope they go away.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

And now the next round of expansion will begin for the conferences. Courtesy of Yahoo Sports...

Maryland leaving ACC to join Big Ten in 2014
By DAVID GINSBURG (AP Sports Writer) | The Associated Press 

COLLEGE PARK, Md. (AP) -- Choosing to look toward the future rather than honor the past, Maryland joined the Big Ten on Monday, bolting from the Atlantic Coast Conference in a move driven by the school's budget woes.
Maryland was a charter member of the ACC, which was founded in 1953. Tradition and history, however, were not as important to school President Wallace D. Loh as the opportunity to be linked with the prosperous Big Ten.
''By being a member of the Big Ten Conference, we are able to ensure financially stability for Maryland athletics for decades to come,'' Loh said, speaking at a news conference with Big Ten Commissioner Jim Delany and Athletic Director Kevin Anderson.
Loh and other school officials involved in the decision decided that the potential money to be made in the Big Ten was more significant than the $50 million exit fee and the tradition associated with belonging to the same conference for 59 years.
''I am very aware that for many of our Terps fans and alumni, their reaction is stunned and disappointed. But we will always cherish the memories, the rivalries, the tradition of the ACC,'' Loh said. ''For those alumni and Terp fans, I will now say this: I made this decision as best as I could ... to do what is best for the University of Maryland for the long haul.''
Maryland eliminated seven sports programs earlier this year, and Loh said the shift to the Big Ten could provide enough of a windfall to restore some of those sports.
Delany said Maryland's entry was approved unanimously by the conference's 12 presidents.
''Quite honestly, they were giddy,'' Delany said. ''Maybe some people Fear the Turtle. We embrace the Turtle.''
Maryland will become the southernmost member of the Big Ten member starting, in July 2014. Rutgers is expected follow suit by Tuesday, splitting from the Big East and making it an even 14 schools in the Big Ten, though Delany would not confirm that.
But he had no problem explaining why the Big Ten would be interested in stretching its boundaries from the Midwest.
''We realize that all of the major conferences are slightly outside of their footprint,'' Delany said. ''We believe that the association is one that will benefit both of us.''
For Maryland, the move was not entirely based on athletics. Maryland will join the Committee on Institutional Cooperation, a consortium of world-class research institutions.
''For me and for the board and for the faculty and for the students, the academic component is very, very important,'' Loh said. ''I would not have made this kind of deal if it was a conference that did not have this consortium.''
But money was really the driving force.
''Somebody has to pay the bills,'' Loh said. ''I want to leave a legacy for decade to come, long after I'm gone, that no president is going to wonder if Maryland athletics as we know it is going to survive.''
Besides, Loh noted, the ACC isn't exactly the cozy little group it was 59 years ago. Notre Dame was recently added to the conference, though it will remain a football independent and play five games against ACC teams.
''The world of the ACC as we have known it has changed, and the job of the president is not just to look at the past and the present, but to look to the future,'' Loh said.
Loh said the discussions between Maryland and the Big Ten gathered steam two weeks ago. On Saturday, it became clear the discussions were serious.
''Space is not the divide that it was once upon a time,'' Delany said.
Maryland gives the Big Ten a presence in the major media market of Washington. D.C. Rutgers, in New Brunswick, N.J., and about 40 miles south of New York City, puts the Big Ten in the country's largest media market, and most heavily populated area.
Delany said demographics were a huge part of this decision. The population is not growing as quickly in the Big Ten's current Midwestern footprint as it is in other areas of the country, and it has hampered the Big Ten's ability to recruit, especially in football, its signature sport. The Big Ten felt it needed to change that.
''We think demographics have fueled our growth the last 100 years,'' Delany told the AP in an interview before the news conference. ''...What we're doing is not creating a new paradigm, we're responding to a new paradigm but for very kind of historic reasons. We understand that success requires a dynamic involvement with rich demographics.''
For both schools, the move should come with long-term financial gain. The Big Ten reportedly paid its members $24.6 million in shared television and media rights revenues this year.
There will be some financial matters to resolve in the short term though. After the ACC added Notre Dame as a member in all sports but football and hockey in September, the league voted to raise the exit fee to $50 million. Maryland was one of two schools that voted against the increased exit fee.
Loh believes the potential financial gain of this deal will more than offset the sum.
''I say we have an arrangement within our membership that will assure the future of Maryland athletics for decades to come,'' he said. ''As we crunched those numbers, we are able to deal with this issue.''
The Big East's exit fee is $10 million, but the league also requires a 27-month notification period for departing members. That means Rutgers will not be able to join the Big Ten until 2015 without working out some kind of deal with the Big East.
Syracuse, Pittsburgh and West Virginia have all negotiated early withdrawals from the Big East in the past year.
The ACC could now be in the market for another member and it would not be surprising if it looks to the Big East, yet again. Connecticut would seem a perfect fit after Pitt and Syracuse join next season.
The Big Ten added Nebraska in 2010 to go to 12 members, and Delany had given every indication that the conference was happy to stay at that number. The conference had given no indication it was in the expansion market, and not until the last few days did it come to light, surprising many in intercollegiate athletics.
The question now is whether this sparks more realignment from conferences that weren't even affected.
For now, though, Maryland is the latest school to forsake tradition for a financial windfall. The Terps have mostly been a middling football program for several decades, but Anderson is certain that the additional money will help.
''We believe that with recruiting, and the continued improvement of the team, we will take on the Big Ten and be very competitive,'' Anderson said.
---
AP College Football Writer Ralph D. Russo in New York contributed to this report.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rutgers will now make 14 when they are expected to announce their heading for the Big Ten today. Now, what happens with the next round of expansions, and does this mean that not only the Big East, but now the ACC are also in big trouble? Eventually, the Big Ten and SEC will make it to 16 teams, and the Big 12 will be pressured to get back to 12 teams themselves. The Pac-12 might not have many options for expansion as they might want to get another 2-4 teams. 

Looks like the realignment will continue and we'll eventually get those super conferences.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

[/QUOTE]*Do you think Oregon or K State was that much better? Who did you least want to play? *[/QUOTE]

Oregon


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

MrMister said:


> Now I'm singing the song that Stanford is OVERRATED. Let's argue. We have an ENTIRE week here. I've barely seen Stanford play btw.


Well, they lost to Washington whom LSU destroyed by 30+ points and barely beat San Jose State who beat Navy who lost to Notre Dame by 40 points but they took Notre Dame to overtime. That automatically means that LSU would annihilate Stanford and that San Jose State would be competitive with Notre Dame since they played Stanford close...right?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

If Michigan loses tommorow, SEC's best non conference win will likely be Kent St....wow





Glass Shatters said:


> Well, they lost to Washington whom LSU destroyed by 30+ points and barely beat San Jose State who beat Navy who lost to Notre Dame by 40 points but they took Notre Dame to overtime. That automatically means that LSU would annihilate Stanford and that San Jose State would be competitive with Notre Dame since they played Stanford close...right?


Of course not, they're not rivals...


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> Of course not, they're not rivals...


:lmao
But...LSU and Alabama are and LSU beat Texas A&M (an old LSU rival) but Texas A&M beat Alabama. LSU was supposed to either beat Alabama or lose to Texas A&M to even things out using these variables!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

SJSU is very underrated, it's too bad their coach is probably gone after the season, probably Cal.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

KAEPERNICK said:


> SJSU is very underrated, it's too bad their coach is probably gone after the season, probably Cal.


Cal?!?!?! eww....I understand believing that's a come for money & big name conference reasons, but eww lol

Nebraska in the B10 title game..Sheesh, B10 & SEC let B12 squads come in and shake things up immediately..Maybe B12 does deserve more national respect...




Glass Shatters said:


> :lmao
> But...LSU and Alabama are and LSU beat Texas A&M (an old LSU rival) but Texas A&M beat Alabama. LSU was supposed to either beat Alabama or lose to Texas A&M to even things out using these variables!


Sagat doesn't even reach like this...Why couldn't I use you on Street Fighter?


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> I doubt it..Texas looked like Gods against Ole Miss and they're not that good :lmao





HeatWave said:


> Sagat doesn't even reach like this...Why couldn't I use you on Street Fighter?


:kobe

That's following your same logic. When others do it, it's reaching. LMAO.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Conferences need to come up with a rule that if the 2nd best team in division A is at least 2 games better than the representative from division B, then that team gets a rematch in the title game instead.

Wisconsin in the B10 title game is laughable, just like UCLA last year in the P12.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Yes, because thinking a 8-3 team could give a ranked team just as good of a game as a 5-5 squad did is reaching...Got it



KAEPERNICK said:


> Conferences need to come up with a rule that if the 2nd best team in division A is at least 2 games better than the representative from division B, then that team gets a rematch in the title game instead.
> 
> Wisconsin in the B10 title game is laughable, just like UCLA last year in the P12.


Going by that, who would you have face Nebraska


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> Yes, because thinking a 8-3 team could give a ranked team just as good of a game as a 5-5 squad did is reaching...Got it


wen


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

HeatWave said:


> Yes, because thinking a 8-3 team could give a ranked team just as good of a game as a 5-5 squad did is reaching...Got it
> 
> 
> 
> Going by that, who would you have face Nebraska


Rematch with Michigan if Whiskey losses to PSU, especially if Michigan beats the Buckeyes, but even if they don't.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Better of just redoing the divisions..Maryland ppl said only changes would be them & Rutgers added to Leaders and Illinois to Legends, but B10 Commish said a change may be more geographical..Probably gonna see a UM/OSU in one division(East) & Wisconsin/Nebraska in the other (West)

East: OSU/Michigan/Penn St/Rutgers/Maryland/MSU/Indiana
West: Purdue/Northwestern/Wisconsin/Nebraska/Illinois/Iowa/Minnesota


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> If Michigan loses tommorow, SEC's best non conference win will likely be Kent St....wow


Until Alabama beats undefeated Notre Dame in the BCS National Championship game and the SEC dominates bowl season.

:jesse


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LSU being meh a 2nd straight week. Arkansas might be closer to the way they played today than how awful they were all season. They still suck despite this.

Ohio St might face the most bittersweet game in their history tomorrow. Yeah they might beat Michigan yet again, but this time they would finish undefeated and get nothing to show for it.


Also I'll be perfectly fine with no more announcers ever saying, "Are you kiddin me?!"


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

LOL, Keith Price likely just lost Washington this game.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

The end of the UW game was priceless :lmao Thought WazzU had it with a defensive TD in OT, but just short.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

So Jesse Palmer had to apologize during the TCU/Texas game...Not that ESPN & Texas' love affair had anything to do with it...Nahhhhh....

http://outkickthecoverage.com/jesse-palmer-apologizes-for-downwards-hookem-sign.php


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Horns deserve to be turned down. They're not good. 

Still...

HOOK EM!

So silly they made him apologize.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

TCU has done a decent job for their first year in the Big XII. However, West Virginia may be wishing they never left the Big East for many many years, lol. 

Anyway, ready to see my Bulldogs wreck Georgia Tech today!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Michigan's secondary is the most nerveracking thing to watch..sheesh


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

MIchigan/Ohio St is so boring. QB play for Michigan is so bad.

Hoping Fla/Fla St is better. It should be.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

UM/OSU was good because it won me some money back. And it's always a good day when Michigan loses.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

HeatWave said:


> So Jesse Palmer had to apologize during the TCU/Texas game...Not that ESPN & Texas' love affair had anything to do with it...Nahhhhh....
> 
> http://outkickthecoverage.com/jesse-palmer-apologizes-for-downwards-hookem-sign.php


*It really wasn't much of an apology and no apology was necessary. It was just the guys explaining that they were having a little fun. 

It's stupid that they have to be so PC but that's the way it is now. 

BTW this is the same network that will allow Bobby Knight to constantly put down the University of Kentucky.... such hypocrites when all is said and done. *


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Hit-Girl said:


> *It really wasn't much of an apology and no apology was necessary. It was just the guys explaining that they were having a little fun.
> 
> It's stupid that they have to be so PC but that's the way it is now.
> 
> BTW this is the same network that will allow Bobby Knight to constantly put down the University of Kentucky.... such hypocrites when all is said and done. *


Serve up Longhorn fans a Wah-burger and French Cries. The only thing offensive is how Texas stole all that money from ESPN to create a TV network that most people within their state now can't see many of their games.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

C'mon, EJ MANUEL. DO SOMETHING.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

this Texas Tech and Baylor game is fun to watch. some wacky plays too.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

BruiserKC said:


> Serve up Longhorn fans a Wah-burger and French Cries. The only thing offensive is how Texas stole all that money from ESPN to create a TV network that most people within their state now can't see many of their games.


*I'm pretty sure it wasn't the Texas fans that made ESPN, "explain" what happened. 

Also how can Auburn be THIS bad after winning a national championship a couple years ago. I'm pretty sure Kentucky, of all teams, could beat this Tiger team and that's pathetic. How does that happen? Why can't you recruit after winning a championship?*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

-Rough day for my Wolverines  ...Hate the playcalling in that game.. Michigan's 4 losses this year were all on the road to 4 teams that have a combined 3 losses..That separates the elite and Michigan is clearly a few years away. Not saying I thought they were elite, but never expected a 4-5 loss season this year

-ACC must really feel horrible that FSU/Georgia Tech is the ACC Title game..After tech's showing today, that title game should be canceled


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Seminoles should be getting stomped after turning it over 5 times, yet this is a close game. Manuel has to get back in there for them to have a chance here.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

The irony that Gator fans must root for Lane Kiffin and his squad to win so they can move into the title game :lmao


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

We're going bowling!!!!11

:side:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Seminoles should be getting stomped after turning it over 5 times, yet this is a close game. Manuel has to get back in there for them to have a chance here.


Glad to see Manuel go after this season. Guy reminds me of Chris Rix, which isn't a good thing.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah but that Trickett guy or whatever his name was was so bad. That was clear after two snaps.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*This might be the first time I have ever rooted for Notre Dame... and that's happening for a few reason, not the least of which is I cannot possibly root for Lane Kiffin. *


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

> top six teams in the SEC will finish 30-0 against the bottom eight. Not 1 upset.



......


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Hit-Girl said:


> *I'm pretty sure it wasn't the Texas fans that made ESPN, "explain" what happened.
> 
> Also how can Auburn be THIS bad after winning a national championship a couple years ago. I'm pretty sure Kentucky, of all teams, could beat this Tiger team and that's pathetic. How does that happen? Why can't you recruit after winning a championship?*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Marquise Lee = Best player in the country imo

Max Wittek = Cannon for an arm..Al Davis would be trying to draft him RIGHT NOW

Both defenses are getting gashed..sheesh


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm very afraid we could be getting set up for an all SEC final again if ND loses. Oregon's gonna miss CCG, KSU may have to many spots to make up. SEC Champ vs. Florida....

someone hold me, please.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yep if ND loses Fla for sure plays in the title game. The computers love Florida and so will the pollsters after this victory. They gained over 200 yards on the ground against what was supposed to be a good run defense. Five turnovers affected that too though.

Manziel just broke the single season total yards record and it was buried in the halftime highlights. LOL ok. Freshman gonna win the Heisman.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Fuck sake stop fucking about Charlotte!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

MrMister said:


> Yep if ND loses Fla for sure plays in the title game. The computers love Florida and so will the pollsters after this victory. They gained over 200 yards on the ground against what was supposed to be a good run defense. Five turnovers affected that too though.
> 
> Manziel just broke the single season total yards record and it was buried in the halftime highlights. LOL ok. Freshman gonna win the Heisman.


Even though he's an Aggie, I must admit that Manziel is awesome.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Yep if ND loses Fla for sure plays in the title game. The computers love Florida and so will the pollsters after this victory. They gained over 200 yards on the ground against what was supposed to be a good run defense. Five turnovers affected that too though.
> 
> Manziel just broke the single season total yards record and it was buried in the halftime highlights. LOL ok. Freshman gonna win the Heisman.


Although I'll be honest, if we are gonna have a non-conference winner Oregon could still have a slight case. Oregon State and USC (if they beat ND) are good/decent wins, and their lone loss would only be in OT. I've lost hope on K-State since they got it handed to them by Baylor. Hopefully the voters see the light and don't get another all-SEC title game. Oregon is only a few decimals away from going ahead of Florida but the computer rankings keep fucking them over.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

KSU has no chance because they don't have a conference title game. BXII needs to add Louisville and Cincinnati stat.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

<--Cannot fucking wait for either Alabama or Georgia to destroy Notre Dame. It's going to be biblical.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Goalline stand was pretty great. ND deserves the shot at Bama.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Lane just got himself fired


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

What a year for ND. Been watching them for years and never thought theyd compete for the national championship. goal line stand was amazing.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Elite D... best in the country no doubt. And if Kelly can just stay with a running game, they easily have a chance to show the SEC the door.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Even though I hate Notre Dame, I would love for a non-SEC team to win it all.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Ugh... another year, another unintriguing NC. SEC champ vs. ND. Two media darlings. Guess it'll be interesting to see how much ass kissing ESPN can give both of these teams at once. smh. 

Good thing the world is ending in a month. I'm rooting for a meteor atm instead of that title game.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

If this is really ND's year, Georgia will beat Bama..It's not like I'm gonna watch the BCS title game anyways, but SEC faithful would have a nervous breakdown if Georgia wins vs Bama


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

It would be very Mark Richt like to pull off the upset on Bama then not seal the deal when they'd be the presumptive favorite.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

The book is out on Marquise Lee. ND figured him out. To stop Lee on the goal line, just keep grabbing his arms and getting called for Pass Interference until Kiffin rage quits and stops calling pass plays.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Manti or Johnny Football for Heisman, fellas'?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'd vote for Manziel.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Teo... without him that D isn't going to be this elite and thus the Irish would not be undefeated. So he has the leadership, the numbers, and just the fact his team is undefeated. Manziel is scary though in the future.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

COLLIN KLEIN


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

El Conquistador said:


> Manti or Johnny Football for Heisman, fellas'?


I'm taking Marqise Lee personally since I do believe he's the best player in the country, but to play along and choose between specifically those two, Manziel


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> So he has the leadership, the numbers, *and just the fact his team is undefeated.*


Too bad that has absolutely nothing to do with being the best player in the country. Tebow won it as a sophomore leading a 4 (3 at the time of the award) loss Florida team and Griffin just last year leading a 3 loss Baylor team. 

As far as numbers go, if Mathieu didn't win it last year, then T'eo shouldn't win it this year. The talent pool this year compared to last year is a little down, but even then T'eo is not the best player in the country I don't think. 



> Manziel is scary though in the future.


Manziel is scary _right now_. If he were a Sophomore or a Junior, this wouldn't even be a discussion.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Teo. I'm sick of the offensive bias. Want to see a defensive player win it.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Glass Shatters said:


> Too bad that has absolutely nothing to do with being the best player in the country. Tebow won it as a sophomore leading a 4 (3 at the time of the award) loss Florida team and Griffin just last year leading a 3 loss Baylor team.
> 
> As far as numbers go, if Mathieu didn't win it last year, then T'eo shouldn't win it this year. The talent pool last year compared to this year is a little down, but even then T'eo is not the best player in the country I don't think.
> 
> ...


Except he has good numbers against all FBS teams to back it up. I won't argue Manziel didn't deserve it... he has the numbers. But I'd put Teo right up there and his contributions to his team are much more impactful this season.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

What would it take for OSU to win the AP Poll this year?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Manziel has 4600 yards on the season surpassing Newton's incredible year. I'm cool with a defender getting the trophy but not when an offensive player has a season like this.

Sorry Stacks but it seems impossible. Buckeyes won't be playing a bowl game. Still highly amused that Ohio St is ineligible and they go undefeated for the first time since 2002 (when they won the BCS title). Obviously they'd be playing in the Big10 title game and if they won, they'd be the ones playing ND.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> Except he has good numbers against all FBS teams to back it up.


Whoop-dee-do. Out of 124 FBS teams, Notre Dame has faced the following teams and their total offensive rankings:
Navy - 72nd
Purdue - 79th
Michigan State - 97th
Michigan - 70th
Miami - 52nd
Stanford - 87th
BYU - 69th
Oklahoma - 35th
Pittsburgh - 92nd
Boston College - 100th
Wake Forest - 120th
USC - 30th

Give this excellent player a pat on the back and the Bednarik award, but don't go touting his performances against nobodies like he was facing a gauntlet every week.



> I won't argue Manziel didn't deserve it... he has the numbers. But I'd put Teo right up there and his contributions to his team are much more impactful this season.


Unfortunately for T'eo, the Heisman Trophy isn't awarded to the best player on the (supposed) best team in the country. It's awarded to the best player.

And this season, it's Manziel.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

I absolutely understand ppl saying Manziel shouldn't get it because how on earth did we come to this were a QB who threw 0 TD's in his teams 2 losses could be considered best player in the country? 

Also understand argument against Te'o considering there is 2 LBs out there (both in B10) who's numbers match up just as well with his..


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Glass Shatters said:


> Whoop-dee-do. Out of 124 FBS teams, Notre Dame has faced the following teams and their total offensive rankings:
> Navy - 72nd
> Purdue - 79th
> Michigan State - 97th
> ...


So... we gonna tout the SEC's schedule then? I mean... the top 3 teams might be decent, but most of that conference is a joke and then add in FCS cupcakes... yeah... play that game and suddenly the SEC players don't look as impressive either. 

As for best player... I'd argue Teo is better. Offenisve players have it easier to look better since they are guarenteed touches when defensive players are not. There impact is less about the pure raw numbers involved with attacking the ball, but how they effect the game. You start looking at pressuring the pass and recievers, rushing the offense into mistakes, making them play away from you, and such less tangible impacts like that and suddenly Teo is looking really really good. He has great numbers for a linebracker, but you start bringing in those intangibles and see his team undefeated because of HIS defense... yeah, if he wins there is no real controversy.

And that's my point.. you can make a case for either Manziel and Teo... the real clincher is one guys team's undefeated record is primarily because of his play. That, to me, knocks it to Teo's favour.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

KAEPERNICK said:


> What would it take for OSU to win the AP Poll this year?


Georgia winning it all..Nobody will ever forget that 35-7 beatdown..Well, Spurrier & the AP won't lol


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> So... we gonna tout the SEC's schedule then? I mean... the top 3 teams might be decent, but most of that conference is a joke and then add in FCS cupcakes... yeah... play that game and suddenly the SEC players don't look as impressive either.


Without going all Pete Wells-to-Guy Fieri on this tidbit (and trust me, I could), I'll just say that Manziel has played three of the top 10 defenses in the country and leave it at that in hopes that you don't even try to reply for your arguments sake. The SEC scheduling has nothing to do with the rankings of total offense/total defense, so just do yourself a favor and stop.



> As for best player... I'd argue Teo is better. Offenisve players have it easier to look better since they are guarenteed touches when defensive players are not. There impact is less about the pure raw numbers involved with attacking the ball, but how they effect the game. You start looking at pressuring the pass and recievers, rushing the offense into mistakes, making them play away from you, and such less tangible impacts like that and suddenly Teo is looking really really good.


So you begin to tout the fact that Notre Dame is undefeated as a reason, then drop it, and all of a sudden it's about "how he impacts the game and his intangibles". Okay. I'd argue that Mathieu had been one of the most feared defensive playmakers in quite some time last year too, and he wouldn't have been considered as seriously as he was had he not played special teams. Charles Woodson beat out Peyton because he played ST and a little bit of WR. T'eo is a linebacker who has played shit offensive teams this season. I can't wait until Bama makes him look like a bitch.



> He has great numbers for a linebracker, but you start bringing in those intangibles and see his team undefeated because of HIS defense... yeah, if he wins there is no real controversy.


Linebacker numbers can be inflated due to their proximity to the football. Having a shit ton of tackles and whatnot can be easily inflated. A tackle for a 1 yard gain is going down in the same category as a tackle for a 40 yard gain. If defensive statistics meant anything, Derrick Johnson would've won the Heisman sometime when he was at Texas. Also, Tryann Mathieu, a corner, had more Tackles for Loss last season than Teo, a linebacker did this year. LMAO.



> And that's my point.. you can make a case for either Manziel and Teo... the real clincher is one guys team's undefeated record is primarily because of his play. That, to me, knocks it to Teo's favour.


LOL. You can "make a case" for any player being considered. 

So should Colt Brennan have won the Heisman in 2007 over Tebow with the "clincher" being that his team was undefeated and Tebow's was not? Please reason this...


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Guys you're all being stupid. It's going to Collin Klein... i hope


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

The Heisman should go to the best player, not the best player on the best team. My vote would be for Klein. 

I think Kiffin will be back another year, they'll give Lane a chance to make things right. Chizik is gone at Auburn, though, especially with possible sanctions from the Cam Newton era coming. Apparently, Auburn inserted a clause that could mean they can him without having to pay him a dime. 

As an Iowa fan, I'll give Ferentz one more year to right the ship. He had a young team, but they need to make some major changes on the coaching staff. If in the same spot next season, fire him. 

As for the NC, I'm tired of the SEC winning everything, but no way in hell am I going to root for Notre Dame. If Notre Dame was playing a band of space aliens with the survival of the human race dependent on the Irish winning, I'm cheering for extinction.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Ferentz ain't going anywhere. All that money owed until 2020 will fuck Iowa over if he doesn't get his shit together.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

My vote is for Colin KAEPERNICK Klein


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

How is Klein better than Manziel? Klein plays in a weaker defensive conference.

Unless everyone is trolling like PP is.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

What's this trolling you speak of? :side:

Hear MSU's going to BWW bowl. Yay. Don't need to see them play on 1/1 in a meaningless bowl. Hopefully they get someone like WVU who can't play D. Maybe our offense won't resemble a HS then.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Looks like Gene Chizik and NC State's Tom O'Brien are gone.

http://espn.go.com/college-football/story/_/id/8674097/gene-chizik-fired-auburn-tigers
*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

> .Auburn job description: We only fired our last 3 undefeated coaches. Come recruit against Nick Saban, deal with looming NCAA investigation.


:lmao


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

To be fair, Chizik was lucky they got Newton otherwise he'd have been an absolute bust of a hire. Maybe they get Gruden since he's been in the discussion lately as coming back (although he always is) if he wants to do the college route.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Newton & Chizik should be thankful for each other because neither would have made it without the other..

and let's not forget Chizik lost his OC...That played big part in downfall


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Gruden would have better luck at Tennessee than Auburn.*


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> Newton & Chizik should be thankful for each other because neither would have made it without the other..
> 
> and let's not forget Chizik lost his OC...That played big part in downfall


Newton should be thankful to Gus Malzahn who should be thankful to the Auburn boosters and Gene Chizik should be thankful for all three. The perfect quarterback who fit Malzahn's no huddle spread system was paid for. 

Gene Chizik was a terrible hire to begin with. His record at Iowa State was out and out terrible and how he got an SEC head coaching gig with such a shitty resume' is beyond me. Even at Auburn he was always average to terrible without Newton. He had Malzahn for a season after Newton left.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah, but Gruden/Saban would be a hell of a coaching matchup.

And I don't think it would take Gruden long to get it together at Auburn. Jim Mora is doing great things already at UCLA. Granted, the Pac 12 and SEC are two different monsters and Auburn is in a bigger hole than UCLA was.

I'd imagine Gruden will be NFL bound, though. Maybe SD?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Gruden would be stupid to go to the SEC West and have to deal with Alabama, LSU, A&M and so on. Go to Tennessee and just have to deal with Florida and Georgia.*


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

And another one bites the dust...



> GoldandBlack.com has learned that #Purdue coach Danny Hope has been fired.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Gruden has a pretty hefty price tag..Why would Tennessee or Auburn who I'm assuming still gonna be paying Dooley & Chizik millions, shell out the type of money Gruden would be asking for?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Surely Dooley of all people wasn't getting a great paycheck. *


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Just looked it up.. Tennessee will be paying him until 2016, unless they buy out his deal for 5 mil, which is a samll amount compared to most SEC coaches right?..What the heck did he do to get so many years on his deal? :lmao


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

> If Kent State makes it, no second berth for Big 12 (Oklahoma). Sugar likely takes Big East champ, Dri Archer to the Orange Bowl.


When was the last Orange Bowl that ppl were actually excited to watch? 



> Yow (NC State AD) promised the players a coach who will deliver 'Alabama type' talent


Saban swerve ftw :lmao


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Spaziani (BC coach)? He gone. Embree (Colorado coach)? He gone.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Dooley somehow made Louisiana Tech respectable, and was the son of someone famous, more the later than the former I suspect.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

KAEPERNICK said:


> Dooley somehow made Louisiana Tech respectable, and was the son of someone famous, more the later than the former I suspect.


Dooley did dick at Louisiana Tech. He had one winning season sandwiched in between two abysmal seasons. 

Prior to Saban coming to LSU, his agent Jimmy Sexton had done a little research and discovered that more NFL players are born and raised in the state of Louisiana per capita than any other state in the country. Saint Nick knew that if he could build a hypothetical fence around the Louisiana borders and keep the best prospects in the state, he would win. Nonetheless, a few of his first few recruiting visits included Marquise Hill, Marcus Spears, and Michael Clayton - all of whom went on to play for LSU and meaningful snaps in the NFL.

All Dooley had to do at Louisiana Tech was pick from LSU's leftovers and he would have been successful in the WAC had he stayed. Dooley bit off way more than he could chew at that point in his career when he accepted the Tennessee job following that screwjob by Kiffin.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Capitol One Bowl tweeted last night (Yes bowl committees do have twitter accounts) that If Nebraska beats Wisconsin, they will choose between Northwestern/Michigan. If Wisconsin wins, they'll choose between Nebraska/Northwestern..On the SEC side its seems it will come down to SEC Champ loser/A&M/LSU/South Carolina

Personal Opinion: LSU vs Michigan

I'm off to see what these other accounts are yapping about lol


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Glass Shatters said:


> Dooley did dick at Louisiana Tech. He had one winning season sandwiched in between two abysmal seasons.
> 
> Prior to Saban coming to LSU, his agent Jimmy Sexton had done a little research and discovered that more NFL players are born and raised in the state of Louisiana per capita than any other state in the country. Saint Nick knew that if he could build a hypothetical fence around the Louisiana borders and keep the best prospects in the state, he would win. Nonetheless, a few of his first few recruiting visits included Marquise Hill, Marcus Spears, and Michael Clayton - all of whom went on to play for LSU and meaningful snaps in the NFL.
> 
> All Dooley had to do at Louisiana Tech was pick from LSU's leftovers and he would have been successful in the WAC had he stayed. Dooley bit off way more than he could chew at that point in his career when he accepted the Tennessee job following that screwjob by Kiffin.


This is true, as LT stayed relevant, won the WAC last year, competed for it this year, and is now on their way to CUSA.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

> 90% of Big 12 schools will play in bowls. That's highest percentage in college football history


....


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Perfect Poster said:


> Ferentz ain't going anywhere. All that money owed until 2020 will fuck Iowa over if he doesn't get his shit together.


If there are enough boosters who want to see things change in Iowa City, they'll pass the hat with enough jack to get Ferentz out. 

Things do need to change, they need to find more speed and maybe that means going the Juco route and get players they don't necessarily go after. They did start this year with a new OC so I'll give him some slack there. 

Kent State in the BCS? Forget it, won't happen. The changes to the BCS and the eventual four-team playoff is designed to keep the non-AQ's out, not let them in.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah there was mention voters may try to purposely keep Kent St out of the BCS..They're ranked 17th & need to be ranked 16th to get in BCS so they need UCLA to lose & maybe Nebraska but still, voters may try to keep those teams ahead of Kent St or move teams up that are behind them..That may be a bigger issue of voter collusion that should be talked about but won't


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I say LET THEM PLAY. Most of the top programs are sparing everyone to death this season. USC, Texas, Michigan, etc...SPARES. I probably shouldn't even mention Michigan until they can get a quarterback worth a shit.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Devin Gardner?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He's a WR.:side:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Don't think he'll be moving back there...I understand why he was put there but he never wanted to be there




> .Spurrier: "Bama had weakest schedule in West; UGA weakest (in East) Find it interesting haven’t seen anybody write that"


Shots fired


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Kentucky has more wins over top ranked teams than Louisville does. How crazy is that? 

It's amazing that Kentucky's biggest win came against Kent State. *


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Kent St is SEC's best out of conference win right?

Amazing that the Big East Champ may go to Orange Bowl & be unranked..wow


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Kent State's only loss is to Kentucky. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ah cool THE OLE BALL COACH agrees with me. 

Gardner could be good HeatWave. We don't really know yet. At least I don't. I didn't watch too much Michigan this season.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Better arm than Denard so that's a win right off the bat :lmao

Now if you don't mind, I need to go slide the NCAA committee a few dollar bills to grant Gardner this redshirt so Michigan can have him an additional year


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> Kent St is SEC's best out of conference win right?




If you don't consider South Carolina beating 14th ranked Clemson or Florida beating 13th ranked Florida State. 

Who's Oregon's best OOC win? What about Kansas State? Stanford? Oklahoma?

:barkley


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Your asking specific teams, he said as a conference, so KSU wouldn't be the argument, the BXII would be. etc.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

> Matt Barkley leaves USC w/out ever being first team all conference


Amazing..

Also amazing, Braxton Miller may be a Heisman Finalist and was voted 2nd team All-Big 10. 

Iowa's Micah Hyde was voted b10's defensive back of the year. He only has 1 int on the season


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

KAEPERNICK said:


> Your asking specific teams, he said as a conference, so KSU wouldn't be the argument, the BXII would be. etc.


Uh, no.

The argument is the same. All conferences with high ranking members beat up on each other and not other conferences mainly. He wouldn't say shit if Tennessee beat Florida State because Tennessee isn't a power, but he's been going up and down the thread about the top teams in the SEC not playing anyone outside of conference. All of the people bitch about the huge SEC circle jerk of power teams when they play each other but not when teams like Oregon, Kansas State, or Oklahoma do dick outside of conference for the most part either.

What was the argument for the SEC circle jerk last year when LSU played Oregon and West Virginia (two teams that finished in the top 20) within the first 4 weeks of the season? Where are the Pac-10 "power" naysayers when Oregon's best OOC win is Fresno State and Stanford's is San Jose State? Do I even have to go into Oklahoma facing OOC power players like UTEP and Florida A&M?

People are envious of the SEC teams and the conference in general because the best collection of top teams reside there and get pissed when they play and beat each other to keep their ranking. They lose sight of the quality of teams at the top of the conference and try to downplay the weaker members like Kentucky and Vanderbilt to discredit the conference as a whole. 

Regardless, I want to see some people bitching about the top teams from other conferences having ridiculous OOC wins.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

KAEPERNICK said:


> Your asking specific teams, he said as a conference, so KSU wouldn't be the argument, the BXII would be. etc.





Glass Shatters said:


> Uh, no.





HeatWave said:


> *Kent St is SEC's best out of conference win right?*


:sad:


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> :sad:


The argument is the same. You continuously try to discredit the power of the SEC without realizing that every other conference does the exact same thing. Look at the context you used it in; trying to poke fun at the SEC for their best win supposedly being Kent State for fuck's sake. Don't act like you were posing a legitimate question when both of those wins were *last week*. That is, of course, unless you just choose to selectively memorize that Kentucky beat Kent State way back in week 2. 

Anyway, what is the Pac-12's best OOC win? What about the Big 12?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Glass Shatters said:


> The argument is the same. You continuously try to discredit the power of the SEC


ya see...




HeatWave said:


> SEC's remarkable run likely over..Should be praised, not dissed tonight imo


It's not that I'm trying to discredit...



HeatWave said:


> and the B10 better be rooting for Bama to win the SEC..With Brad Edwards saying A&M to the Fiesta basically a lock, only 1 SEC slot remains open for the BCS. If Georgia beats Bama, then someone is getting slaughtered by them in the Capital One Bowl
> 
> I'd like B10's chances vs Notre Dame in the Rose Bowl more than capital One vs Bama, but that's just me


I just think Bama is a cut above the rest...



HeatWave said:


> SEC IS down this year, but it's hard to notice when the B10 is down this year and the B12 is down as well.. Florida, Georgia, LSU, A&M & South Carolina are mediocre teams who are benefiting from how down those conferences are more than anyone


and the rest including other conferences are down..Unfortunately, you refuse to stop sipping the kool-aid...sorry but that's not my problem


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Ah, so your argument that the SEC is down is proven by your other argument of all other conferences being down so we can't tell that the SEC is really down. 

Mmmk.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

> *Joe Schad ‏@schadjoe
> 
> Tulane will join Big East for all sports *


TULANE, BE going real big now.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

I think Big East just made themselves the best conference in the nation..Be afraid college football world


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Quick, where is Eastern Carolina located. They're football only starting 2014.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Wherever theyre located I guess they weren't located far enough south/west to get all their sports in the conference :lmao


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

> Direct quote from Les Miles on Arkansas offer: "How F'ING Much?" And, "Are you SH'ING me?


:lmao


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

Fuck Notre Dame.

I'd rather have OSU play in the national championship, and I'm a Michigan fan.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Only a few more days until the Dawgs become SEC Champions. A win should make campus really fun Saturday night.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Kentucky lands FSU defensive coordinator Mark Stoops as head coach...and I'm fucking floored. I didn't expect Kentucky would get anyone near the caliber of Mark Stoops. *


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

^^^ Sarcasm?

Oh Louisville is now joining the ACC..Word is Cincy is trying to beg in now

When will it end? This stuff is hard to keep track of..and the geographical logic behind some of these moves is so mindboggling


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Sarcasm? Absolutely not. Kentucky married above it's head here. Stoops has the second best defense *stats wise* in the nation at Florida State. I'm fucking THRILLED! He's offered the OC job to FSU's current OC James Coley. This is far more than Kentucky could have expected. I'm thrilled.

If James Coley doesn't accept the job they think he'll go after Texas Tech's Neal Brown. Thrilled, is actually an understatement for me.*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

> Former LSU defensive back Tyrann Mathieu plans to announce today he is entering the next NFL draft, a source said


Bungles on line 1


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

We going to that ACC title game or what?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

HeatWave said:


> Bungles on line 1


He's gonna join Terrelle Pryor on the RAIDERS.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

> USC assistant football coach Monte Kiffin has resigned effective after the bowl game to pursue opportunities in the NFL.


Lane talked to his momma and she convinced dad to let Lane breathe :lmao


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

What the hell happened to Southern Miss? 12-2 record last year to 0-12 this year. That has to be a historic collapse.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

No, their coach left for UNC. Their last win was NEVADA  in the bowl game last year


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

I hate Pac12 championship game being played on one of the team's field..I understand why because they can't find a neutral site but man, it's just something I don't like


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Just play it in Vegas, not that hard.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

KAEPERNICK said:


> No, their coach left for UNC. Their last win was NEVADA  in the bowl game last year


Never knew a coaching change could have THAT much of a difference. Not every year a team goes from conference champs to not winning a game. Larry Fedora looks like a billion dollars now.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

KAEPERNICK said:


> Just play it in Vegas, not that hard.



Is that considered Pac12 country sort of? How do you think sales would do there?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

It's sure as heck not UNLV country. It hosts the Pac 12 bball tournament starting this season actually. Everyone loves going to Vegas, and the travel is usually cheap.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

> .Announced crowd for Pac12 title game of 31,622 lowest at Stanford Stadium since 30,626 vs SacSt in '10 opener.


Yuck


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Rose Bowl bid on the line and you leave it on the foot of a freshman kicker from 52 yards out? :no:


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

Just a few hours away from the SEC Championship game... Hoping UGA pulls the upset.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

CHAMPIONSHIP SATURDAY :mark: :mark:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Current cheapest conference championship tickets on StubHub: SEC $289, Big Ten $20, ACC $2. *


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Oregon St has a game today..Im confused


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

> . Pac-12 commish Larry Scott says league will keep its eye on Boise State, San Diego St.


There is also talk about Georgia Tech joining the Big 10


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Current cheapest conference championship tickets on StubHub: SEC $289, Big Ten $20, ACC $2. *


I'd attribute some of the Big 10's being due to Wisconsin being down. Although I'd be surprised if there wasn't a big Husker following like they always do. If it was OSU/Nebraska with something on the line and one of the conference's big names (like the SEC has with Bama today) the prices would be much higher. Just not an attractive matchup fan wise since UW isn't the Big Ten's 3-4 large fanbases and they're 7-5.



HeatWave said:


> There is also talk about Georgia Tech joining the Big 10


From most Big 10 sites I visit people sound in favor of UVA and possibly UNC to increase their eastern hold and add two more new markets (which in turn brings more $$$).


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

You think UNC would risk losing Duke BBall rivalry for that big BTN share? Delany out here acting like Ted Dibiase


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Er... there's always OOC.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

GT is a perfect fit for the B10 academically and brings markets UVA can't. Charlotsville? Richmond? They just want doctors and lawyers and shit?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Kansas finished the year without a WR reception TD..Didn't know that was possible


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Oh UGA way to fuck that one up. Jfc spike the damn thing there and take 2 shots in the end zone.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Georgia didn't lose that game... they just ran out of time --- Bill Self*


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

That was one of the best National Championship games I've seen in a while. That Bama/Notre Dame matchup will be a nice little exhibition before Bama's trophy ceremony. Should be fun.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Ending was sort of a buzzkill.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah that boneheaded ending sucked, but it was a pretty exciting game.

Bama's offensive line is pretty awesome. 350 yards on the ground.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

The great thing is when the playoff comes we'll get even more games like that every year. And it shall be a ball.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

One of the best SEC Championship games ever, glad I was able to see it too. Gonna tell my future kids about this season!


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

The only bad thing about this matchup is the huge circle jerk ESPN and all of the other major sports media networks are going to have leading up to this game. 

I'm really looking forward to the SEC once again showcasing its power on a national stage for all of the marbles. This time against a media sweetheart trying to cap a miracle season against the big boys. Notre Dame couldn't have dreamed a better scenario up to this point; sadly, there will be no field of dreams for the Irish on January 7, 2013. I fully expect Notre Dame to hang tough for a bit, but I am thoroughly anxious for what I expect to be such a lopsided second half match up.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Gus Johnson is calling the B10 Title Game..This is gonna be a wild one


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Nebraska showing off that B1G defense against a 7-5 Wisconsin team.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Nebraska had trouble with Wisconsin the 1st time around too...can't handle their o-line


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

How is Nebraska the #12 ranked team again?


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

^^ By feeding on terrible Big 10 teams. But I saw all I needed to see when OSU dropped 63 on them.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Nebraska's D has struggled alot since joining the B10


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

I think it has more to do with losing Suh than anything. Just happened that he left the same off-season that Nebraska switched conferences.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Kenny Bell with the hit of the year..Wish he wasnt penalized for it


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Is this a conference championship game or a FCS tune up?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

70 POINTS WITH 9 MINUTES LEFT

:lmao

Nebraska is getting hardcore cosmic karma payback for being so dominant in the 90s.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

All Hoke had to do is play Gardner 

So Capital One Bowl committee must decide whether they want Nebraska or Northwestern vs A&M most likely..They had Nebraska last year but A&M/NW played each other in bowl game last year too..Interested in seeing who they pick


That FSU/GT game was dreadful..Neither deserved that BCS spot imo

K-State looked great tonight..Happy for them..Wish they were in the title game instead of Notre Dame though


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah K State shitting the bed against Baylor is unfortunate. Baylor's offense isn't bad, but they should've beaten that team easily.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Today felt like Wrestlemania 25 all over again..Taker/HBK(UGA/Bama) should've went on last


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Well at least Texas kept it close for one half.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I was surprised they kept it close as long as they did. Horns are bad. This needs to change. 

Glad K State hung onto the title honestly.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

Georgia vs. Bama was pretty much the National Championship game. Notre Dame may make it a game the first half though... maybe.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Georgia vs Nebraska will be the Capital One bowl game & it's BS..Word is B10 & SEC officials basically told them to take Nebraska & UGA because both conferences didn't want their conference champ loser to fall too far..


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

One thing about the UGA/Bama game last night...I understand about wanting to get the call right, but they took too damn long to review the non-interception on that final drive. At the most, I think they should have a minute and a half to review a call.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

> What do the top 3 teams in the final AP poll have in common? They were all on Michigan's schedule (Bama, ND, OSU).


NONE WERE HOME GAMES *Throws chair* ..WE SHOULD HAVE BEATEN OSU & NOTRE DAME!!!!! ARGHHH!!!!..smh


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

ESPN is reporting on its front page that NIU will earn the Orange Bowl bid over Oklahoma.
http://espn.go.com/college-football/story/_/id/8702724/bcs-bowl-schedule-northern-illinois-huskies-earn-orange-bowl-bid
:lmao


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

How does that even work? Isn't a team like Georgia ranked above NIU? BCS just confuses the fuck out of me at times.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Since Louisville isn't ranked as the BE champ and has an automatic birth, NIU gets a birth as well if they are the highest ranked non-BCS conference team inside the top 16. Boise should also be right there, but NIU probably jumped them.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

BCS can only take 2 teams from a conference..So once they do that, BCS bowl has to take next best available for matchups..

Pertaining UGA & UF, I believe it's constructed where Florida goes over Georgia because of a rule that was put in place after the Cal/Texas Rose Bowl fiasco that top 4 BCS teams automatically go to BCS game unless as we see now, there are more than 2 in the top 4 from the same conference..Florida will be ranked higher in BCS than Georgia, so Florida gets the 2nd bid


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

So how do you explain Mizzou in 2007? They were ranked 6th before the bowls. Hawaii was the only other non AQ Conference team in the top 16 at #10. But they were not above any AQ Conference winners.

Ohio State #1
LSU #2
VTech #3
OU #4
USC #7
West Virginia #9

Even then Kansas got into a BCS Bowl that year and they were ranked 8th to Mizzou's 6th. I think Mizzou just got fucked that year. I don't quite remember the reasoning for them not being in a BCS game.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Gotta correct myself 1st..Aftermath of Texas/Cal fiasco was no more AP poll in BCS formula not auto for top 4 teams..That was already in place..

To answer your question: Kansas made it over Mizzou because the bowl wanted Kansas over Mizzou honestly..When it comes to those at-large bids, for the most part, bowls can choose whoever they want

And Boise was the other non AQ that year too..that was the yr they did that Statue of Liberty play


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

I'll be happy when this shitty system is gone. Won't affect the atrocious Missouri Tiger team that is currently assembled though.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

It's not leaving anytime soon :lmao

Does the playoffs start next year? Imagine if it did this year? People would be complaining that it's not a 8 team playoff and arguing about which one loss team deserves that final spot


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

TomahawkJock said:


> So how do you explain Mizzou in 2007? They were ranked 6th before the bowls. Hawaii was the only other non AQ Conference team in the top 16 at #10. But they were not above any AQ Conference winners.
> 
> Ohio State #1
> LSU #2
> ...


If a NON-AQ cracks the top 12, they auto qualify as well. Only works once though, in 2010, TCU, Boise, and Nevada all fit that rule, but TCU was ranked highest.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

I'll be surprised if Northern Illinois gets a BCS bid...I thought when Kent State got beat that it gave the BCS an excuse to keep the non-AQ schools completely out this year. 

The bowl bids were best described by a guy that was on with one of the local yokels here on our sports talk station. He said that the bowl games want fans that know will travel. He compared to wanting a convention of sci-fi geeks or doctors...saying the doctors will spend more $.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

LOUISIANA TECH IS 9-3 AND DID NOT GET SELECTED TO A BOWL...ARE YOU KIDDING ME!!!!



Oh, they declined to play ULM in the Indy bowl :side:


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

I'll laugh hard if the first year it goes to a playoff, all of the playoff teams are from the SEC. That would be the greatest troll job in NCAA history.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

That can't happen though..


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Are there rules against it or something? I don't know the specifics.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Nah it's not against the rules, but if a conference somehow got 4 teams in the playoff, you know the other conferences would do everything they can to shut that down..Go to the courts, demand rule change/implement..It would get ugly, especially if its the SEC due to their recent dominance 



If anyone is interested in seeing how the coaches voted here's a link
http://usatoday30.usatoday.com/sports/college/football/coaches-poll12

Vandy's coach voted Notre Dame at #4


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

So with the Coaches Poll, Boise State would make the BCS game correct?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Nah, Boise needs too much help..


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Im just saying with the Coaches Poll alone. I am just looking directly at the coaches poll. Since Boise finished higher than NIU, they would get the BCS Bowl if we were looking JUST at the coaches poll.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Oh, yeah Boise would be in


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Florida/Louisville & FSU/NIU are a couple of horrible bowl games. Almost disgraceful.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Oh, I'm pretty much done with college football after the 1st :lmao


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

HeatWave said:


> LOUISIANA TECH IS 9-3 AND DID NOT GET SELECTED TO A BOWL...ARE YOU KIDDING ME!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, they declined to play ULM in the Indy bowl :side:


Were they holding out to play in the Idaho Potato Bowl?  Don't care if you're 9-3 or not...you're not a BCS school so you don't have many options. 

I think they need to dump this waiver about conference championship losers playing for a bowl if they happen to finish with a losing record. Georgia Tech is 6-7...I'm sorry...if you have a losing record you have no reason to be in a bowl game.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

I think ESPN was a bit over the top with the Northern Illinois selection, don't get me wrong they don't deserve to be in the BCS Bowl but the guys on ESPN need to grow up a bit


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Kirby Smart, defensive coordinator for Bama who will be playing for the BCS Title next month has interviewed for the Auburn job..Ohhhh Boyyyy...


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

FSU @ N. Ill.

Ya'll are gonna skip school/work/not fuck your girlfriends/boyfriends and stick your noses to the TV for that one right?!

FSU is lucky we declined to play in the ACC Title game. I really think we'd have gotten them that second time. Just hope this whole Shapiro shit gets taken care of before next year with whatever the NCAA decides.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Bret Bielema leaving Wisconsin for head coaching gig at Arkansas.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

I remember when there was a discussion on this board about how K State was so good, and how Notre Dame wasn't in Bama's class, let alone the SEC's. Guess we'll find out now.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Glass Shatters said:


> Bret Bielema leaving Wisconsin for head coaching gig at Arkansas.




He was mad about Urban Meyer's recruiting tactics. Now he gets to have fun getting screwed over by Nick Saban and Les Miles. I give it three years before he rage quits or gets fired.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

To be fair, he was mad about Meyer's tactics due to gentlemans agreement..Dont think he's gonna make one of those in the SEC


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Cal hires LT's ***** as their new HC.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

> Alvarez said Bret offered to coach the game. He said, No, go to Arkansas.





> Alvarez said he would always talk to a candidate's AD first. Said Arkansas never asked him for permission to talk to Bielema





> Alvarez: "Bret used my game plan to win. The coach I hire will have to understand who we are & how we go about our business





> Alvarez said he had a coaching candidate in his hotel room 5 minutes after Bielema told him he was leaving in NYC on Tuesday





> Alvarez says he won't use a search committee. "Most search committees use me."


:lmao


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Bo Pelini reportedly interviewing for the Tennessee job


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

poor Tennessee. They think they're an elite football school. they are not. just a middling SEC program.

bo pelini. says it all for Tennessee.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Butch Jones leaves Cincinnati for Tennessee after the school got turned down by Jon Gruden and Charlie Strong.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Tommy Tuberville is the new coach at Cincy...Interestingly enough, Bruce Feldman reported that he has been trying to get out of Texas Tech for the longest..He even interviewed for the Miami job that Al Golden got :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Lubbock is an awful place. Buddy Holly is from there though, so there is that.


Right guy won the Heisman. Well done voters.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Career path of Colrado's new HC: Duke DC, San Jose State HC, now Colorado HC, sounds legit, building off of mediocrity gets you mediocrity.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*So is Tennessee playing in the Honey Boo Boo bowl?*


----------



## RubenMark (Oct 28, 2012)

Cincy must want out of the BE in the worst way. They pretty much _have_ to know something the rest of us don't at this point, because a Big XII coach leaving for the hyper-radioactive Big East right now is nuts.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Bowl Games start today, got Nevada & Utah State winning.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

MetalX said:


> Bowl Games start today


I didn't even know it..wow..Was there much hype and promotion coming into today? I don't remember hearing or seeing anything about bowl season starting


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Johnny Football sitting courtside at the heat/Mavs game...Tickets costs $600+ ..When he found out TNT Announcers questioned how a college athlete got those seats he tweeted that he bought them himself and told everyone to "stop hating"....NCAA will be lurking in the shadows now


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Welp, Chris Ault retired for the third and probably final time as Nevada's Head Coach today. Was the only current coach at the D-1 level in the Hall of Fame, and invented the Pistol offense after coming back for his 3rd stint. He is the only man ever to have a coached offenses that have led the country in passing, and then another in rushing. He will be sorely missed, hard to find a 200+ win coach for under 450k a year.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

lolcasemccoy


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Case McCoy sexually assaulted someone? What a disappointing year for UT. I thought they would have been top 5 this year.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Only right that someone who sexually assaulted someone has to sit out vs the Beavers :side:


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Every team wearing such badass helmets/jerseys in the bowl games? Most of the teams I have seen play in the bowls are wearing sweet looking alternate helmets.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Man this offense... this offense is awful.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Lol. Don't know how we won that game... but I'LL TAKE IT.

Now I can enjoy my New Years watching the rest of the Big 10 derp it away knowing MSU keep them off the schneid.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

lol both teams were total shit in that game PP. Very fortunate for the Spartans getting the win.

HOOK EM

Texas won earlier and I didn't even watch the whole game. That's how little I care about bowl games.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Oh I know, but a WINS A WIN GOD DAMMIT.

Plus Dantonio helping out his bowl record was nice. And I may not have to live with Maxwell at the QB for another year. As much as I feel bad for the kid since he's the guy replacing "The Guy" with an inexperienced WR core and depleted O-line, Cook looked a whole lot better today.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Oh hey, Texas had a 60 yarder on a Jailbreak(read WR) Screen, guess who innovated that in the early 80's? Once again, Chris Ault 

Oh fucking fuck me, Jefferson signing with an agent and entering the draft. Not really much of a problem, you just plug and play a RB in the Pistol. But who knows who the new coach will be, the entire coaching staff is already gone (for the one's who wouldn't be fired) or will be fired (looking at a defense that blew 5 leads this year and should have stopped Boise more in the only other loss).


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

Perfect Poster said:


> Oh I know, but a WINS A WIN GOD DAMMIT.


Hell yeah!!! We finally win a game late instead of blowing it.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Boise State announces they are staying in the Mountain West, SDSU wants back as well, but the MWC is testing the Texas schools first before taking them back.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Ugh, Neavada OOC shed next season, Florida State, UCLA, and Oregon :no:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Teddy is legit


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Louisville is legit.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Sugar Bowl was awful. LOL Florida.

You know what was great though. The I can't remember which bowl it is between Michigan and South Carolina. Well great is a stretch but it had a good ending.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Shocked to see how undisciplined Florida is.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Florida being frauds surprises absolutely no one outside of the state of Florida.... and Glass Shatters :side:*


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

For a state that attracts superior talent, all Florida schools, including my own, seem to struggle at finding QB's. Driskell is worse than EJ Manuel, and that's saying something. I just look back and think of how hard of a time FSU, UM, and UF have had at either recruiting or grooming a top notch QB.

Dorsey, Jacory Harris, Stephen Morris, Wuerffel, Grossman, Driskell, Rix, Weinke, Ponder, Manuel, Trickett... I guess the last highly touted QB prospect @ QB for either of the big three Florida schools was Vinny Testaverde.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

LadyCroft said:


> *Florida being frauds surprises absolutely no one outside of the state of Florida.... and Glass Shatters :side:*


Eh, Florida barely squeaked by an LSU squad in the Swamp whose offense looked anemic all year with the exception of the Alabama game. Florida was the heavy favorite by most...uhm...everybody.

SEC still gonna be NAT'l CHAMPS d03!11!!!

You mad? :troll


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Florida is the biggest favorite ever to lose, unless ESPN is wrong. And yeah Driskell is fucking awful. 

Flex what about GINO TORETTA?!!!>!!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Stephen Morris had a very good year, but you're right, Flex. He's not going to do anything in the NFL. Knowing that Bridgewater was commited to Miami (something I was previous unaware to) but then left after Shannon was fired kind of pissed me off.

I told my friend who's a UF fan that Morris > Driskell and he came back with the typical "LOOK AT THE WINS LOLOL" shit. Idiots.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Louisville has a pretty good QB from the state of Florida on their team. 

and of course the SEC is gonna win yet another National Title because Notre Dame are frauds as well. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh god Sooners v Aggies next. Can both teams lose please?

ND shocking Bama won't shock me at this point.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Florida is the biggest favorite ever to lose, unless ESPN is wrong. And yeah Driskell is fucking awful.
> 
> Flex what about GINO TORETTA?!!!>!!


A little bit before my time. I watched at a young age, but can not recall SUCH A CHARACTER.



WWF said:


> Stephen Morris had a very good year, but you're right, Flex. He's not going to do anything in the NFL. Knowing that Bridgewater was commited to Miami (something I was previous unaware to) but then left after Shannon was fired kind of pissed me off.
> 
> I told my friend who's a UF fan that Morris > Driskell and he came back with the typical "LOOK AT THE WINS LOLOL" shit. Idiots.


Yeah, Morris was okay. Never blew me away. Very up and down. Probably completed somewhere close to 50ish % of his passes? Just not good enough with DUKE posing a threat to defenses. Where UF did their damage this year was that unflappable defense.



LadyCroft said:


> *Louisville has a pretty good QB from the state of Florida on their team.
> 
> and of course the SEC is gonna win yet another National Title because Notre Dame are frauds as well. *


That's all well and dandy, but with three of the richest traditions in college football, you would assume UF, FSU, or UM could effectively recruit at that position in their own state. It's much like college basketball in the state of IL. High schools like Simeon and Thornton notoriously produce some of the best high school basketball talent in the nation (Derrick Rose, Anthony Davis, Jabari Parker, Kevin Garnett, etc,.), yet they all jump ship to play and/or prepare for the pro's in other states.

Now, the Illinois basketball dilemma is understandable, but as far as the Florida football situation goes, you have to think that Jimbo Fisher, Al Golden and Muschamp aren't doing something right interpersonally with their recruits. We surely know those three schools have the allure.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Toretta was a Heisman winner from Miami in the early 90s. He sucked hard in the pros.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Bjoern Werner entering the NFL Draft. It'll be sad to see him go. He's been FSU's best player the last two seasons. McShay has him graded as the #8 overall prospect, which is quite the fair amount of praise. Bjoern has developed into arguably the best pass rusher in the country to go along with his nonstop motor.

Means Jernigan and others will have to take that next leap.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Oregon vs KSU :mark:


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

Fiesta bowl > National Championship, tbh.

I am quite shocked to the outcome of last night's Sugar Bowl, Louisville really impressed me. Clemson beating LSU shocked me pretty well also.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

How did ya'll forget about TEBOW?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

TantruM said:


> Fiesta bowl > National Championship, tbh.
> 
> I am quite shocked to the outcome of last night's Sugar Bowl, Louisville really impressed me. Clemson beating LSU shocked me pretty well also.


 eh florida and lsu both had title asperations during the season, so them plpaying in anything but is a huge dissapointment, so they probably didn't play with much passion, while loiusville and clemson did.

a 1 point safety, the fuck?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Johnny football putting on a show tonight against Oklahoma.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

UT/Norman way to get your ass kicked by the Aggies.

Aggies are winning a National Title soon.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Will somehow win a title without winning the SEC(again)


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Manziel putting on a show.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*A&M is the best team in college football right now. Too bad we don't have an 8 team playoff.*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Those words uttered in a sentence makes me want to puke.

Of all teams why did A&M have to be the ones to end up with Johnny...


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*Notre Dame is completely and entirely overrated.

I'd rather see any other team play 'bama, I hate Notre Dame. A&M, Oregon, K State, Louisville, South Carolina, would all be more interesting.

I'm still pretty pissed that Michigan lost and fucking Clemson won also.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *A&M is the best team in college football right now. Too bad we don't have an 8 team playoff.*


I think they were ranked 9th so lol they wouldn't even have been in an 8 team playoff, yet crap like Florida would've.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Amazing. lol 

Okay, 12 team playoff please. :side:*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

LadyCroft said:


> *A&M is the best team in college football right now. Too bad we don't have an 8 team playoff.*


Blah..Don't let them slapping around Big Game Bob Stoops fool ya...


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Notorious said:


> Of all teams why did A&M have to be the ones to end up with Johnny...


Imagine if he would've taken the offer from Oregon.

/pants shat



TantruM said:


> *Notre Dame is completely and entirely overrated.
> *


I know. That's what is going to make Monday a joy to watch.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

Glass Shatters said:


> Imagine if he would've taken the offer from Oregon.
> 
> /pants shat
> 
> ...


*Calling it right now, 'Bama wins by at least 20.

Notre Dame got some lucky breaks over this season, especially barely beating Michigan even though U of M turned the ball over about 5 times give or take, plus we decided not to utilize Shoelace's natural running ability and had him air too many balls. Awful play calling that game.

They went in to OT with PITT who just lost to Ol' Miss, and Pitt had an awful fucking season.*


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

One more day... that ND defense ain't no joke!! All everyone's been doing is doubting ND all year but here they are. I guess everyone gets ONE MORE DAY to hate on the Golden Domers before the floodgates open and those crazy fucks start raving and ranting on how awesome their shit is again. 

I do kinda agree that A&M probably could be the best, and I definitely would rather see them playing the Irish than 'Bama who they beat.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Just saw this stat on NUMBERS NEVER LIE.

Two other times a team has been favored by double digits in the BCS era, and both those times they lost. I'll be as shocked as most if ND pulls off the upset, but it could happen (not based on the previous stated fact though obviously).


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

How awesome it is for ND. Been a fan for years since they played on NBC everyweek. Back when Carlyle Holiday was there QB and Ty was there coach. Hoping they dominate tonight and get a win.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Where's Manti Teo? Man, Notre Dame's defense is the shit...when playing Navy and Boston College.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

lolol yeah that was way too easy. Obviously we got the whole game left, but that whole game could be Bama whipping that ass.

I think this is a catch for ND.

ND getting jobbed on back to back calls :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Terrible call against the Irish there... Brent acting like the world is ending. *


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

:lmao

This is a fucking screwjob. Holy fuck.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

BRENT MUSBERGER FOLKS


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh, wait, there he was. On the ground as Lacy spun right through his attempt at a tackle.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

This is bullshit to the tenth power. ND made the catch on 3rd down and they correctly retrieved that fumble. Asshole got hit by his own guy. Fire the refs before halftime, fly in some new ones.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Notre Dame might wanna stop the run... just sayin.... FOLKS*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Eddie "Earl Cambell" Lacy FOLKS*


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

LadyCroft said:


> *Notre Dame might wanna stop the run... just sayin.... FOLKS*


What are you talking about? Notre Dame has the #1 defense in college football! Oh, wow. Lacy and the line carving these boys up. It's like watching Reggie Bush circa 2005 against Fresno State. Over, around, through.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Bama just whipping that ass. This is sad.

Loved the play action on 1st down there. ND had no fucking clue.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Ok, is it too late to get A&M on the phone to get them to the game? We can give them an extra 30 minutes to warm up.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Aggies or Oregon would've at least been able to possibly answer these dominating drives this offensive line is throwing down.

OREGON WHY DID YOU HAVE TO LOSE


:lmao he had to have been down :lmao


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

LOL.

Where's Touchdown Jesus?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

the fix is in


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Pac-12 signed an alliance with the SEC clearly.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The disparity in intensity and speed is so fucking stark. LOL

ND will need multiple acts of god to get back in this.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Notre Dame needs to invoke the mercy rule in order to prevent further embarrassment at the hands of the best team of the most superior conference in all of college football. Alabama is stomping a mudhole in that ass and walking it dry.

:austin


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

My God ND look so fucking nervous, Alabama is just walking all over them.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao @ Brent's Viagra kicking in. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

ND secondary can't even begin to keep up with these Bama WRs. So not only are they getting owned on the line of scrimmage, receivers are wide open every play. Dominating the line does have a lot of effect on guys getting open of course, but this is also just a speed issue.

Half a hundred will be hung tonight.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Where is this game changing linebacker? The one that people in this very thread said offenses need to game plan around? This seriously might be a 5 score game at halftime.

SEC haters: Kiss the crystals, bitch.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Glass Shatters said:


> Where is this game changing linebacker? The one that people in this very thread said offenses need to game plan around? This seriously might be a 5 score game at halftime.
> 
> SEC haters: Kiss the crystals, bitch.


*He's wearing white... that's where he is.*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I love SEC homers :lmao


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

LadyCroft said:


> *He's wearing white... that's where he is.*


:lol

Good play on the words, friend. 

This linebacker I was referring to was the spearhead of the #1 defense in all of college football! He assisted shutting down stout offenses like USC, Navy, and Pittsburgh! 

But the linebacker you are referring to will hopefully be wearing a fleur de lis on the side of his helmet in 3 months.

EDIT: Notre Dame going for it on 4th down already. It's over.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

4th and 5 GO DEEP MUTHAFUCKAS :lmao

Fuck off Notre Dame you overrated steaming garbage.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*4th and 5, might as well go deep.*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

What a terrible throw :lmao


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Over/under Alabama's starting offense punt attempts: 0


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Ninja'd :hayden

Seriously though, Notre fucking Dame. Goddamnit. *


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Glass Shatters said:


> SEC haters: Kiss the crystals, bitch.


Tell me, how's LSU doing? The conference superiority thing is so stupid. You really want Tide fans rubbing it in how they'll won 3 out of 4 while your team hasn't gotten jack since 07? Really? Guess that's the ass backwards south for you.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:lmao BRENT


ND back to back strong plays...1st down was incomplete.

BRENT is so mad ND is getting smoked.


@PP: SEC is supreme. Deal with it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Perfect Poster said:


> Tell me, how's LSU doing? The conference superiority thing is so stupid. You really want Tide fans rubbing it in how they'll won 3 out of 4 while your team hasn't gotten jack since 07? Really? Guess that's the ass backwards south for you.


*I never understood that either. lol I'm a Kentucky fan and I want anyone other than the teams we compete against winning anything.  *


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Perfect Poster said:


> Tell me, how's LSU doing? The conference superiority thing is so stupid. You really want Tide fans rubbing it in how they'll won 3 out of 4 while your team hasn't gotten jack since 07? Really? Guess that's the ass backwards south for you.


I'm all for keeping the National Title within the conference. I'm not, nor is anyone else under the illusion that a team is going to stay on top forever. Which is why I specifically said SEC HATERS. Not LSU HATERS. Or ALABAMA HATERS. FLORIDA HATERS. SEC haters. 

7 straight.

YOU MAD.

Eat it.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

MrMister said:


> The disparity in intensity and speed is so fucking stark..


Baffling. Even with those bad calls, ND just doesn't deserve this title. They could have still made stops.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

i hope espn wakes up to sexual harassment complaints.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *I never understood that either. lol I'm a Kentucky fan and I want anyone other than the teams we compete against winning anything.  *


Exactly. I'm not gonna root for UM or Wisconsin in their bowls just so the Big 10 looks better. Granted, there's some teams I respect in the conference and hope do well (Northwestern, even PSU I don't mind too much) but if the Big 10 were to go 1-7 or 1-8 in bowls with MSU being the only win, that'd be fine by me.



Glass Shatters said:


> I'm all for keeping the National Title within the conference. I'm not, nor is anyone else under the illusion that a team is going to stay on top forever. Which is why I specifically said SEC HATERS. Not LSU HATERS. Or ALABAMA HATERS. FLORIDA HATERS. SEC haters.
> 
> 7 straight.
> 
> ...


That doesn't change the fact that you're rooting for the team that's been fucking you up and down the past 5 years. That's just moronic logic to me. I'm not mad. I hate ND more than Bama (although Saban is a POS with his dirty tactics). Like I said, that's the ass backwards logic of the south for you. I've seen it once in a while with OSU and UM fans, but it's not nearly as rampant as it is in SEC territory.

It's even funnier when fans from teams like Miss. St, Ole Miss, and Arkansas do it when their teams are about as irrelevant nationally as your Purdues and Marylands.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

SEC fans want their supremacy known. games like this also helps their one loss teams in the rankings as it adds the conferenced dominance line of thinking. this shouldn't matter with a playoff coming up, but some fans love conference dominance.

don't take shots at the terps. the under armour uniforms have relevance.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Perfect Poster said:


> That doesn't change the fact that you're rooting for the team that's been fucking you up and down the past 5 years. That's just moronic logic to me.


I'm rooting for a team that is bringing consistent money into the SEC pool that is divided amongst all of the teams in the most dominant conference in college football. They're making us $24 million tonight. Us being the SEC, which LSU is a part of. 

And Alabama fucking us? Miles is 3-4 against Saban at Alabama. Please. Anyway, what does that have to do with the dominance the SEC's superior team is forcing on the nation's #1 team right now? That's right, nothing.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Te'o trying to tackle Lacy :lmao









*


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Once the Rock appears on RAW, the Samoan Bulldozer will be energized and have two pick 6's in the 2nd half.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I guess his draft stock goes down from the 1st overall pick. LOL why was anyone even thinking this? First off, it's a linebacker that doesn't rush the QB. Second, he plays for ND so he's automatically overrated.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

ESPN is probably mad. I imagine the Notre Dame being back storyline would be better for them and some of their personalities.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

LadyCroft said:


> *Te'o trying to tackle Lacy :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Teo 4 Heisman!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'd be afraid to tackle Lacy with my car...but I wasn't a Heisman finalist. *


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

EDIT: This Heisman, game changing linebacker can't make a stick in the backfield at full speed. Notre Dame needs to do throw in the towel, literally.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao Te'o *


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

IMPULSE said:


> SEC fans want their supremacy known. games like this also helps their one loss teams in the rankings as it adds the conferenced dominance line of thinking. this shouldn't matter with a playoff coming up, but some fans love conference dominance.
> 
> don't take shots at the terps. the under armour uniforms have relevance.


Yeah it's like they're insecure about their own team that they have to cheer for the conference instead. I guess I'll just keep laughing at them at how, aside from maybe 2 or 3, their team is no different than some Joe blow in the Pac 12 or Big 12.

And I'm just getting some shots in them before they even join the conference. Although if I'm following SEC logic, I'll be rooting for them to go undefeated in 2014.



Glass Shatters said:


> I'm rooting for a team that is bringing consistent money into the SEC pool that is divided amongst all of the teams in the most dominant conference in college football. They're making us $24 million tonight. Us being the SEC, which LSU is a part of.
> 
> And Alabama fucking us? Miles is 3-4 against Saban at Alabama. Please. Anyway, what does that have to do with the dominance the SEC's superior team is forcing on the nation's #1 team right now? That's right, nothing.


Once you divide that 24 million out though its only a bit over 1.5 million each, which isn't that much in the end. 

And how many national championships have you had in the past 5 years? Last I checked Bama has 3 (after tonight). Also who beat who in the National Championship last year? If the SEC is "ALL BOUT THE TITLES PAWWWLLLL" then LSU isn't even in the same room as Bama.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

the team can't buy tackles and now players are dropping. i want to throw in the towel for the the fighting irish.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Perfect Poster said:


> Yeah it's like they're insecure about their own team that they have to cheer for the conference instead. I guess I'll just keep laughing at them at how, aside from maybe 2 or 3, their team is no different than some Joe blow in the Pac 12 or Big 12.
> 
> And I'm just getting some shots in them before they even join the conference. Although if I'm following SEC logic, I'll be rooting for them to go undefeated in 2014.


Why would I be insecure about my team, which has 2 BCS National Titles? You're not making any sense. :lol




> Once you divide that 24 million out though its only a bit over 1.5 million each, which isn't that much in the end.
> 
> And how many national championships have you had in the past 5 years? Last I checked Bama has 3 (after tonight). Also who beat who in the National Championship last year? If the SEC is "ALL BOUT THE TITLES PAWWWLLLL" then LSU isn't even in the same room as Bama.


It's still money in the conference. Better LSU and Arkansas get it than Michigan State and Penn State. And why are you going off of the last 5 years? I'm perfectly happy with two titles in a 10 year time frame. How many out of conference teams have that? unk2 The fact that you are sitting here trying to argue with me over how it doesn't make any sense and the SEC as a whole is insecure speaks volumes as the most powerful team from the most powerful conference in the country wipes the floor with whatever else the college football landscape had to offer.

Be mad that I'm an SEC homer and keep on telling yourself that it doesn't make any sense. Fucks given = none. You're jealous and bitter as fuck that all other conferences right now fall to the wayside. Seven straight.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Alabama converted to Judaism before this game I am convinced.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Lacy just hit the B button... *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Bama wasn't even really trying on that drive. Sweet catch and run by Lacy.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

all i've gotten out of this game is that Notre Dame sucks and AJ McCarron has a fine ass girlfriend.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

mrmister needs to tell BRENT to stop. the old man can't contain his JOY about that girl.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The Viagra has kicked in Impulse. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Saban: We're controlling the line of scrimmage

:lmao yeah Saban that's the nice/diplomatic way to put it.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Fuck Saban.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *The Viagra has kicked in Impulse. *


on second thought they should do a weekly segment with him getting off on player girlfriends. 

the conference pride stuff also plays into the poll for SEC fans. where the one loss team gets more votes because of their conference and get into better bowls and crap. it also happens in college football with tournament berths. 

none of this affects the ACC as they suck, florida state had a problem w/ it but florida shut them up.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Glass Shatters said:


> Why would I be insecure about my team, which has 2 BCS National Titles? You're not making any sense. :lol


I was referring more to the Miss. St, Ole Miss, Vandy, etc. fans that are on the same level as mid tier AQ conference teams.



> It's still money in the conference. Better LSU and Arkansas get it than Michigan State and Penn State. And why are you going off of the last 5 years? I'm perfectly happy with two titles in a 10 year time frame. How many out of conference teams have that? unk2 The fact that you are sitting here trying to argue with me over how it doesn't make any sense and the SEC as a whole is insecure speaks volumes as the most powerful team from the most powerful conference in the country wipes the floor with whatever else the college football landscape had to offer.
> 
> Be mad that I'm an SEC homer and keep on telling yourself that it doesn't make any sense. Fucks given = none. You're jealous and bitter as fuck that all other conferences right now fall to the wayside. Seven straight.


Saban has been there for 6 years and once he got a full year of recruiting under his belt it has been Bama owning LSU where it matters.

I'm telling you it doesn't make sense because you're more likely to see Alabama fans then ND fans where you live and I guess if you enjoy your rivals winning good for you. Like I said, the south is just an ass backwards place. That's fine.

Also cheating helps with that 7 in a row pal. Oversigning's great, isn't it?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

IMPULSE said:


> on second thought they should do a weekly segment with him getting off on player girlfriends.
> 
> the conference pride stuff also plays into the poll for SEC fans. where the one loss team gets more votes because of their conference and get into better bowls and crap. it also happens in college football with tournament berths.
> 
> none of this affects the ACC as they suck, florida state had a problem w/ it but florida shut them up.


*They need to team Brent up with a drunk Joe Namath... G.O.A.T*


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

All of that "our conference is tough and our 3 loss teams are better than your 0/1 loss teams" is fine but when you got LSU fans trying to latch on to an Alabama national title that's just creepy.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

AP poll has no balls if they don't crown undefeated OSU their champs, and only have them 2nd.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

the conference pride makes more sense for college basketball fans who teams get in b/c of the conference the play in over other teams. i don't care about it, but i get where people are coming from. let's be glad we're not having this conversation in the NFL thread b/c that would be awful. 

this game makes is the perfect advertisement for mike and mike. i'm going to listen to their show tomorrow.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

It makes sense in both because strength of schedule matters so much in both sports. But other than that? I don't get taking pride in one of your rivals bringing home a title. ACC b-ball / SEC football fans are just crazy. 

Big Mike is going to look like a sad puppy dog, if he even shows up in the morning.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Perfect Poster said:


> Blah, blah, blah, SEC cheats












Seven straight.




Joel Anthony said:


> All of that "our conference is tough and our 3 loss teams are better than your 0/1 loss teams" is fine but when you got LSU fans trying to latch on to an Alabama national title that's just creepy.


How is anyone trying to latch on to anyone else's title? Rooting for them to win because it is good for the conference =/= latching onto them. 

:shaq <-LSU grad, perfect smiley for response to the above.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

the playoff should end the line of logic. some fans think this stuff in the back of their heads, but their dislike of their rivals usually override this silver lining logic. 

it make sense for college football, as SEC teams get the benefit of the doubt in the polls, but i said college basketball b/c i was thinking about the big east pride about how many teams they could get into march madness.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Notre Dame has gotten a taste of big boy football and I don't think they like it. *


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Ok Glass Shatters. Congrats on Bama winning and the SEC getting more money, I'm sure you'll be excited for weeks.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

darnell dockett is trying to steal aj's girl on twitter


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I'd never root for Boise State to win a title, just saying.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

And they should really be thanking the NCAA for not doing anything about many of their teams blatantly oversigning then trying to clear it up. NCAA is a joke anyways so it doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

IMPULSE said:


> darnell dockett is trying to steal aj's girl on twitter


lol for some reason my computer stopped letting me go to twitter, is he really getting at her?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Perfect Poster said:


> And they should really be thanking the NCAA for not doing anything about many of their teams blatantly oversigning then trying to clear it up. NCAA is a joke anyways so it doesn't surprise me.


Nothing wrong with over signing, it's trickle down talent sharing. A lot of non-AQ programs clean up from the over signings, and Nevada just does it from the Pac-12 schools, though they call it "grey-shirting".


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

i'm sure it was a joke b/c he said the tweet was supposed to be a dm but he isn't following so her he can't dm her.

he's trying to take her wing stop and after that a strip club.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*What have I been saying here for the past 2 months. Fucking Notre Dame is overrated, not good at football, got lucky breaks, and miraculously went undefeated somehow. I called a 'Bama win by 20 or more, and here we go.*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*oh good lord Notre Dame.*


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

There's a LOT wrong with oversigning. Many kids get punished for no (or extremely) minor reasons to get kicked off the team to make a spot for someone else. If you sign someone and they aren't fucking around, you shouldn't be able to kick them out no matter how bad they are as a player. A joke. 

And it's absolutely hilarious NCAA has a rule on oversigning but doesn't enforce it. All for the almighty dollar I guess.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

ncaa doesn't care about rules unless it's a scandal


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Agreed with Stacks. Bama wins BCS title. Oregon tops AP poll. 

Just get a playoff already. 2014 can't get here soon for college football. What still sucks is ND would've wasted a spot in the 4 team playoff.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*How fitting that hockey returns the day before the last college football game. works well for me.

p.s. Croft what happened to the avatars and signatures for us :X*


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah that's what's wrong with the system. The Big 5 conferences should just break away so it has no leg to stand on. It may actually be the worst league/association in North America. With all of its fuckery and bullshit that goes on, I wouldn't be shocked.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

TantruM said:


> *How fitting that hockey returns the day before the last college football game. works well for me.
> 
> p.s. Croft what happened to the avatars and signatures for us :X*


*They are disabled on Monday nights for Raw because our servers are so kickass. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

This one is worse than USC/OU. It's worse than Florida/Ohio St. This is the worst kicking I've seen I think.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I said Ohio State should top the AP poll, not Oregon Mr :side:


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *They are disabled on Monday nights for Raw because our servers are so kickass. *


:kobe

*Guess that'd help a bit, eh?

No but seriously I would rather watch Louisville play Bama than this... I'd actually literally rather see any other team in college football play 'Bama.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Jon Snow said:


> I said Ohio State should top the AP poll, not Oregon Mr :side:


That works too.:side:

The point is protest ND being in this game by having another team besides Bama top the poll.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Ohio State vs Bama should have been the real title game.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Just got home. Did ND get their ass kicked yet, or is it still on?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Still on. It's an ass kicking of legendary proportions.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*OSU v Bama would have been the title game if Ohio State would have took their punishment last year instead of LOLing what they did. Good job Pryor. *


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

No the title game would've been OSU vs. ND. Bama's #2 and ND would still be undefeated.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That's why Columbus should be insane right now. Everyone should be IRATE. This was a national title year for them easy. They could beat this ND easily.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

What a completely dominance by Alabama, you can just tell by their body language through out the night that they weren't fazed.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*If it was an OSU / ND final I probably would have cried, being a Michigan fan that would be the worst possible scenario.*


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Joel Anthony said:


> Ok Glass Shatters. Congrats on Bama winning and the SEC getting more money, I'm sure you'll be excited for weeks.




















And the dominance continues. Make the SEC's 8 now, though.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

*Guys it's moments like this that make me miss betting ;(*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

they are a dynasty and saban is an asshole.. a winning asshole


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Bama vs Nebraska (late 90s)

Who wins?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Bama, Lawrence Phillips probably gets another DUI on the way to the game.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

2013 Top 10

1. Alabama
2. Oregon
3. Texas A&M
4. Ohio State
5. Stanford
6. Georgia
7. Louisville
8. South Carolina
9. Clemson
10. Notre Dame


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

http://deadspin.com/5976517/manti-t...n_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow&post=56284710

lol my money is on Te'o being gay


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Manti Te'o is probably off the lists of a few teams for the draft now. I won't be surprised if he made this hoax himself.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

:lmao


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

those missed tackles by Teo was actually him hugging his "girlfriend"


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Te'o had to be in on it. No way he didn't know what was going on.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Ever since this story broke, I have been fpalm

The ultimate Vince Russo #SWERVE will be if it was all made up to cover-up Te'O being gay & in a relationship with Tuiasosopo.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao

Don't see how the statements that Te'o and Notre Dame made are factual. There's no way in hell he wouldn't have skyped with her or something and he said he was constantly on the phone with her. How would he not know it wasn't the woman he's been talking to?

This shit is gonna be messy but interesting as hell.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Te'o was definitely in on it.

What a weird, odd story.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Te'o confirmed to be a flat out weirdo.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Weirdest sports story i think i've ever heard.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

You know, I'm not a big fan of the sports media in general. But when they hit on an investigative story, they fucking hit a home run. This is too funny! Each media source had differing times of death, and the stories told by Teo and his family about his "dead girlfriend with cancer" are the stuff of legend. I literally LOL'ed.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

:lmao


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

> Manti Te'o continued to tell people his girlfriend died of cancer even after he learned it was all a big hoax ... and this is according to Notre Dame's public version of the facts.
> 
> During a news conference Wednesday night, ND Athletic Director Jack Swarbrick said ... Manti told ND officials that he first learned the whole thing was a hoax when he received a call from his GF's phone number during an ESPN award show in December ... months after she was presumed dead.
> 
> ...


http://www.tmz.com/2013/01/17/manti-teo-hoax-notre-dame-athletic-director


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

This whole story has been weird as hell. I really don't understand why he would lie about something like this. Its sad that this is actually more interesting than the Irish football team is.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow, Nev/MTV/Catfish are already working on a special with Teo.. 

Straight from Nev's (Catfish guy) twitter:


> I am working on finding out more about this @MTeo_5 #Catfish story. I have been in contact with the woman involved and will get the truth.


Can't wait for that episode.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Swamps said:


> This whole story has been weird as hell. I really don't understand why he would lie about something like this. Its sad that this is actually more interesting than the Irish football team is.


There's a lot of theories. Those theories make a lot more sense if Manti Te'O turns out to be homosexual & that will make this story go from bizarre to sad.

He's a Mormon Samoan in football going to a Catholic school. Add being gay to that & it's a recipe for ridiculing disaster because those are not exactly equal rights demographics.

I read one speculative theory that the girlfriend story was fabricated so Te'O could get his parents off of his back, then when they wanted to meet her, he lied that she died. Who the fuck knows. The whole thing is insane & he was obviously not thinking clearly, whether he was in on the hoax or oblivious to it (which the latter seems completely impossible by his own words/stories used over the season in various interviews).


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

The Mountain West just signed a deal with ESPN for their secondary tier(and all Boise home games) games that makes them just as much as the BE contract, and they haven't sold a conference title game yet :lmao (or 3rd tier games locally)


----------

